# Official E3 2012 Thread



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

*E3 2012 - June 5 - 7*
Los Angeles. 

All posts and threads related to this wonderful expo will go in here. Less than a month guys, GET HYPE! Who is going?

A couple of videos for previews and interesting discussions for what people expect from E3 this year. 

Microsoft:

​


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

I always wanted to go to E3... but it is hard for me... anyway Wii U all the way!!!!!!!!


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

I won't be going. 

Anyways, Nintendo will dominate again.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

I dunno what to expect from Microsoft cuz they only have a very few first party games plus them saying that they aren't going to reveal the new system this year. What does that leave them....Halo? Fable: The Journey.....? Kinect? Wtf are they gonna do?


----------



## Shirker (May 7, 2012)

It begins....


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I dunno what to expect from Microsoft cuz they only have a very few first party games plus them saying that they aren't going to reveal the new system this year. What does that leave them....Halo? Fable: The Journey.....? Kinect? Wtf are they gonna do?


 I don't want to watch another horrible M$ conference..


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

> Wtf are they gonna do?



Announce some news games?  More Kinect crap seems likely.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

Ya, they gonna fail again this year. Only thing they can do is make NEW FIRST PARTY IP's. Not like they have alot in the first place in terms of exclusive games. Kinect will litter the screen. I will be hella pissed if I see another Dance Central or Kinectimals, even though it will be there.......I feel bad for you M$.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

How about Sony? can they save Vita? E3 seem a turning point for the handheld or else..


----------



## raizen28 (May 7, 2012)

I want FFVXIII


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

raizen28 said:


> I want FFVXIII


HAHAHAHA

You think they will announce this at E3 before TGS in Japan? Lol. Nice one. The Vita has to pick up more games and NOT PORTS in order to succeed. Either that or a price drop.


----------



## raizen28 (May 7, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> HAHAHAHA
> 
> You think they will announce this at E3 before TGS in Japan? Lol. Nice one. The Vita has to pick up more games and NOT PORTS in order to succeed. Either that or a price drop.


I know they wont just sayin though. tired of dem trollin


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

I am hoping that Sony conference is not long or boring like last year. God I fell sleep...


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

Microsoft will probably show off third-party titles like they did last year.

Just hopefully more.

And I'm still holding out for an Alan Wake 2.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

Actually I thought the first part of their conference was cool, with the apology and everything. He was pretty pro bout it. Also, I was waiting for Anon to pull some shit at E3 with the Sony conference.


----------



## Stumpy (May 7, 2012)

I don't want to watch another bad conference by Nintendo, Sony, or Microsoft. I am going to remedy this issue by simply *not* watching any of them.

As a result, the "winner" of E3 will be me.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

I can't recall there ever being a really, really good E3.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Stumpy 

Nintendo's conference wasn't bad last year.

Krory, neither can I.  Perhaps in the early 2000s there might have been one. :/


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

Nonetheless, I look forward to E3 each year, even if it does disappoint. Like those years when they slimmed down the convention. Fuck you E3 for that while I am on it. PS2 E3 was pretty good. Prob more for Nostalgia's case.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

Who was the annoying dude with an horrible conference last year? I think he was the Ubisoft speaker...that thing was so bad..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

Loooooool Mr. Caffeine?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2012)

I just watch E3 for the latest gaming trailers and reveals  i don't really put much stock in who wins or loses personally 

Microsoft will probably advertise their brand and the services that come along with xbox live, as well as a truckload of third party games and halo 4, fable, forza, ect
When you think about it, it makes sense.

This is probably the last 360 E3 there is going to be, before 720 is revealed next year. They don't have much to show, they just have to sell people on the brand so 360 sales don't completely crap out in the transition to the next generation. Microsoft still wants people to buy 360 and make some money after all.


----------



## Shirker (May 7, 2012)

A gamer not seeing E3 conferences? Even if the expectations are low, the mere thought is foreign to me.

Any chances of the showing off Last of Us? I'm looking forward to seeing what that's all about.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Loooooool Mr. Caffeine?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecffZBdhAUU[/YOUTUBE] Omg he was just so bad.. did he get fired? lol


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

The only things I'm looking forward to possibly at E3, some of which are pipe dreams:

Resident Evil 6
DmC
Tomb Raider
Legacy of Kain Reboot
Alan Wake 2
Dead Space 3
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2

Though only two of those are actually out of the question, most likely.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2g1fr5vk72M[/YOUTUBE]










CRAB BATTLE!


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Nothing will be worse than the Kinect reveal, that shit was painful to watch.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Nothing will be worse than the Kinect reveal, that shit was painful to watch.



Sorry, but not only was Mr. Caffeine horrible, but he was also offensive. It's going to be hard to be worse than him.

I forgot to mention on my list... Overstrike. I want more of this game. Or rather, ANYTHING on this game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Nothing will be worse than the Kinect reveal, that shit was painful to watch.


 Mr. Caffeine with Ubisoft has that title lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]f6OCnvvkSLM[/YOUTUBE]
Go ahead sony and everyone else give it your BEST shot.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Mr. Caffeine with Ubisoft has that title lol



I want to know who at Ubisoft approved his anti-gay marriage joke.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> I want to know who at Ubisoft approved his anti-gay marriage joke.


 good question, but I really want to know if he got fired after the E3 fiasco...no way Ubisoft is going to bring him back right?


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

I can't see Ubisoft making intelligent decisions.

Not like they have the past few years.

Though I guess in a way it is intelligent because people keep falling head over heels for their shit. ACIII is the first promising looking thing they've come out with for a while.

I heard he also did PAX for them that year as well, so Ubisoft probably _is_ that stupid.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

I didn't see Mr. Caffeine.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> I can't see Ubisoft making intelligent decisions.
> 
> Not like they have the past few years.
> 
> ...


 wut? lolol Omg!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I didn't see Mr. Caffeine.


 Lucky fucking you!!!  do not watch it.. It is horrible..


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I didn't see Mr. Caffeine.



He made a lot of annoying "TIME WARP!" sound effects, a lot of dick and fart jokes that even Trey Parker and Matt Stone wouldn't find funny (as he said, "I'm not afraid to make a few dick jokes"), and I know it cheesed the crackers of some people when he made a crack about gay marriage, making light of the-then-hanging-in-the-balance California Proposition 8.

I also seem to remember tirades about how other countries can suck America's cock (not that extreme but America was very awesome, apparently... like, the bestest).

And all of his pop-culture-reference jokes were so obscure that he needed to point them out every time. And also needed to point out they were jokes.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Wow...wonder what moron decided to green-light his performance.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

*Final Fantasy Versus XIII a No Show at E3*

E3 is fast approaching and as we?ve been getting our schedule together we received an email about what games Square Enix will be showing off. While titles like Hitman: Absolution , Tomb Raider, Sleeping Dogs, and Theatrythm were listed, the biggest name wasn?t. Even though a release date for Versus has never been announced, it seems like this is Final Fantasy XIII all over again. Does this mean that Versus has hit another snag, or is Square just waiting until the Tokyo Game Show (in September)? Let?s just hope something is at least mentioned during E3, even if the title won?t be making an appearance.



That game is canned imo..


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

The game has BEEN canned since FFXIII-2.

They're working on FFXIII-3.

Also, am I the only one that finds it hilarious that Square's big three titles for E3 are Western titles?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]IH2w2l1JTs4[/YOUTUBE]
Never forget the day of widge wacer.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Final Fantasy Versus XIII a No Show at E3*
> 
> E3 is fast approaching and as we?ve been getting our schedule together we received an email about what games Square Enix will be showing off. While titles like Hitman: Absolution , Tomb Raider, Sleeping Dogs, and Theatrythm were listed, the biggest name wasn?t. Even though a release date for Versus has never been announced, it seems like this is Final Fantasy XIII all over again. Does this mean that Versus has hit another snag, or is Square just waiting until the Tokyo Game Show (in September)? Let?s just hope something is at least mentioned during E3, even if the title won?t be making an appearance.
> 
> ...



No surprises here.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> The game has BEEN canned since FFXIII-2.
> 
> They're working on FFXIII-3.
> 
> *Also, am I the only one that finds it hilarious that Square's big three titles for E3 are Western titles?*


 wait...they have a chance with DQ X Wii U if they are willing to show it..


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

RIDGU RAISSAAAAAAAAA!

At least Sony's 2006 was so bad it was hilarious.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> wait...they have a chance with DQ X Wii U if they are willing to show it..



Not a chance. 

Tomb Raider will be the show-stealer.

I'm still hoping Square has a surprise Thief 4 announcement or LoK reboot.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

> I'm still hoping Square has a surprise Thief 4 announcement or LoK reboot.



I would love trailers for either game.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I would love trailers for either game.



Even just an announcement would appease me.

Those are pipe-dreams for me along with Alan Wake 2.

I know Dead Space 3 and Castlevania: LoS 2 are coming. All but confirmed. But it'd make me feel better if they at least said it.

I'd also like to hear about The Ripper from Visceral.

I would not object to seeing Dead Rising 3, either.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

Ridge Racer makes money because it is always a launch series.. People buy it because it is usually the only race game... the Vita version is the only one that failed..


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Well, we already did have an announcement for Thief 4 I believe.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

I'm not a hundred percent certain what you're trying to prove.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]jWSmFjOgyG4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]P4AJYog_s2s[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]TaA-lYUQom0[/YOUTUBE]
Holy crap I want the DS prototype.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, we already did have an announcement for Thief 4 I believe.



Almost exactly three years ago, without a lick of any other evidence of the game. It has not been heard of since.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm not a hundred percent certain what you're trying to prove.


 we are always going to hear "RIDGE RACER"


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

I want a 2D Castlevania on my 3DS..


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Almost exactly three years ago, without a lick of any other evidence of the game. It has not been heard of since.



It's being made and will be released soon, I refuse to accept anything contrary to that believe.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

IF you haven't seen the DS introduction before I would actually recommend it.
I'd start at the 3:00 mark.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

I wanna see some Super Smash Bros, teaser atleast. Since they haven't worked on it for that long yet. Omg Monster Hunter. FUCKING POKEMON WII U GAME. But we will not see anything like that from Gamefreak or Nintendo, so maybe I should give up on a console like Pokemon game. /Sigh


----------



## ExoSkel (May 7, 2012)

Square Enix is irrelevant now. It's all about Capcom and Atlus nowdays. 

Valve is gonna be at E3 this year. And they said there isn't going to be Portal 3 or Half Life 3. That means we are getting Left for Dead 3.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 7, 2012)

Of course there isn't anything special from Square, this is fucking E3, nobody in Japan gives a shit about it. So they just take western crap they are producing there. All the tasty stuff is always on TGS.
It was announced Versus or any other FF related title wouldn't be on E3 in like last December, people are really slow.
Plus Nomura said just two days ago that people have to wait and everything is happening, which I have no problems with.








.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

Exactly what I was saying Hatifnatten, cept for Nintendo flexing their muscles.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Square Enix is irrelevant now. It's all about Capcom and Atlus nowdays.
> 
> Valve is gonna be at E3 this year. And they said there isn't going to be Portal 3 or Half Life 3. That means we are getting Left for Dead 3.



Or Team Fortress 3. :33

Or more Global Offensive.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 7, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Of course there aren't anything special from Square, this is fucking E3, nobody in Japan gives a shit about it. So they just take western crap they are producing there. *All the tasty stuff is always on TGS*.
> It was announced Versus or any other FF related title wouldn't be on E3 in like last December, people are really slow.
> Plus Nomura said just two days ago that people have to wait and everything is happening, which I have no problems with.


   

Sure, because TGS doesn't show its own eastern jap crap.



square enix is irrelevant because all they've been producing is basically "call of duty" version of jrpgs. A steaming pile of dog shit that manages to sell, just like COD series.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Sure, because TGS doesn't show its own eastern jap crap.
> 
> 
> 
> square enix is irrelevant because all they've been producing is basically "call of duty" version of jrpgs. A steaming pile of dog shit that manages to sell, just like COD series.


I dunno about that doesn't sell well enough.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 7, 2012)

I'm more interested in what Konami is bringing.



ExoSkel said:


> bla bla bla I love sucking cocks bring me cocks please


cool story bro


----------



## ExoSkel (May 7, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I'm more interested in what Konami is bringing.
> 
> 
> cool story bro


LOL, butthurt much?



All konami bringing to the table is basically a "retarded" version of true MGS.


----------



## MrChubz (May 7, 2012)

Every year I hope for a presentation as hilariously bad as Sony's 2006 performance. With the exception of Ravi Drum at one of NIntendo's (can't remember which one), nothing has come close.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

I am ready to hop on the Reggie-mobile.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

Oh, and Miyamoto, doing something silly again.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 7, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Every year I hope for a presentation as hilariously bad as Sony's 2006 performance. With the exception of Ravi Drum at one of NIntendo's (can't remember which one), nothing has come close.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 7, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Every year I hope for a presentation as hilariously bad as Sony's 2006 performance.


Don't we all?

Or that crazy, whacked out Konami 2010 conference


----------



## MrChubz (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2012)

I only hope they focus on the shit people actually care about this year.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

Some companies are fucking stupid. They need to listen their fans. All this time, all over the place, most fans want the same things from their games. This includes on improvement to things such as expansions and sequels that could companies the money that the want. All they have to do is give the fans what they want.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

>Hati is wrong
>Can't handle it
>Rage trolls
>"WAAAH,WAAAH, WHERE'S MY MOMMY'S NIPPLE?"


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Hati is always right
> >I can't handle his rightness
> >greentexting
> >"WAAAH,WAAAH, WHERE'S MY MOMMY'S NIPPLE?"


I agree                   .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BY1k1GcZRww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

The butthurt at being wrong is astounding.


----------



## Velocity (May 7, 2012)

Methinks I'll hold off stickying the thread until, like, at least June 1st.

Anyway, I'm expecting that Nintendo will steal the show yet again. I don't know of much that Sony and Microsoft have up their sleeve that could actually wow me. I'd love for Sony to put some proper effort into supporting the Vita, like at least announcing PS1 and PS2 compatibility. From the sound of it, Microsoft's conference will have very little new games in it (it's called "Entertainment Evolved", after all).

So yeah, I expect Nintendo to steal the show again. All they really have to do to ensure that happens is give us trailers and release dates for Fire Emblem, New Super Mario Bros. 2, Paper Mario 3D and Luigi's Mansion 2.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

Do you agree that E3 is vital for Vita?


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

I've come from one month in the future, this is what happens: 

Nintendo dominates like usual

Microsoft remains composed and cool, doesn't do amazing but doesn't do bad either

lol Sony


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Microsoft remains composed and cool, doesn't do amazing but doesn't do bad either



Microsoft is going to get some kids to play some Kinect games again and sink their coolness factor.


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

Ah yes, Preet, I forgot about that.  Though if they show Skyrim Kinect features (highly doubtful since the game is already out) their coolness factor might stay steady.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Hmm, Skyrim with Kinect features could be interesting.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]qXp8T097vjc[/YOUTUBE]
awesome yet lame.
[YOUTUBE]PZFCqS6B-wo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

We'll see some people yell at the Kinect to use Shouts. 


Also, what I'm really looking forward to at E3 is...

More 3DS and WiiU stuff, like future games and exact release dates and stuff for games like Luigi's Mansion 2, Paper Mario 3DS, etc.
Monster Hunter 3G localization
Pikmin 3 trailer/footage
More details and maybe some footage of the TES MMO
Bravely Default: Flying Fairy localization confirmation
Code of Princess localization confirmation
Dishonored release date and footage/trailer
Pokemon Black/White 2 footage/trailer
Something redeemable about the PSVita
Fire Emblem: Awakenings localization confirmation
Animal Crossing 3DS trailer.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

I dunno about the PSVita being redeemable.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

I have a question; will Nintendo uses E3 to show Monolith Soft projects or they are going to wait until TGS for that?


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

I have a feeling they might wait until TGS for that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]LkwRJz1-2Qg[/YOUTUBE]
Frankenstein's monster:Kinect BAAAAAADDDDDDDDD, Sonic BADDDDDDDD.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

YOu watch Angry Joe, Ranger?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 7, 2012)

Fuck yeah it is almost that time of the year again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> YOu watch Angry Joe, Ranger?


yessir               .


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

I'm gonna keep bitching about Monster Hunter until Capcom gives it to me.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> yessir               .



Bout time I found someone else here who follows him. What bout Thatguywiththeglasses?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Bout time I found someone else here who follows him. What bout Thatguywiththeglasses?




I also follow ashens.
[YOUTUBE]usT0u9I6yS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

You sir, are quality people.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2012)

i predict lulz 

and Bayonetta 2


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

Khris said:


> i predict lulz
> 
> and *Bayonetta 2*


 Do not play with fire..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

Khris said:


> i predict lulz
> 
> and Bayonetta 2



boobs            .


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

We all know Bayonetta 2 was cancelled.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> We all know Bayonetta 2 was cancelled.



Well we all know how capcom is.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Well we all know how capcom is.



I don't get it.


----------



## J. Fooly (May 7, 2012)

Even if it's a month out....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't get it.



seconded


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

Khris said:


> seconded



3rded


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

At E3 this year. Sega will say fuck the rest of you all and unveil the Dreamcast 2.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

Oh and first day releases will be Shenmue 3, Crazy Taxi 3, Power Stone 3, Jet Set Radio 3XXX and Sonic Adventure 3.


----------



## Falcon (May 7, 2012)

Tomb Raider, Halo 4, and Bioshock Infinite are the top games I am looking forward to.

I'm also interested in what Nintendo will reveal for the 3DS, and Resident Evil 6.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

I forgot to mention...

DISHONORED.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> At E3 this year. Sega will say fuck the rest of you all and unveil the Dreamcast 2.



if only


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 7, 2012)

I wonder what Sony's conference will be like this Year.


----------



## Shirker (May 7, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Oh and first day releases will be Shenmue 3, Crazy Taxi 3, Power Stone 3, Jet Set Radio 3XXX and Sonic Adventure 3.



Stop stating my fantasies.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I wonder what Sony's conference will be like this Year.



Same as always.









Garbage.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

There is no hope for Sony this year.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2012)

They have to somehow hype up the vita as much as possible considering how terrible the sales for it have been. Its on THEM.


----------



## The World (May 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't get it.



Turrible. And by turrible he means how much Capcom wants to literally drain your wallet by putting out Day 1 DLC of hookers that go for 20 installments of 5.99! 

And also by having a 10,000,000 meter long sippie cup straw that will go into each and every one of our wallets, and suck up all our monies, while the hookers suck on our dicks of course...................yup.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

Sony will do an entire presentation showing graphs and charts of how awesome the Vita is and how it has been scientifically proven with made-up facts.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Legend of Dragoon 2 for the Vita would do nicely.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

The World said:


> Turrible. And by turrible he means how much Capcom wants to literally drain your wallet by putting out Day 1 DLC of hookers that go for 20 installments of 5.99!
> 
> And also by having a 10,000,000 meter long sippie cup straw that will go into each and every one of our wallets, and suck up all our monies, while the hookers suck on our dicks of course...................yup.



I still don't get it.

Do you mean Sega?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Legend of Dragoon 2 for the Vita would do nicely.



Don't tease


----------



## MrChubz (May 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Sony will do an entire presentation showing graphs and charts of how awesome the Vita is and how it has been scientifically proven with made-up facts.



That's not good enough. What they to do is reveal that they'll be including a voucher for a free clean looking hooker with every purchase. 

After everyone gets a Vita, you find out that all you need to do is get special $70 Sony condoms.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> I still don't get it.
> 
> Do you mean Sega?



[YOUTUBE]k7nsBoqJ6s8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

Like fail?


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Nintendo fails, just look at the Virtual Boy.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

You remembered it, though.


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

I mentioned Dishonored for you, Krory, don't worry.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

It's just Dead Space 3 and LoS2 are vastly more important.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2012)

That time of the year already?

Oh well. Time to lower my expectations and expect some titanic quantities of unintended comedy.

And Nintendo having an awesome conference. 

Maybe. It's 50/50 with them.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 7, 2012)

Dead Space 3, Sleeping Dogs, Tomb Raider, Assassin's Creed 3, and Bioshock Infinite are the only games I'm looking forward to.



Sony will most likely depend the entire conference on super sony smash brothers.


----------



## Krory (May 7, 2012)

But there's no Valve announcements this year.

As usual.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)




----------



## ExoSkel (May 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> But there's no Valve announcements this year.
> 
> As usual.


Yeah, I just found out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2012)

also predicting butthurt


----------



## The World (May 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> I still don't get it.
> 
> Do you mean Sega?



If you have to ask you're already streets behind.


----------



## LMJ (May 8, 2012)

Da fuck is this?



> Sony to announce "the future of gameplay and innovation" at E3 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 8, 2012)

That's not going to happen. Its just an example of a website taking a PR statement out of order.

People must be really desperate for next gen news huh?


----------



## LMJ (May 8, 2012)

Suppose so.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

I really really really doubt that we will see a PS4 at this E3.  At best there might be someone more with Move.


----------



## LMJ (May 8, 2012)

The Last Guardian and FF Versus, with a new Monster Hunter, KH3 will show up this year.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 8, 2012)

^ Last Guardian isn't showing up, Versus is already confirmed to not be showing up. KH3? Don't kid.


I can say with certainty that we'll see Sony's next console next year, not this year.


----------



## LMJ (May 8, 2012)

Nope, they will definitely show up. Without a doubt. 100% Confirmed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 8, 2012)

Well its a good dream to have, sure  Dreams are nice


----------



## LMJ (May 8, 2012)

In my dreams they are 200% confirmed to appear.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Lee


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 8, 2012)

I really wish Sony had better planning. nobody fuckin wants the Vita. Especially with that overblown price and virtually no killer apps to speak of.

But they're gonna spend the whole conference pimpin it, just effin pimpin it


----------



## LMJ (May 8, 2012)

Still waiting for another Anon fiasco.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 8, 2012)

Anon......?


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2012)

I'm calling it right now: GRAPHS AND CHARTS EVERYWHERE in Sony's presentation.

And the Move.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2012)

Also.

Loldafuq, Anon?


----------



## LMJ (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2012)




----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm calling it right now: GRAPHS AND CHARTS EVERYWHERE in Sony's presentation.
> 
> And the Move.



Everyone loves graphs and charts.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 8, 2012)

They have to have a good sell job  hopefully they'll make it amusing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> *Everyone* loves graphs and charts.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2012)

Oh, you still think it was Anon even when Lulzsec went and proved it was them? That's adorable.


----------



## LMJ (May 8, 2012)

Ya, something like that.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2012)

Lol at Sony's babble about "20 NEW GAMING EXPERIENCES."


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

We will have new game experiences, Krory.  Believe in that!


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2012)

Yeah. We all will.

Not Sony. 

Sony will have three first-party games and seventeen PS Vita shovelware titles.


----------



## LMJ (May 8, 2012)

I could see that, but Vita will have like 3 GOOD exclusives. Cuz they need it, otherwise their console will die that year.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah. We all will.
> 
> Not Sony.
> 
> Sony will have three first-party games and seventeen PS Vita shovelware titles.



And those games will be new experiences!


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2012)

PSN also needed good security and for Sony to actually encrypt the information they save.

Except that happened much too late. So expect the same for the Vita.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

I don't believe that they will wait for another disaster.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2012)

If you want to be technical, they waited for three in a row with the security thing... and then told everyone that everything is okay.


So I expect they'll wait until they lose money on the Vita, insist that they are not worried because it is actually selling exceptionally well and better than they expected and then...

...wait, fuck, that already happened.


----------



## Furious George (May 8, 2012)

Krory hating on Sony? Get right out of town!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2012)

so what first-party games are rumored for WiiU?


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2012)

It's not hating if you state facts.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2012)

*Partial E3 2012 floor plan revealed*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> If you want to be technical, they waited for three in a row with the security thing... and then told everyone that everything is okay.
> 
> 
> So I expect they'll wait until they lose money on the Vita, insist that they are not worried because it is actually selling exceptionally well and better than they expected and then...
> ...



They sony will say the wii U tablet is a gimmick and proceed to copy it.


----------



## LMJ (May 8, 2012)

Who is Gree?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Who is Gree?


 No idea...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Who is Gree?


----------



## LMJ (May 8, 2012)

I read social gaming on that link and then closed that tab.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I read social gaming on that link and then closed that tab.



[YOUTUBE]IN35gczzV-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2012)

Sony is too close to Nintendo.. I don't like that


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Sony is too close to Nintendo.. I don't like that



That must have been on purpose.
Sony trys to compete with nintendo constantly and this is pretty much their last chance.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Sony is too close to Nintendo.. I don't like that



That's a good thing, Sony will easily be able to see what Nintendo is doing and thus achieve maximum jelly status easier.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's a good thing, Sony will easily be able to see what Nintendo is doing and thus achieve maximum jelly status easier.


----------



## Krory (May 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's a good thing, Sony will easily be able to see what Nintendo is doing and thus achieve maximum jelly status easier.



You mean try to make better knock-offs?


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> You mean try to make better knock-offs?



It's a possibility.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> You mean try to make better knock-offs?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Oh god, that boomerang PS3 controller.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Oh god, that boomerang PS3 controller.


 I still remember that shit..


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Don't know who decided to make that travesty but he should be fired if he hasn't been yet.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: __


 seriously tho, great post... a lot of info..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> seriously tho, great post... a lot of info..



Sometimes I think Malvingt2 is making some kind of gaming documentary. He's always sucking game info like a sponge.


----------



## Stumpy (May 9, 2012)

I thought the boomerang actually had a chance to be comfortable to hold unlike the Dualshock design. Comfort won't actually happen until Sony moves the left stick to the D-pad spot like the Xbox controller.

Ah, shitting on PlayStation. E3 has already gotten me  I will make sure not to visit this thread unless super important comes up. Super important.

edti: Oh yeah I meant to share one of my favorite E3 moments:


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

*E3 2012 - Update to Nintendo's booth*



We showed you this image yesterday, but now we have an update. The spot with the red box around it is also Nintendo floor space. We don't know if the two booths are going to connect, but it looks like Nintendo is taking up a sizable amount of space this year.



Previous image


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 9, 2012)

then sony will buy two spaces


----------



## Chaelius (May 9, 2012)

It's pretty much the same as past years except MS moved to the West Hall this year too.




*Spoiler*: _2011/2010_ 









I hope they show The Last of Us.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 9, 2012)

So the PS quadruple is being shown this year?


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> So the PS quadruple is being shown this year?



Probably not.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6nga90xh48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

I don't care much about anything after Tuesday.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2012)

Square Enix, THQ, and Sega still going to have the gull to show themselves after there lackluster past few years?


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

Well, yeah.  Missing E3 would be a bit foolish.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, yeah.  Missing E3 would be a bit foolish.



It is going to be the last one for one of them...


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2012)

Yeah, the only obvious one.


----------



## Shirker (May 11, 2012)

What has "the obvious one" been doing lately? I haven't seen their logo on many products, or any big ones, anyway. Or maybe I just haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 14, 2012)

Stole it from Neogaf


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

I've had a seat there since last E3, show us the goods already.


----------



## Corran (May 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I've had a seat there since last E3, show us the goods already.



 I remember being hyped to see the new stuff last year and then after presentation I was like "Is that it!?"
Prove me wrong this year Nintendo, I won't be caught up in hype machine again.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2012)

It's comforting to know Nintendo's conferences will always top Sony and Microsoft.


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's comforting to know Nintendo's conferences will always top Sony and Microsoft.



It's like clockwork, always reliable.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2012)

Nintendo in a word is "safe". Safe brands, safe design decisions, safe thinking in general. That's not a bad thing, its served them well.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2012)

You spelled "superior" wrong.


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Nintendo in a word is "safe". Safe brands, safe design decisions, safe thinking in general. That's not a bad thing, its served them well.



It's pretty nice and they do change their games enough to keep them interesting.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> You spelled "superior" wrong.



I don't consider nintendo to be any different from the others, after all, they were loosing for 3 generations straight before the Wii.

They struck gold with the Wii and i wished them well a long time ago.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

So you mean their "safe designs" and "safe ideas" weren't safe.

Gotchya.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> So you mean their "safe designs" and "safe ideas" weren't safe.
> 
> Gotchya.



Its a hit or miss, but they're still in the industry to this day after going through numerous competitors so there's that.


"Safe" meaning "conservative and not out of the box".  As i said, its not a bad thing to stick to what you feel is proven, and tested. The Wii wasn't innovative, it basically applied their knowledge of all of their previous peripheral products(like the power glove, the light gun ect)and fused them into one appealing product for the casual gamer at a budget price.

But that only goes so far.


----------



## Corran (May 15, 2012)

And the WiiU is just a big DS so they are still repeating past ideas. Not really innovative and its pretty safe. Safer than the original Wii I think.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2012)

Corran said:


> And the WiiU is just a big DS so they are still repeating past ideas. Not really innovative and its pretty safe. Safer than the original Wii I think.


                     .


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 15, 2012)

Although it may seem otherwise in retrospect, the DS and Wii were anything but playing it safe at the time.

Tons of people initially thought they would spell the end for Nintendo in the gaming industry.

But anyway, the real reason I posted was to share this:





> Sony: "The Last Guardian continues to be developed, however we have no news to share at this time with regard to the franchise and E3."



I am genuinely worried that The Last Guardian will end up cancelled.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 15, 2012)

Corran said:


> And the WiiU is just a big DS so they are still repeating past ideas. Not really innovative and its pretty safe. Safer than the original Wii I think.



Well i would not go as a far as saying it was a big DS...but they applied earlier concepts that Sony had previously attempted and failed with(aka PSP to PS3 cross play, using your PSP as a controller, taking your console games on the go ect), and made it a core part of the system along with a dash of tablet.


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

> Sony: "The Last Guardian continues to be developed, however we have no news to share at this time with regard to the franchise and E3."



Best news I've heard all week.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 15, 2012)

The last guardian is vaporware


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well i would not go as a far as saying it was a big DS...but they applied earlier concepts that Sony had previously attempted and failed with(aka PSP to PS3 cross play, using your PSP as a controller, taking your console games on the go ect), and made it a core part of the system along with a dash of tablet.



Nintendo does what sony don't.


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

Shut up Inu.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 15, 2012)

Its true, that's why there is no news to share


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its true, that's why there is no news to share


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 15, 2012)

I mean, Versus XIII at least has some game play to show, even if it isn't much.

And with Half Life 3 you can just be like "lol Valve time".

But TLG doesn't really have anything other than a concept. I really fear for the future of this title.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]-v8FjvB3RUo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 15, 2012)

ahahahaha, surely they jest.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ahahahaha, surely they jest.



Capcom never jests.
21% saying yes is worrying.
Though the comments


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2012)

The Last Guardian= canned.. Fact..


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

Shut up Mal.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Shut up Mal.


 I thought we all knew this? is like that Final Fantasy game forgot the name..


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I thought we all knew this? is like that Final Fantasy game forgot the name..



It absolutely is not like that game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2012)

*Capcom won?t have any playable Nintendo games at E3 2012*


Capcom won?t have any Nintendo games on display at E3 2012 next month. That?s according to a company representative.

As far as we know, Capcom has absolutely nothing in the works for North American 3DS owners. Monster Hunter Tri G still hasn?t been announced for the continent, but fans were hoping for a confirmation within the next few weeks. And although Capcom is creating Monster Hunter 4 and Professor Layton vs. Ace Attorney for the 3DS, it?s unknown if either title will leave Japan.

We also don?t know what Capcom has in store for Wii U, if anything. Perhaps the company is just playing coy to make some splashes at E3 (or maybe I?m just delusional, which is probably the case).


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

Yeah but it's Capcom and no one is going to buy their games ever again, so who cares?


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 15, 2012)

Fuuuuck you Capcom, give me my Monster Hunter.


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

Eh, didn't even look forward to Capcom games for the Wii U at E3.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

Resident Evil 6 on Wii U.


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

Don't really care.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

I wonder if there's an announcement for Diablo III at E3...

...since apparently what the public got today was a paid beta.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 15, 2012)

They already said there were no plans for RE6 on Wii U didn't they?


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> They already said there were no plans for RE6 on Wii U didn't they?



Everyone says that but you can never be certain because lolNDA's.


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> I wonder if there's an announcement for Diablo III at E3...
> 
> ...since apparently what the public got today was a paid beta.



I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> I wonder if there's an announcement for Diablo III at E3...
> 
> ...since apparently what the public got today was a paid beta.



Well there was that rumor of a Wii U version...


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

It was also said RE4 would never go to the PS2.


----------



## Death-kun (May 15, 2012)

Fuck you Capcom, give me my Monster Hunter.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Well there was that rumor of a Wii U version...



Yeah, but when are people going to get the real game?

You know, the one that's not a demo of the log in screen?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 15, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Everyone says that but you can never be certain because lolNDA's.



That seems to be the reasoning i keep hearing for why every third party game in existence hasn't been announced for Wii U (oh its definitely under NDA! They'll reveal it for sure at E3!)


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

Ones again I stole it. lol


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2012)

Mal if only I could rep you now...I will have to remember that post.:rofl


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

*Respawn Entertainment's big reveal won't be at E3*

Respawn Entertainment employees will attend this year's E3, but no, the studio won't be showing any new project at the big show. "Some of us will be present at E3, but we won't be showing anything or doing any press related to the game," Respawn community manager Abbie Heppe told Joystiq.

Thus far, little information exists on Respawn's first project. Aside from a single, extremely blurry screen and news that it's an EA Partners title, Respawn has kept the game out of the public eye. But with a team comprising many ex-Infinty Ward folks ? the same folks who helped launch Call of Duty into the world of sports playoff trailer debuts ? it's hard to imagine Respawn working on anything small.

Respawn wouldn't tell us whether the mystery project will be revealed this year, nor if the studio would attend the various gaming events scattered across the next several months. We're hoping for a surprise reveal during Tokyo Game Show, just to mess with the Japanese market.


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

Didn't expect anything from Respawn at this point either.



> Peter Molyneux is a creator of great video games, a recipient of the Order of the British Empire and, in the first week of June, he'll be the world's greatest E3 pundit, to boot.
> 
> The former head of Lionhead Studios and lead creator of such hits as Fable and Populous recently left Microsoft to become an indie developer at his new start-up 22 Cans. Lucky for us, that frees one of the video game's great visionaries and talkers to sound off on everything at E3.
> 
> Molyneux will be joining Spike TV's All Access Live marathon coverage of the first two days of E3, hopping in the pundit's seat alongside master of ceremonies Geoff Keighley to sound off on all of the show's biggest, best and worst news. Geoff, Peter and the rest of the Spike team will also be joined by a rotating team of Kotaku editors, all of us providing live analysis of the big Microsoft, Sony, Nintendo, EA and Ubisoft press conferences—and much more, no doubt. The coverage will begin which on Monday, June 4 at 11:30 AM (ET)/ 8:30 AM (PT). We're partnering with Spike to stream all of that to you right here on Kotaku as well.





I don't like this development but it could be worse I suppose.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

I always said the only way Spike TV could be more full of shit was if Peter Molyneux was with them.


----------



## Stumpy (May 16, 2012)

Peter Molyneux will be the only good to thing ever be featured on Spike TV 

I still won't watch it, but I had to step in and defend a person I've never met against people who play videogames and talk about playing videogames on an internet forum dedicated to anime.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

If by "only good thing" you mean "the only thing that could drag it even further down."

inb4 Molyneux makes another bunch of promises that never happen.


----------



## Stumpy (May 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> If by "only good thing" you mean "the only thing that could drag it even further down."
> 
> inb4 Molyneux makes another bunch of promises that never happen.


What is so awful about a dude who has high hopes for what he is trying to make and speaks openly about it?

I find it to be endearing.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

Ask Bobby Kotick.


----------



## Stumpy (May 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> Ask Bobby Kotick.


I don't get it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


>



No one Cared!

:rofl


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> I don't get it.



I wouldn't think so.


----------



## Stumpy (May 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> I wouldn't think so.


Awesome dude.


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> Awesome dude.



Why yes... yes, I am.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2012)

^^ amazing


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

That's a pretty awesome hype chart.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's a pretty awesome hype chart.



I know bro.

Though I'm not quit sure about this one.


----------



## The World (May 17, 2012)

I'm too MLG for that bullshit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2012)

The World said:


> I'm too MLG for that bullshit.


Come at me bro.


It knows to much.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 18, 2012)

Another one that I stole..


----------



## LMJ (May 19, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAAHAH @ Last Part.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 19, 2012)

That's just cause a lot of people are still expecting Microsoft's next gen console  they will be disappointed


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

Ahahahahahahaaha.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> HAHAHAHAHAAHAH @ Last Part.



More like the entire thing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 19, 2012)

People are excited it about The last of Us? and lol M$


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 19, 2012)

Nitnendo fanboys, everyone look out


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2012)

Ps4 being covered anytime soon?
The last of us is probably going to end up like dead island sure it looks great in a trailer, but is it actually good?

better graphics? Are we actually still stuck on that when we have stuff like the Samaritan popping up?
I want better aesthetics, not graphics.

Grand theft auto and assassin's creed? Cool, I can have fun with them, but most anticipated?

Microsoft winning at e3?the biggest laugh of all.
Microsoft only has one card to play halo 4.
More like lol IGN.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Nitnendo* fanboys, everyone look out


 Nintendo!!!! and because of my Last of Us comment?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]h7oXcFVz2YE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (May 19, 2012)

I'm really lookin' forward to the WiUi 

Heh, I keed, I keed.

As dumb as that thing up there may or may not be, it's not like it's not plausible (well, okay, except for the PS4/720 thing. Weren't those already confirmed false?). Halo's a huge franchise. AC is a huge franchise. GTA is a huge franchise. Last of Us has some good potential and is run by Naught Dog. Everyone likes pretty pictures no matter how indifferent you pretend to be. Everyone except Nintendo fans love shitting on Nintendo, so Microsoft wins most anticipated conference by default.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 19, 2012)

You Know I want Sony to amaze me with the Vita support.. I am looking forward to that conference.. it is going to let me know if I should get that handheld.. Now my friends from M$ have nothing for me so far..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2012)

Shirker said:


> * Everyone likes pretty pictures no matter how indifferent you pretend to be.*



[YOUTUBE]Bwtr_-4vz6g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo!!!! and because of my Last of Us comment?



Well you shitted on last of us and microsoft with no nintendo so it seemed like it 

But yeah, can't wait for halo 4  i already have it preordered. Might get forza horizon. Already have wii u money saved up, and i want to get god of war ascension too


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 19, 2012)

But with that track record with M$ conference in the last 3 years why are people expecting to be different?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 19, 2012)

Well i don't really care about who "wins" an arbitrary title like winner of a E3, so there's your answer 

I'm only intrested in the games, everyone else can have their pissing contests. I am partial to no one nor impartial to anyone


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2012)

But Nintendo always wins.

Even when Nintendo disappoints, it's always leaps better than Microsoft or Sony.

Even if you don't like Nintendo and its games, it's impossible to deny this. It's not even a console wars thing, they just always have better presentations.

And this year, the hype and rumors are through the roof. I personally don't give a shit about Star Fox so I hope that Retro is doing another Nintendo IP or a completely new one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2012)

Think we should make a new thread when E3 actually hits.


----------



## Velocity (May 19, 2012)

Nintendo is weird like that. They clearly have the worst reputation of the Big Three, yet their results are undeniable. They rarely fail to deliver and even when they do, it's not as bad as when Sony or Microsoft fail miserably.

I'm expecting a few 3DS games. Well, lots. Of course, the Wii U will be the main focus - but I get the feeling Nintendo will be showing their handheld a lot of love, if only to stick the knife in. They're going to embarrass Sony and the Vita as much as possible, I think. Might even show off Monster Hunter Tri G, just for kicks.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Think we should make a new thread when E3 actually hits.



I'll do it. It'll be stickied and we'll even get a bingo game going.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 19, 2012)

Results?  nintendo has only been a market leader this gen, they lost miserably last gen, and they lost miserably the gen before that too  and now their sales are off the cliff for Wii and have been for about a year

They struck gold with the wii, but there's no confirmation that they'll pull a rabbit out of a hat again, especially with their emphasis on "core gaming". Only reason they got such hardware sales was specifically by outing the casual market. Since they aren't focusing on that market anymore, they aren't going to have as big a return by default


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I'll do it. It'll be stickied and we'll even get a bingo game going.



A decent one, or a "OMFG, HALF-LIFE3!!!1!1!" one?


----------



## Spirit King (May 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Results?  nintendo has only been a market leader this gen, they lost miserably last gen, and they lost miserably the gen before that too  and now their sales are off the cliff for Wii and have been for about a year
> 
> They struck gold with the wii, but there's no confirmation that they'll pull a rabbit out of a hat again, especially with their emphasis on "core gaming". Only reason they got such hardware sales was specifically by outing the casual market. Since they aren't focusing on that market anymore, they aren't going to have as big a return by default



Lol and you know the irony is they made more money last gen than Sony did, they came last sales wise and still managed to make more money from that gen than Sony's overwhelming dominance. How the freck that happened god knows. But even when their getting they're ass kicked they sure know what the hell their doing.

I'm guessing that says something about thei competance levels.


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

Half-Life 3.


----------



## Velocity (May 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Half-Life 3.



Never happenin' and, when it does, it'll never live up to the hype. It's the Duke Nukem Forever of Duke Nukem Forevers.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2012)

That still does not answer my question.

But I'm too upset over the loss of Community to care anymore.


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Never happenin' and, when it does, it'll never live up to the hype. It's the Duke Nukem Forever of Duke Nukem Forevers.



Shut up you monster.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 19, 2012)

The Last of Us won't turn into Dead Island. Naughty Dog actually knows what it's doing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Never happenin' and, when it does, it'll never live up to the hype. It's the Duke Nukem Forever of Duke Nukem Forevers.



Except that, you know, it will actually be good, unlike Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> The Last of Us won't turn into Dead Island. Naughty Dog actually knows what it's doing.



Do we know if Amy Hennig is writing it yet? Until I know for sure, I won't say. Her writing is what will separate one cover-system-third-person-shooter from another.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 19, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Except that, you know, it will actually be good, unlike Duke Nukem Forever.



So how bad was this Duke Nukem Forever game that i've been hearing about?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So how bad was this Duke Nukem Forever game that i've been hearing about?



Frankly? It isn't terrible per se but it's pretty mediocre. Especially since Gearbox had the fuck stupid idea of implementing the typical 2 weapon limit to a game that desperately needed every weapon at your disposal in order to be more tolerable.

Duke Nukem's lines and humor is pretty much the same though. Childish and low brow toilet humor with tons of gaming references. That gave the game plenty of personality.


----------



## Chaelius (May 19, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> The Last of Us won't turn into Dead Island. Naughty Dog actually knows what it's doing.



Yeah, you can count on that, if you listen to the GI interviews they actually mention that Dead Island trailer and how the game ended up being nothing like it.


----------



## Patchouli (May 19, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So how bad was this Duke Nukem Forever game that i've been hearing about?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rhayeEF_ds[/YOUTUBE]

This is where all the budget went.


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2012)

Duke Nukem bombed so bad that you can find it for $10 new now, and it only came out last year.


----------



## Patchouli (May 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Duke Nukem bombed so bad that you can find it for $10 new now, and it only came out last year.



That 66 cents for every year put into development.

Damn.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]3oRjA9YBS-Q[/YOUTUBE]
BEST GAME EVER!


----------



## Patchouli (May 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]3oRjA9YBS-Q[/YOUTUBE]
> BEST GAME EVER!



I love his voice. :33


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2012)

I've heard of people paying you ten dollars just to take Duke Nukem Forever from them, like some kind of curse.


----------



## Patchouli (May 19, 2012)

Whenever I think of Duke Nukem Forever, I think of a developer in his house with his blinds drawn, just crying.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2012)

Except the people from Gearbox who put on broshades and say, "You guys just don't get the satirical sophistication."

Same thing anyone who tried to defend the game said.


----------



## Patchouli (May 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> Except the people from Gearbox who put on broshades and say, "You guys just don't get the satirical sophistication."
> 
> Same thing anyone who tried to defend the game said.



Whenever I think of Gearbox, I think of a bunch of guys just laughing their asses off that anyone actually paid full price for DNF.


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2012)

Duke Nukem Forever.

What's the forever stand for?

Forever in development?

Forever collecting dust?

Forever awful?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2012)

those gifs


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Duke Nukem bombed so bad that you can find it for $10 new now, and it only came out last year.



It was really that bad? Jesus...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> It was really that bad? Jesus...



10$ is being too kind.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Linkdarkside (May 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


>


a gif for me to steal.


----------



## Scizor (May 20, 2012)

That Scrubs GIF


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 20, 2012)

Duke nukem forever was not worth wasting the materials for the packaging it came in.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 20, 2012)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> It was really that bad? Jesus...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 20, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rhayeEF_ds[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This is where all the budget went.



Lol. 

But seriously though, what actually happened in Duke Nukem Forever that made itself an abomination specifically?



> those gifs



After looking at your sig.....


----------



## Shirker (May 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Lol.
> 
> But seriously though, what actually happened in Duke Nukem Forever that made itself an abomination specifically?




Well, the poor graphics, the rushed gameplay and forced humor didn't help it much, but I think DNF's main crutch was that it was a Duke Nukem game. Nothing could've saved it.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 20, 2012)

What if Final Fantasy Versus XIII does appear at this year's E3? I mean seriously... What if we're all getting set up to be surprised? 

I know I'm just being hopeful, but damn, I wanna play it already.


----------



## Velocity (May 20, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> What if Final Fantasy Versus XIII does appear at this year's E3? I mean seriously... What if we're all getting set up to be surprised?
> 
> I know I'm just being hopeful, but damn, I wanna play it already.



Don't get your hopes up. Nomura was pretty clear about reiterating that people should forget Versus XIII even exists for now. It's nowhere near ready to be shown off, let alone played. We may see a new trailer at the Tokyo Game Show, but expecting the game to be released before late 2013 or early 2014 is just going to leave you disappointed.


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2012)

I think you mean expecting the game to be released is just going to leave you disappointed.


----------



## Patchouli (May 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Lol.
> 
> But seriously though, what actually happened in Duke Nukem Forever that made itself an abomination specifically?



2006 Graphics, repetitive music, boring hour-long monster truck driving sequences where you need to find gas every 10 minutes, sub-standard shooter with mouse smoothing force-enabled, hour-long boring platforming levels, halo styled 2-gun only combat, tentacle rape, puzzles are not engaging or fun (or even hard), and long loading sequences every 10 minutes. 

And this.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 20, 2012)

^Wow, That's godawful.


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2012)

2006 graphics?

Being awfully generous.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 20, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> What if Final Fantasy Versus XIII does appear at this year's E3? I mean seriously... What if we're all getting set up to be surprised?
> 
> I know I'm just being hopeful, but damn, I wanna play it already.



It won't. And you know it, Nomura pretty much said so himself that it won't be there after all.

Hopefully Versus XIII doesn't suffer development hell.....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2012)

At least versus's sneak peaks will be prettier than duke nukem despite it never releasing.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2012)

Look at that awesome glass shard gameplay.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Krory (May 20, 2012)

>Implying Versus isn't already in development hell


----------



## Patchouli (May 20, 2012)

Final Fantasy Forever


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2012)

you can probably guess where I'm stealin these


----------



## Patchouli (May 20, 2012)

.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Implying Versus isn't already in development hell



2013 we'll hear news about it, it will not get canned.


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2012)

That's what development hell is - never officially getting cancelled. Just kind of... sitting there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 20, 2012)

Sad but true.


----------



## Scizor (May 20, 2012)

E3 makes awesome GIFs possible


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 20, 2012)

Sorry Lisa, this isn't gonna be like the Wii era this time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2012)

Some times I wonder if Nintendo Ninjas are real.. the picture that got leaked yesterday about the Wii U controller got deleted it so fast... maybe their doing?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 20, 2012)

They hide behind the net and hijack your shit the moment you feast your eyes on them. Tru fax.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2012)

Male Version;




Female Version;


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Sorry Lisa, this isn't gonna be like the Wii era this time.



You mean...a success?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8AyVh1_vWYQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

Makes me want to play Doom.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> You mean...a success?



I meant Third Party titles.....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2012)

this is why i predicted massive lols


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 20, 2012)

All I want to know about is another Left 4 Dead game. I'm very confident there is going to be an announcement for it. Or another zombie game I just want something fun after the letdown that was Mass Effect 3's ending.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

An announcement for L4D3 before HL3?  Over Gabe's dead body.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> An announcement for L4D3 before HL3?  Over Gabe's dead body.



Pffff


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Gabe is dead if L4D3 comes out before HL3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

We have 3 years with rumors about this series coming back
*Spoiler*: __ 



 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y3NULdbAGg[/YOUTUBE]


 I wonder if this is the year..


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

I would love it if that game came back.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2012)

I want something Monster Hunter related at E3, but we know that won't happen.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

M$ Destroyed Rare tho...they didn't give them the freedom to make games which is a shame..


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Leaving Nintendo was the worst decision they made.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Leaving Nintendo was the worst decision they made.


 Nintendo sold it to M$... lol with all the Ip's except DK of course..


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> M$ Destroyed Rare tho...they didn't give them the freedom to make games which is a shame..



It doesn't really matter. Rare can be restaffed with any number of people fortunately of varying talent levels (or unfortunately)


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo sold it to M$... lol with all the Ip's except DK of course..



Really?  That sucks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Really?  That sucks.


 yeah Nintendo was somewhat forced to do it.




> Up from the end of 2000, people from Activision and Microsoft visited Rare.In September 2002, the Stamper brothers sold their 51% interest in Rare to Microsoft; following this, Nintendo sold their 49% stake in the company as well. Microsoft paid a total of $375 million to own 100% of the company. Because of this, Rare is now a first-party developer for Microsoft's Xbox and its successors. This left Donkey Kong Racing, which was due to be released for the Nintendo GameCube, unreleased. The trademarks of the characters from the games that Rare made for Nintendo consoles, such as Conker of Conker's Bad Fur Day and Banjo of the Banjo-Kazooie series, were retained by Rare, whereas intellectual properties created by Nintendo, such as Donkey Kong and Star Fox, were retained by Nintendo. Star Fox Adventures, originally planned as Dinosaur Planet for the N64, became the only Rare game produced for the Nintendo GameCube.



.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

*Nintendo E3 2012 coverage details*



> The 2012 E3 Expo is right around the corner, and fans from all over the world can look forward to accessing the latest Nintendo news right from the comfort of their homes. Nintendo will be using a mix of online, broadcast and social platforms to provide a steady stream of breaking news and announcements during the video game industry's biggest annual trade show, taking place June 5-7 at the Los Angeles Convention Center. Featured content will include the Nintendo All-Access Presentation @ E3 2012, which viewers can access online at , watch commercial-free on Viacom's Spike TV and MTV2 television networks or stream via Facebook on June 5 at 9 a.m. Pacific time. Fans also will enjoy easy access to news and updates from Nintendo on YouTube, Twitter and Facebook throughout the E3 Expo, including information about the Nintendo 3DS hand-held system and the upcoming Wii U console.
> 
> "We don't want anyone to miss the energy and excitement of this year's E3 Expo," said Cindy Gordon, Nintendo of America's vice president of Corporate Affairs. "By offering different ways to tune in and follow all the Nintendo news, we aim to make fans all over the world feel like they're right there with us at the show."
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

That's nice I suppose especially the live stream part.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

*Nintendo E3 Presentation *
Tuesday, June 5 @ 9 a.m. PDT 

*Software Showcase *
Wednesday, June 6 @ 6 p.m. PDT 

Presentations will also be available live on our Facebook page. 

Also coming to this site

*Developer discussion with Wii U hardware producer Katsuya Eguchi*
Tuesday, June 5 @ 11:30 p.m. PDT


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

> Developer discussion with Wii U hardware producer Katsuya Eguchi
> Tuesday, June 5 @ 11:30 p.m. PDT



I hope that we get some juicy info on the hardware at that discussion.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

18x more powerful than Xbox 720 confirmed


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

What makes you say that?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Velocity (May 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I want something Monster Hunter related at E3, but we know that won't happen.



It might do. It's about time they announced the Western release of Tri G.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2012)




----------



## vanhellsing (May 21, 2012)

I dont have much hope for this E3


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Well, Nintendo's E3 conference should be somewhat interesting and the others should have conferences that are so bad that they become funny.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

E3 is going to be more fun now that we have a Castlevania game being part of that. pek


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

We do?  I had no idea.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> We do?  I had no idea.


 yes check the official thread..


----------



## vanhellsing (May 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> E3 is going to be more fun now that we have a Castlevania game being part of that. pek



thats the one of the good news we have of E3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2012)

Konami's pre-conference last year was shit.. though Castlevania


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2012)

To much Nintendo nutt hugging the last page. Disappoint.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Well, we aren't expecting much from Sony and Microsoft this year.  Perhaps when they reveal their next consoles we will see nut-hugging for them.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2012)

The only reason nintendo is revealing a new console is because the wii was a pile of shit .

All I want is some good new titles for the 360 and i'm good.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Platinum said:


> The only reason nintendo is revealing a new console is because the wii was a pile of shit .



Said pile of shit sold extremely well.


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> M$ Destroyed Rare tho...they didn't give them the freedom to make games which is a shame..



There is always hope .......



> Rare hiring for "multiple AAA future console releases"Would prefer action/adventure or FPS experience.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

I'll remain cautiously interested in their new IPs.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> There is always hope .......


 yeah I like this.. I want M$ to give them a chance... just let them do it...


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 21, 2012)

Rare is dead.

All of the people who made their old games are gone.

The only relation current Rare has to old Rare is the name.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Said pile of shit sold extremely well.



It's my favorite pile of shit, don't touch it.


First Tsurugi said:


> Rare is dead.
> 
> All of the people who made their old games are gone.
> 
> The only relation current Rare has to old Rare is the name.



It's like they knew.


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 21, 2012)

I wonder if Bungie will showcase one of their new projects at E3.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2012)

Speaking of new ips.....



> As part of a court dispute, a California court saw fit to unseal contracts between Activision and Halo developer, Bungie, pertaining to their upcoming collaboration. While the contracts contain mostly business information, and none of the fun stuff (in-game information) we pulled a few juicy tidbits from the report.
> As was previously known, the contract bound famed developer Bungie to infamous publisher Activision, and tasked them with creating a new "sci-fantasy action" video game series. Up until now, all we really knew was that the game was neither Halo nor Marathon, two of Bungie's previous games.
> 
> *According to the LA Times which first viewed the documents, the contract is for a game code-named "Destiny" which will be the first of a series that will release every other year starting in Fall 2013. The contract also bound Bungie to release four DLC packs for each game, which are codenamed "Comet."*
> ...



Never change activision. No way can we give bungie time to nuture a new series, we must squeeze the stone dry. Wonder if we'll see anything about it at E3, at least a logo or something.

A new marathon is fucking awesome though.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> I wonder if Bungie will showcase one of their new projects at E3.



It's possible.  



Platinum said:


> Never change activision. No way can we give bungie time to nuture a new series, we must squeeze the stone dry. Wonder if we'll see anything about it at E3, at least a logo or something.



Activision is scum.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

E3 is getting more interesting... we are so close.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2012)

Bunch of fucking assholes.

Is rare actually going back to making games that aren't a disgrace to it's name hopefully :33?


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Bunch of fucking assholes.
> 
> Is rare actually going back to making games that aren't a disgrace to it's name hopefully :33?



I blame their CEO. 

One can only hope so. :/


----------



## Velocity (May 21, 2012)

I'm looking forward to Konami's showing this year. Between Revengeance and Mirror of Fate, they should have plenty to show off. Hopefully we'll even see more of Beyond the Labyrinth, since that came out in January over in Japan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2012)

what are the chances of HD metal slug?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I'm looking forward to Konami's showing this year. Between Revengeance and Mirror of Fate, they should have plenty to show off. Hopefully we'll even see more of Beyond the Labyrinth, since that came out in January over in Japan.



I'm looking forward to it as well.

scariest part of silent hill


----------



## TSC (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (May 22, 2012)

*Disaster director departs from Monolith Soft, CV lists unannounced games*

Keiichi Ono, the director of Disaster: Day of Crisis, is no longer with Monolith Soft. He actually left the company in January.

Ono remained with Monolith for twelve years. In addition to Disaster, Ono worked on the Baten Kaitos games, Xenosaga Episode 1, and The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword.

Ono’s LinkedIn profile lists two unannounced games. One was in development for Wii while the other is listed as an RPG. At this point, we can only assume that the Wii title was cancelled.

Read on below for a translated version of Ono’s LinkedIn profile, which includes an overview of the unannounced Wii game and RPG.

Planner/Director
Monolithsoft
May 2000 – Jan 2012 (11 years 9 months)

- *Xenosaga Episode 1 *(RPG/PS2)
[Cutscene Production] In charge of cutting and directing cutscenes, and implementation of scripts.

- *Baten Kaitos* (RPG/GC)
[Event/Cutscene Lead] Responsible for direction of all 2D events and 3D cutscenes in the game, defining specifications, and overall supervision of implementation.

- *Baten Kaitos 2* (RPG/GC)
Same as above.

- *Disaster Day of Crisis *(Action/Wii)
[Planning] Responsible for creating the planning pitch, presenting it to the publisher, starting up the project, and staffing.
[Director] Responsible for leading an internal team of about 60 people and coordinating with many other staff from external companies both domestic and overseas.
[Lead Game Design/Script] Responsible for total game design and the main scenario.

- *Unannounced Title* (Action/Wii)
[Main Planner] Responsible for planning supervision, main game design, and creation of the story plot.

- *The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword *(Action RPG/Wii)
[Monolithsoft Main Planner] Responsible for leading the planning staff from Monolithsoft who contributed to the project, and supervision of all planning content from Monolithsoft.
[Level Design/Stage Production] Responsible for field layout designs and implementating them with the toolset.
[Concept/Script/Production For Sub-events] Responsible conceptualizing sub-events, writing the text, and implementing them with the toolset.

- *Unannounced Title* (RPG/—) *Wii U/3DS game???*
[Battle Supervision] Responsible for supervision over the overall combat mechanics in the RPG. Also responsible for game design, defining specifications, staff management, and prototyping using Unity.

Thanks to bitinfo for the tip.



 Sad day for me... Monolith Soft too much talent in this company to lose someone..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]V4MvSGqnHg0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

Enough power to destroy the Earth.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 22, 2012)

Can't wait to hit it up again this year.  :3


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

DS, you sure are lucky.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 22, 2012)




----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Reggie Rain


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2012)

Hardcore gaming is out of here!


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2012)




----------



## TSC (May 23, 2012)




----------



## TSC (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Golden Circle (May 24, 2012)

/me is hoping for new Zelda or Metroid game this year. Preferably 3DS if possible.


----------



## Corran (May 24, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> /me is hoping for new Zelda or Metroid game this year. Preferably 3DS if possible.



Doubt either of those, most likely get that New Mario and Luigi's Mansion 2 from Nintendo. I'd be surprised if we get Paper Mario, don't know what happened to that game


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 24, 2012)

I wonder what Sony will do with this patent.....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2012)

Corran said:


> Doubt either of those, most likely get that New Mario and Luigi's Mansion 2 from Nintendo. I'd be surprised if we get Paper Mario, don't know what happened to that game



What you mean the paper mario that will be on the 3ds and is currently in development?


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> I wonder what Sony will do with this patent.....



I just glanced at it, is that a patent for advertising?  If so I guess we know how Sony will be able to make a super powerful PS4.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I just glanced at it, is that a patent for advertising?  If so I guess we know how Sony will be able to make a super powerful PS4.


Remember those ads in Dues Ex that appear during loading times?
[YOUTUBE]MsO1K1lp_nQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

I don't remember those, probably because I played on the PC.


----------



## Corran (May 24, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What you mean the paper mario that will be on the 3ds and is currently in development?



I mean it shows up at every E3 in some small form but we never get a release date. One of Nintendo's many games that gets announced then takes years to come out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2012)

Corran said:


> I mean it shows up at every E3 in some small form but we never get a release date. One of Nintendo's many games that gets announced then takes years to come out.


Would you prefer a rushed product?
Not liek it's versus.


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I just glanced at it, is that a patent for advertising?  If so I guess we know how Sony will be able to make a super powerful PS4.



I can understand some advertisement but ads that interrupt your game time


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> I can understand some advertisement but ads that interrupt your game time



*Sony ad pops up*
Wut avi


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> I can understand some advertisement but ads that interrupt your game time



But 10 GBs of RAM will be worth it! ....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> But 10 GBs of RAM will be worth it! ....



The 7 of those GB's will be spent of the ads that pop up.


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

That's nonsense.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's nonsense.



Remember what company we are talking about?


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

You disappoint me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You disappoint me.



Not my fault 7 GB's will be spent on ads.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 25, 2012)

lmao 7gb worth of ads. It will be playing hundreds of video commericials, layers upon layers upon layers of 30 second commercials. 

They better all be superbowl level ads


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> But 10 GBs of RAM will be worth it! ....



Oh yeah I forgot about Dat RAM







....but still screw ads that interrupt you mid game


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

Goova said:


> lmao 7gb worth of ads. It will be playing hundreds of video commericials, layers upon layers upon layers of 30 second commercials.
> 
> They better all be superbowl level ads



We will be lucky to get something on the level of Nicolas Cage's Japanese ads. 



EpicBroFist said:


> Oh yeah I forgot about Dat RAM
> 
> ....but still screw ads that interrupt you mid game



Those wonderful graphics will make it all worth it...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2012)

Goova said:


> lmao 7gb worth of ads. It will be playing hundreds of video commericials, layers upon layers upon layers of 30 second commercials.
> 
> They better all be superbowl level ads



It's the only way to make up for all of the money that will be spent on ps4 and what has been lost on ps3 and psvita.


Eternal Goob said:


> We will be lucky to get something on the level of Nicolas Cage's Japanese ads.


[YOUTUBE]nYkw-5htPw0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

Triplets.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 25, 2012)

Nic cage is sooo bad lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2012)

I can imagine the ads already
[YOUTUBE]w0puP8nrIU8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]psd8oVToS8k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

Can't wait to see ads for Call of Duty while playing Half-Life 3. :33


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 25, 2012)

wtf is up with that living ps3 commercial. That shit is weird


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2012)

Goova said:


> wtf is up with that living ps3 commercial. That shit is weird



Sony makes the weirdest ads.


----------



## Spirit King (May 25, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sony makes the weirdest ads.



They even put up some racist adds (I know right wtf is that shit).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> They even put up some racist adds (I know right wtf is that shit).



[YOUTUBE]Sn4IWlnsQaY[/YOUTUBE]
you know rike?


----------



## Spirit King (May 25, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]Sn4IWlnsQaY[/YOUTUBE]
> you know rike?



There's a newer one than that. 



There entire PR team needs to be fired.

Also hilarious photoshop parody,


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> There's a newer one than that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry they will be soon.


----------



## Corran (May 25, 2012)

Feels like I'm back in 2006 in here


----------



## Spirit King (May 25, 2012)

Corran said:


> Feels like I'm back in 2006 in here



It's ironic because Sony's advertising is still awful, you'd think they'd learn.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2012)

Sony don't give a darn, they raking in teh mone-oh wait they're 5 billion yen in deficit


----------



## TSC (May 25, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> There's a newer one than that.



HOLY COW I didn't even notice the black guy in the picture. He really blended in the black background so fucking well.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 25, 2012)

Well this E3 is just plain shit.

Sony seems to be the only one doing anything decent. As usual.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2012)

^ "Sony seems to be the only one doing anything decent"

lol


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (May 25, 2012)




----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ "Sony seems to be the only one doing anything decent"
> 
> lol



E3, Sony, and decent shouldn't be in the same sentence.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2012)

Goova said:


> That's from a movie, not real.



But it's so accurate


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2012)

OMG


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> E3, Sony, and decent shouldn't be in the same sentence.



So i heard Gaikai and Sony are teaming up for something this E3 

THAT is a potential megaton.


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

Gaikai as in that cloud-based gaming company?  I'll have to see what they are cooking up.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2012)

That's the one. They're hyping it up as an announcement that will "change the face of console gaming as you know it"

 I'm thinking that its a new way for Sony to introduce their old library(IE PS1, PS2, PS3) without having to worry about backwards compatibility in their hardware next gen. Simply stream it off a different server.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's the one. They're hyping it up as an announcement that will "change the face of console gaming as you know it"
> 
> I'm thinking that its a new way for Sony to introduce their old library(IE PS1, PS2, PS3) without having to worry about backwards compatibility in their hardware next gen. Simply stream it off a different server.



So just what has already been done then right?


----------



## LMJ (May 25, 2012)

Glad to hear that Zone of Enders 3 is finally coming. Wonder if we will see a quick teaser or more concept art at E3.


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

I doubt that we will, Lee.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So just what has already been done then right?



Which console maker does that?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Which console maker does that?


Internet


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Internet



<_< You know what i'm going to say


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> <_< You know what i'm going to say


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2012)

That wasn't it :l


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0Wg_rkaEhGc[/YOUTUBE]



Page is live now..


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

Meh, won't be visiting it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 25, 2012)

I was in the 70 something who likes the page now it is at 2053. and I wonder wth is this?



Holding the secrets back?


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> So i heard Gaikai and Sony are teaming up for something this E3
> 
> THAT is a potential megaton.



Won't that cannibalize their game sales profit?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Won't that cannibalize their game sales profit?



That would be possible, but two things may be in mind.

1. They are only focusing on PS1, PS2(and later PS3) products so that it doesn't interfere with their current sales.

2. They get a cut of the profit for every unit sold.

It seems simple. They don't have to worry about making their hardware emulation compatible to run, and they have a huge back library of games to sell. Its basically every PlayStation game ever created if what i'm thinking is the case.


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That would be possible, but two things may be in mind.
> 
> 1. They are only focusing on PS1, PS2(and later PS3) products so that it doesn't interfere with their current sales.
> 
> ...



Well if the cloud gaming partnership is only concerned with ps1, ps2, and ps3 games then I would agree with you...thats definitely a smart move. But if the cloud gaming partnership includes PS4 games then I believe it could cause sony to lose money.


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Well if the cloud gaming partnership is only concerned with ps1, ps2, and ps3 games then I would agree with you...thats definitely a smart move. But if the cloud gaming partnership includes PS4 games then I believe it could cause sony to lose money.



Eh, we will have to see how any possible service between the two will work but I can't imagine Sony messing this up even if PS4 games are included in the partnership.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2012)

I've never been a fan of cloud based gaming period. But it will be interesting to see how it rolls out.

I doubt it will include PS4 games by default, as PS3 games are already pushing it. The bandwidth requirements for streaming PS4 games would be massively unreasonable if internet connection speeds don't significantly increase within the next few years. And that's not even to take into account limit caps imposed by content providers.


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

At worst it will be a feature that I won't ever use assuming that I get a PS4.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2012)

Hopefully it IS optional  can you imagine sony basing their entire console infrastructure on this


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

The bitching from gamers would be delightful.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 25, 2012)

It could just be that with it, you can now play everything that isn't on a ps3/4 on the ps3/4. So halo, witcher 2, etc. and not sony games


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rpxgkmRRhcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

Goova said:


> It could just be that with it, you can now play everything that isn't on a ps3/4 on the ps3/4. So halo, witcher 2, etc. and not sony games



I highly highly doubt that such a thing would happen, Microsoft certainly wouldn't want Sony to be able to entice any gamers with games that were supposed to be Xbox exclusives so they would do everything in their power to make that impossible.


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 25, 2012)

Goova said:


> It could just be that with it, you can now play everything that isn't on a ps3/4 on the ps3/4. So halo, witcher 2, etc. and not sony games



Im pretty sure that exclusive games like Halo and GoW aren't on cloud gaming systems like Onlive etc.... Although ports like the Witcher 2 are.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2012)

UE4 exclusive stream June 7th


----------



## dream (May 26, 2012)

Can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 26, 2012)

Will it be a tech demo?


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 26, 2012)

Im definitely excited for UE4.


----------



## dream (May 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Will it be a tech demo?



It should be only a tech demo as far as I know.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2012)

Its is indeed a tech demo  with endgame comments by Mark Reign, Cliff Blezinski and of course the main man Tim Sweeny


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]A8ieMl9OZ44[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxKRBUzElTU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (May 26, 2012)

I wanna see some info or gameplay on halo 4


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2012)

ZeroWolf123 said:


> I wanna see some info or gameplay on halo 4




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]1nDJQwO7CWg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skywalker (May 26, 2012)

ZeroWolf123 said:


> I wanna see some info or gameplay on halo 4


People still play Halo?


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 26, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> People still play Halo?



People still ask retarded questions?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> People still ask retarded questions?



Will I have to use kinect to play halo 4?


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 26, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Will I have to use kinect to play halo 4?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0Xu6EN6mlQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2012)

yeah Unreal Engine 4


----------



## Skywalker (May 26, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> People still ask retarded questions?


Are you angry?


----------



## Shirker (May 26, 2012)

I doubt he is. That's a genuinely retarded question and you should feel bad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2012)

as retarded as asking if people still play CoD


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 26, 2012)

Don't utter that name.


----------



## Death-kun (May 26, 2012)

Cod is delicious with some lemon.


----------



## Revenant86 (May 27, 2012)

I Spit on Geoff Keighley for his twitter post


----------



## dream (May 27, 2012)

That perfect dark gif.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 27, 2012)

Off topic but.........

*Top 15 Worst Video Game Fanbases*


----------



## Platinum (May 27, 2012)

Sonic should be 10 spots higher on that list.


----------



## dream (May 27, 2012)

The Goldeneye fanbase being on there,


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2012)

I am part of the Sonic fanbase, and i can honestly say there isn't a much more worse fanbase in gaming.. we're people that are hard to please for some reason..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The Goldeneye fanbase being on there,



RE fanbase should be there instead.
Didn't even know mario party had a fanbase.
Capcom fanbase should replace mario party's *dan*base.


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2012)

Khris said:


> I am part of the Sonic fanbase, and i can honestly say there isn't a much more worse fanbase in gaming.. we're people that are hard to please for some reason..



We're a little bit of everything. Hard to please, easy to please, as divided as takeout pizza, extremely nitpicky and a subdivisions of us are a little creepy for reasons I'm sure we're all aware of (but in that aspect, bronies are knocking us down to 2nd place, so... Yay.).

Still love the hell out of the franchise though. Screw nigguhs' judgement


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 27, 2012)

^This. 

Though i will admit the fanbase can be a bit terrible at times, i mean remember the _green eye_ fiasco?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 27, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^This.
> 
> Though i will admit the fanbase can be a bit terrible at times, i mean remember the _green eye_ fiasco?



Sonic having green eyes?
The human on hedgehog interaction is the worst one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 27, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Off topic but.........
> 
> *Top 15 Worst Video Game Fanbases*



Wtf with this list? 

FF fanbase is too low
why is the Zelda fanbase there?
Sonic is too low Lmao!! Number 1 by default.
Smash Brother? O_O
Golden Eye? O_o
MK is too high
Cod should be number 2
ok wtf? Mario Party?
wait!! so FF fanbase is different to the FFVII one?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 27, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sonic having green eyes?
> *The human on hedgehog interaction is the worst one.*


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Smash Brother? O_O



Why does _that_ surprise you? 
The SSB fandom is shit... well, okay only certain members. But you know how it goes on the internet: a fanbase is only as good as its worst people (I again point to Sonic and Bronies). And the fact that Sony All-Star Battle Royal is releasing this year isn't gonna help.



Malvingt2 said:


> why is the Zelda fanbase there?



I am surprised Zelda is on it though, and even more surprised at the reasons why. There's heavy division and whining in that fanbase? Never would've guessed, honestly.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 27, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Off topic but.........
> 
> *Top 15 Worst Video Game Fanbases*



Only 15?

Anyways, article is just one big giant rant that somehow lost its coherency after the first few sentences. In other words, something I'd expect from 4chan.


----------



## Spirit King (May 27, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Why does _that_ surprise you?
> The SSB fandom is shit... well, okay only certain members. But you know how it goes on the internet: a fanbase is only as good as its worst people (I again point to Sonic and Bronies). And the fact that Sony All-Star Battle Royal is releasing this year isn't gonna help.
> 
> 
> ...



Actually I can perfectly understand why Zelda is on there every game a large proportion start shitting on the current game and praise the previous game they were shitting on less than a year before, windwaker, TP, Skyward sword, I was like my god.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 27, 2012)

^That i can agree with.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 27, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Actually I can perfectly understand why Zelda is on there every game a large proportion start shitting on the current game and praise the previous game they were shitting on less than a year before, windwaker, TP, Skyward sword, I was like my god.



Agreed.
Especially wind waker.


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Actually I can perfectly understand why Zelda is on there every game a large proportion start shitting on the current game and praise the previous game they were shitting on less than a year before, windwaker, TP, Skyward sword, I was like my god.



Really, now? I've seen a few people talk shit about Wind Waker, but I just chalked that up to the fact that I read said comments on sites like The Escapist.

Huh... Well, you learn something new everyday.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 27, 2012)

Smash Bother shocked me because every forum I went to for the games it was a nice experiences.. Zelda fanbase is ok.. maybe top 20 but in the top 15? nah...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 27, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Really, now? I've seen a few people talk shit about Wind Waker, but I just chalked that up to the fact that I read said comments on sites like The Escapist.
> 
> Huh... Well, you learn something new everyday.



Bet the same thing will happen with 13-infinity.


----------



## Corran (May 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Smash Bother shocked me because every forum I went to for the games it was a nice experiences.. Zelda fanbase is ok.. maybe top 20 but in the top 15? nah...



Shit goes down when console Zelda games don't get a good review


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2012)

Shirker said:


> We're a little bit of everything. Hard to please, easy to please, as divided as takeout pizza, extremely nitpicky and a subdivisions of us are a little creepy for reasons I'm sure we're all aware of (but in that aspect, bronies are knocking us down to 2nd place, so... Yay.).
> 
> Still love the hell out of the franchise though. Screw nigguhs' judgement



yeah, we're fucking complex.. one day i love a game, the next i am like fuck this shit, its nowhere near *insert sonic game from the sega genesis* 

Pokemon fans(myself included) are weird too.. our nostalgia effect is just too much


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 28, 2012)

There are several reasons why Zelda fandom is bad.
-Timeline arguments (These have dissolved since the release of the official timeline but they were still really retarded and dumb)
-Arguing about which game is best/which games are good/bad
-The "Zelda Cycle", relating to the last point, where people hate on the most recent entry while praising the second most recent one, mostly due to nostalgia
-2D Zelda vs. 3D Zelda


----------



## pussyking (May 28, 2012)

zelda fans really debate over that mundane shit? i thought they'd debate about the best and worst dungeons while cracking jokes on link never getting in zelda's pants.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2012)

Apparently FF14 is skipping E3


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 28, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> There are several reasons why Zelda fandom is bad.
> -Timeline arguments (These have dissolved since the release of the official timeline but they were still really retarded and dumb)
> -Arguing about which game is best/which games are good/bad
> -The "Zelda Cycle", relating to the last point, where people hate on the most recent entry while praising the second most recent one, mostly due to nostalgia
> -2D Zelda vs. 3D Zelda



OMG!!! LIEK OCARINA OF TIME IZ STILL THE BEST ZELDA GAME EVER AND IZ WAY BETTER THAN SHITTY SKYWARD SWORD!!! LOLNO OCARINA OF TIME IZ OVERRATED SO SKYWARD SWORD WINZ BY DEFAULT!!!! WTF IZ WRONG WITH U TWILIGHT PRINCESS AND WIND WAKER SHIT ON BOTH!!!! DAMNIT WAI CAN'T NINTENDOE MAEK A BETTUR ZELDA GAME THAN OoT!??!!??! BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2012)

Skyward Sword sucks, Twilight Princess is the best Zelda ever.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Skyward Sword sucks, Twilight Princess is the best Zelda ever.


----------



## Scizor (May 28, 2012)

If debating which game in a series is the best/worst then there are no 'good' game series' fanbases.


----------



## Burke (May 28, 2012)

New stuff is always best stuff


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> New stuff is always best stuff


----------



## Ubereem (May 29, 2012)

Didn't even bother finishing SS.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Apparently FF14 is skipping E3



Let's hope it skips reality and never gets made.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2012)

Its already made  i mean the "relaunch"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

I mean that we could erase it from time itself.


We have the technology. Now we only need the will.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I mean that we could erase it from time itself.
> 
> 
> We have the technology. Now we only need the wii.


fix'd                  .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

Sorry, time travel technology not compatible.


----------



## Disaresta (May 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Off topic but.........
> 
> *Top 15 Worst Video Game Fanbases*



I'm a bit late to this party but I will say that KH is at just the right spot, as part of the fan base I must say I've never been so ashamed to be a part of something...


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 29, 2012)

someone holla me when they announce skies of arcadia 2

nothing else really matters


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 29, 2012)

So which days are the conferences happening?


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So which days are the conferences happening?



Sony and Microsoft will have their conferences on the 4th.

Nintendo will have it on the 5th.  Everything else fits between the start to the 7th.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2012)

Oh shit. M$ back to the game?

*Xbox E3 briefing to include world premieres from Capcom, EA Sports, Harmonix, Square-Enix, THQ and Ubisoft.*


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh shit. M$ back to the game?
> 
> *Xbox E3 briefing to include world premieres from Capcom, EA Sports, Harmonix, Square-Enix, THQ and Ubisoft.*



Kinect games ahoy! 

In all seriousness, we might get a few interesting new titles.


----------



## LMJ (May 29, 2012)

Lol Square Enix? 

Watch they all be system exclusives. LOL.


----------



## Corran (May 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh shit. M$ back to the game?
> 
> *Xbox E3 briefing to include world premieres from Capcom, EA Sports, Harmonix, Square-Enix, THQ and Ubisoft.*



I expect the same stuff as last year, so COD, Tomb Raider etc with new trailers or on stage demos. I bet RE6 gets an on stage demo too.
Only exclusives I expect are Kinect games and Halo lol

Edit: Oh and lots of timed DLC


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 29, 2012)

Interesting too see that Activision isn't on that list.


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

Well, Black Ops 2 has already had its world premiere so it isn't included in the list.  

I'm sure that we will see gameplay footage at Microsoft's conference.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 29, 2012)

Anyone think this year's E3 will shit on 2010's? I sure hope so.


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

I remember 2010's E3.  It was horrible.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Off topic but.........
> 
> *Top 15 Worst Video Game Fanbases*



 I love that runescape is number 3 on that list!


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 29, 2012)

> Well, Black Ops 2 has already had its world premiere so it isn't included in the list.
> 
> I'm sure that we will see gameplay footage at Microsoft's conference.



Well many people have been speculating that the Activision/MS contract has expired or that MS wants Halo to be top dog again in the XBL leader-boards so there might not actually be an Activision appearance at Microsoft's press conference.  

Also.....

Capcom - Steel Battalion
Harmonix - Dance Central 3
Ubisoft - Assassins Creed 3  
EA - Madden with Kinect integration 
Square Enix - FF vs 13 multi-platform???
THQ - .......Metro: Last Light??/Darksiders? ....not sure about THQ

Plausible list?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I remember 2010's E3.  It was horrible.



Except for Nintendo's.


----------



## Corran (May 29, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Well many people have been speculating that the Activision/MS contract has expired or that MS wants Halo to be top dog again in the XBL leader-boards so there might not actually be an Activision appearance at Microsoft's press conference.
> 
> Also.....
> 
> ...



Square Enix will be Tomb Raider trailer world premiere or new demo. I wouldn't expect a FF title, maybe FF14 
The important thing with "World premiere" doesn't mean its a new game announcement, just new material for the game to be shown to the public.


----------



## Corran (May 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Except for Nintendo's.



Was that the 3DS conference? I remember being excited for a lot of the announced games, I'm still waiting for half of them


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 29, 2012)

^Yep. 

I'm still waiting for that Sonic 3DS "(working title)" game that was announced back then. And i surely doubt it's that shitty Generations 3DS version.


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 29, 2012)

Corran said:


> Square Enix will be Tomb Raider trailer world premiere or new demo. I wouldn't expect a FF title, maybe FF14
> The important thing with "World premiere" doesn't mean its a new game announcement, just new material for the game to be shown to the public.



I don't know... Tomb Raider 2 years in a row, that sounds awfully bland.



Also my crack pot prediction is that MS unveils the squeal to Shadow Complex.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 30, 2012)

So I've heard Beyond Good & Evil 2 will be on Wii U 
[YOUTUBE]pWXTwVq0foY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> I don't know... Tomb Raider 2 years in a row, that sounds awfully bland.



It's not like Square has anything else to look forward to besides Hitman: Absolution. And with the recent delay over to 2013, it's to be expected that they'll show more of it.


----------



## valerian (May 30, 2012)

Corran said:


> Square Enix will be Tomb Raider trailer world premiere or new demo. I wouldn't expect a FF title, maybe FF14
> The important thing with "World premiere" doesn't mean its a new game announcement, just new material for the game to be shown to the public.



What about the Soul Reaver reboot?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2012)

*Nintendo to hold a ?Software Showcase? the day after E3*



Nintendo will be holding a ?Software Showcase? the day after their E3 presentation.

Nintendo will provide a live stream of this second presentation which is on June 6th at 6pm PDT and will focus entirely on the software coming to both the 3DS and Wii U. It has also been suggested that the conference may be focused on the operating system and online functionality of the Wii U.

This second presentation suggests that a heap of software revelations and gameplay content are going to be shown by Nintendo in the coming days and weeks. Our excitement is now at an all time high.



we knew about it but more details of what is about..


----------



## dream (May 30, 2012)

Ah damn, I won't be able to see the software showcase. :/


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 30, 2012)

Well they be showing the specs? SHOW THE *FUCKING* SPECS NINTENDO! ><


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Ah damn, I won't be able to see the software showcase. :/


 Don't worried about it.. we will tell all the info about it.


----------



## dream (May 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well they be showing the specs? SHOW THE *FUCKING* SPECS NINTENDO! ><



They won't. 



Malvingt2 said:


> Don't worried about it.. we will tell all the info about it.



It's not the same thing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2012)

I guess no Nintendo round table this year? got replace by software showcase I am guessing..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 30, 2012)

Well there will no doubt be a recording of the  live stream and of E3.


----------



## dream (May 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Well there will no doubt be a recording of the  live stream and of E3.



Can't post whore well enough while watching recordings.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2012)

Quick someone hack the Wii U Facebook page..

Guess what the initial game releases will be for Nintendo?s new home console, Wii U? Soon we?ll scratch off to reveal the names! ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒ ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒ ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒.


damn tease..


----------



## dream (May 30, 2012)

Goddamn Nintendo.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 30, 2012)

I hope they aren't saving all of their big reveals for that Software Showcase.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 30, 2012)

Gentlemen


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Gentlemen


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 30, 2012)

Corran said:


> Square Enix will be Tomb Raider trailer world premiere or new demo. I wouldn't expect a FF title, maybe FF14
> The important thing with "World premiere" doesn't mean its a new game announcement, just new material for the game to be shown to the public.



Not sure what SE has up their sleeve but as far as FF14, all they are doing is publicly announcing Version 2.0 (whatever that means since that shit is already known) and they are waiting till August to fully disclose all the details and trailers for it.


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 30, 2012)

Not sure if this has been mentioned but ......... *Sony cloud acquisition and possible chance for no ps4* 

In a move that will rock the next generation of console gaming, Sony is close to agreeing an acquisition of a high profile cloud gaming firm, MCV understands.
It was reported earlier this week that Sony was to reveal a partnership with a cloud gaming firm – specifically either OnLive or Gaikai – at E3 next week.
Subsequent chatter had seemingly calmed the rumours, suggesting that the proposed agreement was to do with Sony streaming TV services, and not consoles.
However, MCV understands that the deal is far more extensive than anyone could have predicted and will see Sony fully acquire one of the two firms. The deal, our source says, “is close to being signed”.
An interesting suggestion from the article: "Although work on PS4 is already well underway, Sony is very likely keen on bringing its PlayStation gaming content to non-console owners – a move finally made possible by this deal."



......



From January 10 2012. Gaikai streaming games straight to LG TVs. Maybe something to help Sony's worst-performing division. 



From January 6 2012. LG and Sony partnership with google tv. Partnership with google on streaming?



Gaikai has a major E3 announcement “which has the potential to change the future of video game, the game consoles and the way in which we play.”



Sony is enticing the entire world by announcing their plans for this year's major industry event. First and foremost, they say they will announce "the future of gameplay and innovation," which has gotten people talking.



Cloud gaming service Gaikai has commented that one of the current console manufacturers actually won't be creating another console for the next generation. Speaking during CES [Update: here's coverage of the full panel she was on], Nanea Reeves, chief product officer for Gaikai, predicted, "Not all of the current console makers will have one more generation. That will be the big news at E3."

---
saw this at a different forum.


----------



## Velocity (May 30, 2012)

Sony would be pretty stupid to abandon physical gaming for streamed gaming. I wouldn't bother at all with a console if I didn't own anything I paid for or couldn't play anything I had bought unless I had a constant internet connection.


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well they be showing the specs? SHOW THE *FUCKING* SPECS NINTENDO! ><



Nintendo will never show the specs .


----------



## MrChubz (May 30, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Nintendo will never show the specs .



Maybe Nintendo won't, but if an alien were to reveal the specs it would be a completely different story.


----------



## Patchouli (May 30, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Gentlemen



This is so good.


----------



## dream (May 30, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Sony would be pretty stupid to abandon physical gaming for streamed gaming. I wouldn't bother at all with a console if I didn't own anything I paid for or couldn't play anything I had bought unless I had a constant internet connection.



I doubt that they would abandon it entirely, that would be insane.  Earlier someone, Inu I think, mentioned that is PS1/PS2/PS3 games alone were streamed then it might be good.


----------



## Platinum (May 31, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Maybe Nintendo won't, but if an alien were to reveal the specs it would be a completely different story.



Is such a thing even possible?

Yes it is.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 31, 2012)

*Five Ways Companies Can Avoid E3 Embarrassment*

Most people think E3 only exists to show off the boldest and brightest innovations within our industry, but it offers many other possibilities -- namely, the chance for gaming companies to throw away thousands upon thousands of dollars on pure spectacle. Regardless of their financials, publishers will stoop to anything to generate red-hot E3 publicity, and this unfortunate trend has provided some of the most memorable travesties throughout the convention's short history. Sure, these public embarrassments give us website writers valuable material to hash and rehash ad nauseum, but what about those multinational, billion-dollar corporations? On that melancholy plane ride home, their representatives can't help but mull over their continued public humiliation and the slight decrease in density of the money piles they sleep on.

Rest easy, publishers; E3 doesn't always have to result in the 21st century equivalent of the pillory. Following these five simple tips is all it takes to keep your dignity, reputation, and bottom line intact. And when the Library of Congress starts archiving animated .gifs -- a horrifying possibility -- your press conference won't be immortalized in an easily spreadable format.

[YOUTUBE]YGQAuwYENPg[/YOUTUBE]

*Don't Hire Celebrities*

Yes, it may seem tantalizing -- who wouldn't want to rub elbows with Hollywood's finest while generating some buzz for a new product? This would make for a fine prospect if celebrities could fake enthusiasm as well as they cash paychecks. Even Paul McCartney couldn't muster up enough motivation to spit out his goddamned piece of gum during the two minutes of banter required of him at Microsoft's 2009 showing. And you don't have to be a worldwide legend slumming for alimony payments to make a poor E3 showing; D-lister and walking virus Jamie Kennedy combined recreational drugs and a subpar Pauly Shore impression at E3 2007 to create one of the most cringeworthy press conferences since Budd Dwyer's. In summation, celebrities: they don't care, and apparently you can't pay them enough to do so.

[YOUTUBE]eaBUeINW_3s[/YOUTUBE]

*Ensure That Your Company Rep Has a Grip on Reality*

To this date, Sony's 2006 E3 conference made for one of the most shameful E3 showings, though the lack of flop sweat on Kaz Hirai seemed to indicate differently. As Sony's rep ebulliently beamed about the virtues of Ridge Racer, viewers worldwide could only wonder when the men in white coats would appear to interrupt this poor man's episode. Yes, Sony hired him to cheerlead, but his extreme sense of delusion made us all a little uneasy. Publishers, at least try to make your disinformation plausible, since one peek behind the curtain reveals advertising as the horrible vortex of lies Satan designed it to be. Start with little white lies about things like backwards compatibility and DRM-free releases, then show us a gauntlet of expensively produced trailers -- they're the perfect chaser for statements with so much spin.

[YOUTUBE]kw_Bd-13YCk[/YOUTUBE]

*Ask if Your Product is as Exciting as You Think It Is*

People gazed at Nintendo's E3 2008 conference as they would a Magic Eye poster, though unfocusing your vision while staring at someone Keith Mooning over a set of virtual drums does not give this image any more significance. This event quickly became A Joke on the Internet, and went from hilarious to irritating in a record time of seven hours -- not the best mark on Nintendo's record. So, before you waste everyone's time, ask yourself, "Will anyone actually care about this thing?" And be honest: is your game a terrible vanity project from a producer who had his last good idea during the Clinton administration? Another cynical sequel being churned out by a restless staff? Something involving unwanted and awkward Move or Kinect support? Adjust its presence in your presentation accordingly.

[YOUTUBE]vS2_3cBjQIU[/YOUTUBE]

*Spectacle is Stupid*

What do a Canadian Circus and yelling at obstinate voice recognition software have in common? Nothing; but that didn't stop Microsoft from forcing a group of E3 2010 attendees to don iridescent garbage bags and watch an entire performance from the Cirque du Soleil. This bizarre Kinect promotion has only grown more ridiculous in the two years since Microsoft's showing, as the feelings of awe and wonder inspired by the CdS did not inhabit the company's new technology -- instead, it's merely increased the amount of shouting and bad dancing in living rooms worldwide. Listen, I know other forms of media often outdo our own when it comes to yearly events; E3 has nothing on the Super Bowl or The Oscars. But while those people spend millions pulling Steven Tyler out of cold storage for what he hopes is his last performance, we in the video game industry don't necessarily have to pay big bucks or play god to gain the attention of the right people. Let your games speak for themselves, and always understand that your conference might be going off the rails if it involves a live elephant.

[YOUTUBE]ecffZBdhAUU[/YOUTUBE]

*Avoid Comedy at All Costs*

Comedy inherently involves calling out hypocrisy and stupidity, so none of it can possibly exist during an E3 press conference. But often, companies opt for low-calorie imitation humor, last seen in Ubisoft's 2011 conference with a certain character named Mr. Caffeine. The host of the event seemed more used to the corporate retreat circuit, since most of his jokes felt like they could easily win over a group of half-drunk, middle-aged executives (Wayne's World references age like fine wine). But a mob of informed video game types? Mr. Caffeine did not win this crowd over. Each and every terrible joke fell out of his mouth like a dying bird, forced to breathe out its final seconds on the stage in front of a silent and belligerent crowd. Publishers, please keep all of your comedy unintentional; as we have learned thus far, it's these moments what will make you the talk of E3. But for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Quick someone hack the Wii U Facebook page..
> 
> Guess what the initial game releases will be for Nintendo?s new home console, Wii U? Soon we?ll scratch off to reveal the names! ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒ ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒ ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒.
> 
> ...


I got a big hole in my monitor now from trying to scratch that off.

Neg.


----------



## dream (May 31, 2012)

Some company is guaranteed to screw up hilariously.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2012)

I'm sorry what?


----------



## Shirker (May 31, 2012)

What's with the "what"? It's a sound article. 'cept for maybe #1. The reasoning in that space kinda implies that gaming companies are, in a roundabout way, marketing M rated games to children, which I think reflects poorly on the industry, but that's just me.

*EDIT
Heh, heh. Look at all the thumbed-up rage down in the comments section


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 31, 2012)

Your actually agreeing with a used game ban? So many things wrong with that shit just on the premise of assumption


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2012)

Nothing excuses #2 nothing.
I don't even own Diablo 3 and I can say that.



#3 are you nuts?


The rest of it's answering speculative stuff with more speculative stuff.


----------



## Shirker (May 31, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Your actually agreeing with a used game ban? So many things wrong with that shit just on the premise of assumption



Nah. If anything I'm indifferent to it if I'm being completely honest. But that's something I'd rather not get into.

I don't agree that the 4 things he explained should be implemented (My issue with #1 is right in my previous post). Hell, regarding #2, John Cheese himself doesn't either. I'm just saying the I understand the reasoning.


----------



## The World (May 31, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Gentlemen



I have to rep you for this.


----------



## Krory (May 31, 2012)

I like that GIF because the coolest character there turned out to be Reggie and the second coolest character was "Microsoft."

And the worst is a gamer, the perfect personification of what is wrong with gamers today.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 31, 2012)

I like Krory because he's a douche


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 31, 2012)

I like Krory because he tells the truth  as sleazy, money grubbin and cheap as the industry has become in recent years, i find gamers to have become even more entitled, whining babies than they ever have been 

Overall, just a bad environment the gaming scene has become, let's hope it changes(not likely)


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 31, 2012)

LA is getting ready for E3....


----------



## Shirker (May 31, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> I like Krory because he's a douche



We all do. 

This is one of the rare cases I kinda agree with him, though. The gaming community is in a bad way. Can't really say who or what's to blame, but that's the way it is.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 31, 2012)

who has the Konami pre e3 show link?


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 31, 2012)

Everyone has it. Cept you


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 31, 2012)

Goova said:


> Everyone has it. Cept you


............................ share it with me?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Jun 1, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I like Krory because he tells the truth  as sleazy, money grubbin and cheap as the industry has become in recent years, i find gamers to have become even more entitled, whining babies than they ever have been
> 
> Overall, just a bad environment the gaming scene has become, let's hope it changes(not likely)



Joffrey is the perfect personification for the gamer generation these days.

And Bronn is perfect for Nintendo because he wins purely by being awesome.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 1, 2012)

Dear gog.
That's spot on.


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2012)

Platinum said:


> awesome[/IMG]



I'll keep this image in mind while I watch Sony's conference.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'll keep this image in mind while I watch Sony's conference.



[YOUTUBE]FuZBYuRHZrs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2012)

The beginning was awful.


----------



## Krory (Jun 1, 2012)

So after the Tomb Raider and LOS2 trailers today, I can finally go to sleep.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 1, 2012)

Shit, good news/trailers. 

Tomb Raider trailer prob will make me get it day 1.
LOS2 coming out 
A Bounty Hunter Star Wars game should be interesting.
A new Gears of War announced
New Dishonored and Revengence trailers! What a nice Friday.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2012)

That Game of Thrones gif.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2012)

Shirker said:


> We all do.
> 
> This is one of the rare cases I kinda agree with him, though. The gaming community is in a bad way. Can't really say who or what's to blame, but that's the way it is.



Well yeah he's right. I just don't recall seeing any gamers being like Tyrion though. Unless Tyrion = Krory

makes semi sense


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 2, 2012)

Gimme DAT GTA V info brah


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2012)

I am indeed the Tyrion of the gaming community.

The superior harsh truth and reality.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2012)

*Nintendo Direct scheduled for June 3rd (Wii U news) *


We'll be broadcasting a very special Nintendo Direct Pre E3 presentation of exciting new info on June 3rd at 23:00 GMT.

To watch the live broadcast, simply click this link to go to Nintendo's Japanese website at that time. Don't worry if you miss the live showing, as we'll soon be putting the presentation up on this page for you to watch again at any time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2012)

Iwata, Miyamoto & Regginator are in LA & gearing up to kick off E3!


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2012)

They better have an awesome presentation planned for us.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 2, 2012)

They have essentially 4 conferences. That's a freaking lot.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 2, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> They have essentially 4 conferences. That's a freaking lot.



Hopefully that means they have enough content to fill all four.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2012)

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica
Nintendo’s Global President will be guest tweeting in our #IwataSays series throughout #E3, beginning Monday! RT to share the news!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2012)

*Nintendo Wii U E3 Convention Center boxes*



It seem Nintendo has FBI agents protecting the Wii U boxes at E3


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo Wii U E3 Convention Center boxes*
> 
> 
> 
> It seem Nintendo has FBI agents protecting the Wii U boxes at E3



Nintendo rolls deep, what can ya say.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2012)

I have to say, I'm not expecting much from nintendo. They haven't delivered much from past two E3 conferences.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 2, 2012)

They have a new console to promote as well as a handheld that only came out last year, why aren't you expecting much?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

Speaking of promoting, anyone think the 3DS will be more popular around states once E3 unveils it's future titles?


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Speaking of promoting, anyone think the 3DS will be more popular around states once E3 unveils it's future titles?



we just need some heavy weigh game and Listo all the popularity


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 2, 2012)

Probably, considering they'll most likely be showing more footage and release dates for the 3DS games that were revealed last year, as well as upcoming games like NSMB2 and Black/White 2, and future games that have yet to be revealed.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

I thought black/white 2 was a DS exclusive title.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 2, 2012)

It's not "DS exclusive", you can play it on any DS model and the 3DS, and it even has some external 3DS exclusive features in the form of two 3DS apps, one of which can be used to transfer Pokemon into the actual game. So they're obviously going to promote it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

I see......in that case it could make the 3DS sales boom if possible. Didn't know it had 3DS exclusive features in the first place.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 2, 2012)

Indeed... they had to make it in a way, though, where people that didn't have a 3DS felt ripped off or something. Though, I know that, so far, the three new formes for the Kami Trio are exclusive to that 3DS transfer game app.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 3, 2012)

I agree with them.


----------



## dream (Jun 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I agree with them.



10 is impossible to hope for at this E3. 

I want number 8 to happen. 

Number 6 would be lovely.

I want number 1.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 3, 2012)

If N doesn't come up with some new IP's then they are forced to stick to their guns, their first party games. The problem is they take so damn long to come out. So you better hope the system is attractive enough to 3rd parties.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 3, 2012)

What bout that one Fail?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I agree with them.



Wheres the Vitality sensor?

It should have been in the top 5 at least.


----------



## dream (Jun 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What bout that one Fail?



>Microsoft

Don't care for anything besides Halo 4 and possibily a teaser for the next Xbox.


----------



## Krory (Jun 3, 2012)

>Nintendo haven't delivered much in the past two years
>Nintendo is the ONLY one to have delivered in the past two years

Lulz.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jun 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Nintendo haven't delivered much in the past two years
> >Nintendo is the ONLY one to have delivered in the past two years
> 
> Lulz.



Last great game I can remember playing on a Nintendo console was probably MGS Twin Snakes or the RE remake. Wii was the most useless system I have ever purchased. 

Hopefully they turn things around with Wii U but I won't be buying it unless they actually get some good games this time around.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2012)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Last great game I can remember playing on a Nintendo console was probably MGS Twin Snakes or the RE remake. Wii was the most useless system I have ever purchased.


My 360 begs to differ.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 3, 2012)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Last great game I can remember playing on a Nintendo console was probably MGS Twin Snakes or the RE remake. Wii was the most useless system I have ever purchased.


Pretty much this. 

Wii has been irrelevant for long time now. Nintendo is probably gonna throw it away as soon as Wii U is out, just like what they did to gamecube after wii was announced.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

^ Uh, i dunno if you have been watching, but they've already thrown Wii away  it basically was dead to them the second they announced Wii U


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Last great game I can remember playing on a Nintendo console was probably MGS Twin Snakes or the RE remake. Wii was the most useless system I have ever purchased.
> 
> Hopefully they turn things around with Wii U but I won't be buying it unless they actually get some good games this time around.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Uh, i dunno if you have been watching, but they've already thrown Wii away  it basically was dead to them the second they announced Wii U



Because Wii U can play wii games.
Same for Wii playing gamecube games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I agree with them.


 I like the list.. but about the New Ip's well people do not know do they?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> Wii has been irrelevant for long time now. Nintendo is probably gonna throw it away as soon as Wii U is out, just like what they did to gamecube after wii was announced.



They threw the wii away the second after the last zelda game was released.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 3, 2012)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Last great game I can remember playing on a Nintendo console was probably MGS Twin Snakes or the RE remake. Wii was the most useless system I have ever purchased.
> 
> Hopefully they turn things around with Wii U but I won't be buying it unless they actually get some good games this time around.


well, i sold my wii because it was a huuuuuuuuuuuuge disappointment but in the past 2 years or so wii has been getting some great titles, some of the best games of the last generation:

xenoblade chronicles
zelda skyward sword
the last story
mario galaxy 2
donkey kong country returns

too bad there are still only like 10-15 worthwhile games on wii though.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2012)

So close and yet so far away.

Can't wait to see some bad child actors and white family rooms .


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2012)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Last great game I can remember playing on a Nintendo console was probably MGS Twin Snakes or the RE remake. Wii was the most useless system I have ever purchased.
> 
> Hopefully they turn things around with Wii U but I won't be buying it unless they actually get some good games this time around.



Why in the world would you buy a Nintendo console if you're obviously not interested in its first party titles? Don't blame the Wii for being "irrelevant", blame yourself for wasting money. Considering the last "great" game on a Nintendo console was on the Gamecube, in your opinion, you probably should've been smarter and done more research before dumping money into a Wii.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 3, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Can't wait to see some bad child actors and white family rooms .



Lemme know when that happens.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2012)

Platinum said:


> They threw the wii away the second after the last zelda game was released.



They're pushing for a last hurrah with Xenoblade Chronicles and The Last Story. Xenoblade Chronicles has done remarkably well and it cost little to no money for them to bring it over here. They fixed a few bugs and removed all the languages except English.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 3, 2012)

*Remedy Creative Director teases more 'Alan Wake'*



> Remedy Creative Director Sam Lake dropped some obscure clues for Alan Wake on Saturday.
> 
> Seemingly setting up the location for the next Alan Wake game, Lake posted on Twitter, "It's all true. 'It will happen again, in another town, a town called Ordinary.' It's happening now."
> 
> ...





Could we see a showing at E3?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm totally fine with a new alan wake.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 3, 2012)

*when does the show start?*


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2012)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *when does the show start?*



Monday morning flocka.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 3, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Monday morning flocka.



_*i only care about the new xbox........

halo 4 that is all............*_


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2012)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> _*i only care about the new xbox........
> 
> halo 4 that is all............*_



You're pretty optimistic if you think the new Xbox will be shown this year. There's a better chance of Hell freezing over.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 3, 2012)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> _*i only care about the new xbox........
> 
> halo 4 that is all............*_



Xbox is gay. That is all


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2012)

oh hating on other systems is still cool?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 3, 2012)

Goova said:


> Xbox is gay. That is all


*
LOL NOVA.................

bro look the pc cool n all but some people just like the xbox better..............*..


----------



## dream (Jun 3, 2012)

Khris said:


> oh hating on other systems is still cool?



Hating on consoles will never go out of style.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2012)

I hate all the consoles and the PC!


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I hate all the consoles and the PC!


_*
THEN WHAT DO YOU PLAY? 

GAMEBOY?*_


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2012)

Gameboy is the future.


----------



## dream (Jun 3, 2012)

I wonder what fun exclusives we will see at E3 for the PC....


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I wonder what fun exclusives we will see at E3 for the PC....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I wonder what fun exclusives we will see at E3 for the PC....



Ahahahahahahahaha....aahahahahaha...ahahahaha...ah....ahahahaha


----------



## Krory (Jun 3, 2012)

Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2012)

I thought that was for iOS?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hating on consoles will never go out of style.



so its still cool to call it shitbox?


----------



## Krory (Jun 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I thought that was for iOS?



True. What isn't these days.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I wonder what fun exclusives we will see at E3 for the PC....



DOTA 2 and DOTA 2 and DOTA 2.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> DOTA 2 and DOTA 2 and DOTA 2.



But what about DOTA 2?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Link to the Nintendo direct;



30 minutes from now.. Wii U Hardware talks.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 3, 2012)

lol Iwata is Mr.Roboto?
English i funny as furk.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 3, 2012)

starting now!


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 3, 2012)

the wii u pro looks horrible, i know they dont want to copy xbox but they shouldve


----------



## dream (Jun 3, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> the wii u pro looks horrible, i know they dont want to copy xbox but they shouldve





They did copy the Xbox controller...the only difference being that the sticks are all above the buttons.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 3, 2012)

by copy i meant an exact copy


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2012)

I guess people will always find something to complain about.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

oops!! wrong thread. damn lol


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 3, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> by copy i meant an exact copy



hard to refrain from insulting


----------



## valerian (Jun 3, 2012)

I think it looks beautiful.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 3, 2012)

I could've made a new thread, but I'm lazy and it's nearly 3AM.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2012)

It's not nintendo without them releasing a controversial controller every generation.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 3, 2012)

Goova said:


> hard to refrain from insulting



???? insult about what, they shouldve made their own controller. the change they made was retarded


----------



## Krory (Jun 3, 2012)

Just so everyone knows, Nintendo already won.


----------



## dream (Jun 3, 2012)

This E3?  I don't think that anyone had any doubts as to that.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 3, 2012)

What'chu talking about, Sega has this E3 on lockdown.


----------



## dream (Jun 3, 2012)

I haven't expected anything out of Sega ever since they stopped making consoles.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> ???? insult about what, they shouldve made their own controller. the change they made was retarded



I see nothing wrong with the change. It's basically a 360 controller with an inverted PS3 controller layout. Maybe you didn't see the whole thing about Microsoft patenting their controller face design in the WiiU thread. So a direct copy of the 360 controller's face layout would be impossible.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Just so everyone knows, Nintendo already won.


No thanks. I'll believe it once I see it.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> What'chu talking about, Sega has this E3 on lockdown.



Sega: New Sonic...
Everyone: Hooray!!!!
Sega: and friends .
Everyone: Lets go to the Nintendo booth.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 4, 2012)

SEGA will announce an 8th generation Dreamcast, SEGA wins.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

BTW, what are some good sites to stream tomorrow's conference?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Remember guys, Ubisoft is showing Wii U games today..


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> BTW, what are some good sites to stream tomorrow's conference?



GameInformer will have livestreams: 

G4TV will have them as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok I am ready for M$



Wow I am going to miss Ubisoft conference... Fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

So who's presenting today at E3?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Microsoft, Sony and Ubisoft.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Microsoft, Sony and Ubisoft.


 M$,EA,Ubisoft and Sony


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Good thing I don't work today, this will be interesting to see.  I have to work tomorrow, but I work at 4 PM, so I'll still be able to see Nintendo's conference.  Which is all I really care about for tomorrow.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 4, 2012)

Lol saw just Kaz Hirai's (Sony's new CEO's) tweet about microsofts conference. "Microsoft will show a wide variety of exclusive games for hardcore gamers today, ranging from a sci-fi FPS to a sci-fi third person shooter"



It just made me laugh, and ironically it's most probably mostly true.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Hirai


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh, Hirai.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Will he troll Nintendo too?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Meanwhile, Sony will spend their conference begging customers to pick up a Vita? 

But yeah, funny sense of humor that Kaz, if it wasn't a parody account and whatnot


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Nah.

Sony will spend their conference talking about meaningless stats and numbers like always.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

"Hirai" sure sounds butthurt that his company is in the toilet.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

I really hope they focus for at least 10 minutes on the move. "Hey guys, remember this? Huh, huh? It still exists you know. Remember us talking about what a great innovation this was and how no one gave a shit? Us neither."


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Meanwhile, Sony will spend their conference begging customers to pick up a Vita?



It's possible.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2012)

He isn't wrong. I swear to God if Microsoft only shows halo, gears, and fucking Forza they could die. I hate that my favorite console this gen has like no exclusives anymore. Better see my Splinter Cell.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Well there was that thing that Rare is supposedly hiring for a triple a game, maybe we will get some info about that?

Viva Pinata 3 ?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> He isn't wrong. I swear to God if Microsoft only shows halo, gears, and fucking Forza they could die. I hate that my favorite console this gen has like no exclusives anymore. Better see *my Splinter Cell.*


 Splinter Cell Blacklist got leaked.. even the screens. rumors says PC/360/Wii U? I didn't see PS3 list it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

As if Microsoft ever had any real exclusives.

Halo, Forza, Gears and Alan Wake is all they have.

EDIT: Well, they did get TW2 when PS3 didn't, actually...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory did you like yesterday Nintendo Direct? Wii U stuff


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

ITT: UR doesn't bother to read other posts.

@Malving - I only saw the confirmation of the not-at-all-well-kept-secret redesign of the Wii U tablet, and the Wii U Pro controller thing.

Nintendo already won so today is a waste.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory, I bet you would've liked the new social interface, it's called MiiVerse, and it actually looks like a really good competitor to Xbox Live.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh wait.

I did see that video of the dude trying to defeat the zombie boss that busts down the door.

NON-SPECIFIC ACTION FIGURE TO THE RESCUE.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Oh wait.
> 
> I did see that video of the dude trying to defeat the zombie boss that busts down the door.
> 
> NON-SPECIFIC ACTION FIGURE TO THE RESCUE.



[YOUTUBE]a2HxfI1mAXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

That guy looks like a total hipster geek, or some sort of asymmetrical twin


----------



## Kensei (Jun 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That guy looks like a total hipster geek, or some sort of asymmetrical twin



he's a paler abed with glasses.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Makes sense


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

3 hours and 23 mins...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> 3 hours and 23 mins...



wut                      ?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm assuming to the start of the MS conference


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Nah, that starts in less than an hour.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

MS conference starts in less than an hour.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

We already know Jorge doesn't like good things so he's probably waiting for Ubisoft or Sony.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

M$ IS 55 MINUTES AWAY!!


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> M$ IS 55 MINUTES AWAY!!



More like 47 minutes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ohh EA ?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> We already know Jorge doesn't like good things so he's probably waiting for Ubisoft or Sony.



Sony is much too late, I'm going with him waiting for EA.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Well I have never gotten to watch any e3 live.
Best link for M$?
**


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll only watch Ubi's press conference if they bring back mr caffeine.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Well I have never gotten to watch any e3 live.
> Best link for M$?
> **



I would suggest G4TV's streams or GameInformer's stream.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Or you can watch the M$ stream on XBox's site, or on your XBox if you have one.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> We already know Jorge doesn't like good things so he's probably waiting for Ubisoft or Sony.



I love you too, Krory.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]JH3Ne5Nv2tc[/YOUTUBE]
passing the time away.
thanks inu


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Lolol. Messed up E3 badges.

Gabriel Graziani of Ubisoft:



And Adrian Chmielarz of People Can Fly (Epic)... I'm surprised by this one:


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Mistakes happen.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

So how is everyone tuning into E3 this year?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Mistakes happen.



I just think it's ironic that they mess up the easier names. 

With a name like Adrian Chmielarz, I would expect Adrian to be gotten right.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

GameInformer if the stream is good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

I am at Gamespot & G4TV streams..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> So how is everyone tuning into E3 this year?



Going to the right sites I guess.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

I know I watched through GT last year but I can't remember if the stream was decent or not.

Being GT, probably not.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

And G4 has lost everyone worthwhile already so I see no reason to affiliate with them anymore.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

lets watch e3 live on youtube!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

2 hours and 58 mins...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

I closed the G4 one.. Gamespot always has decent stream, always steady. Did't GT went down @M$ e3 last year?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Whoo! Quantic Dream's E3 game revealed!



Starring Ellen Paige(no really).  What is Sony's deal with her?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm just watching the MS stream on the MS site pretty sure i used gametrailers last year


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

"Please enter your birth date to continue" and then it flopped 

oh look COD


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Call of Duty Judgement Day woop woop


----------



## Sotei (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm watching it on Spike, fuck it. Convenient and I get to browse the web and read up on everything else. Also, I can post my reactions without worrying about some stream failing.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Sotei said:


> I'm watching it on Spike, fuck it. Convenient and I get to browse the web and read up on everything else. Also, I can post my reactions without worrying about some stream failing.



This logic, only I'll be watching it on G4.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

I totally forgot that the first design for the XBOX was indeed an X shaped box


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Watching the conference on G4 and Gamespot.

Wish I could go to E3.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> I totally forgot that the first design for the XBOX was indeed an X shaped box



And that it was about as thick as a small portable heater. 

Ugly design was incredibly ugly.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

I have no idea who these three people talking are


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

I remember seeing that design on Good Morning America as the prototype before it launched  Has it been so long?

Also, when did Robert bowling join Microsoft?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm watching it on Spike as well.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

What will be the first game shown?  Halo 4?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

yeah Halo 4 woop woop


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I remember seeing that design on Good Morning America as the prototype before it launched  Has it been so long?
> 
> Also, when did Robert bowling join Microsoft?


Because MS is aweesome.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Halo has giant mech's? pretty cool


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> This logic, only I'll be watching it on G4.



gimme that link.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Halo has giant mech's? pretty cool



Mechas in Halo 4?


----------



## Corran (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Sotei (Jun 4, 2012)

Meh, Halo 4, never been a fan of the series. They'll most likely start with that and then focus on Kinect bullshit and a bunch of none gaming entertainment "apps".


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

FUTURE OF ENTERTAINMENT

TAKE A DRINK


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

As expected, it is Halo 4.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

They made an Alien video game?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Halo 4, awesome. Skyboxes i want to see nao


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

It does look cool story wise so far.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Which stream is the best?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

man Halo looks gorgeous


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

WE GOT TO NUKE IT. IT'S THE ONLY WAY TO BE SURE.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Game looks fantastic.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

dat fucking trailer


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

HALO IS SPEAKING


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

IT LOOKS LIKE METROID PRIME EXCEPT WITH MORE BROWN, BLOOM AND FOLIAGE.

AND WORSE GAMEPLAY.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

aliens look different, but they are the same old.
AI's huh?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Chief fist fighting.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> IT LOOKS LIKE METROID PRIME EXCEPT WITH MORE BROWN, BLOOM AND FOLIAGE.
> 
> AND WORSE GAMEPLAY.


Don't forget teh fairy that talks in your ears.


----------



## Sotei (Jun 4, 2012)

... Halo4... reminds me more of Metroid Prime with these new enemies.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

HALO VS ALIEN VS PREDATOR


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Graphics look like a step up from Reach...


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 4, 2012)

Halo 4 looks siiicck


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh his helmet is useful now cool about damn time.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

I love the way Halo 4 looks so far.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> gimme that link.



 

The link to the channel G4?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Look at how big those fucking crosshairs are.

Holy shit.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

That voice at the end is interesting me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Dat foliage looks great


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh my god that fucking gameplay footage


ASKDFJALDJFALKDJFLAKDSJFLSKJADFADSKLJF

I think I creamed myself.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Gotta admit, Halo 4 looks awesome.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Nothing new, but an improvement on halo.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

WE HAVE CONFIRMED REPORTS OF AN ANCIENT EVIL AWAKENING.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm pretty excited about Halo 4 now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Watch it on Spike TV, G4 ain't showing it on TV as far as I see.

Not impressed by Halo 4.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

GOD DAMMIT KINECT!


----------



## valerian (Jun 4, 2012)

Halo 4 looks pretty but thats about it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Hopefully its as open in environments as previous Halo's, i've always liked that about the gameplay, the sandboxish nature


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Watch it on Spike TV, G4 ain't showing it on TV as far as I see.
> 
> Not impressed by Halo 4.



on the web though


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Call of Duty?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Grandtheft COD?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh, Splinter Cell.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

That forerunner gun effect was pretty awesome.

Oh new splinter cell time.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

SPLINTER MOTHERFUCKING CELL, BITCHES!!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

CALL OF SPLINTER CELL: WORLD AT WAR


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Splinter Cell Blacklist.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh splinter c-





Eternal Goob said:


> Oh, Splinter Cell.


----------



## Sotei (Jun 4, 2012)

Alright, Splinter Cell, back to what made that shit beast!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Mmmm Spinter Cell.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

This gameplay is pretty slick not gonna lie. Looks hella fluid.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Ehh slowmo?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, the action certainly is better than the previous games.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Hahahaha that kinect command was pretty cool.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

"Hey, you!"

lol gets raped


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

what happened to sam's voice that ain't the guy from that 70's show :/


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

SLOWMO NOSTEALTH ACTION CINEMATIC HEADSHOT PRESS X TO WIN SPLINTER CELL


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

So you need a kinect to do that stuff?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Commanding that missile attack is pretty awesome I suppose, hopefully the stealth aspect is even better than the action.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Splinter Cell: Blacklist is now on MY list.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 4, 2012)

DAT SPLINTER CELL


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Watch it on Spike TV, *G4 ain't showing it on TV as far as I see.
> *
> Not impressed by Halo 4.



They don't start showing footage until the MS conference I think.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Splinter Cell looked fucking awesome.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> what happened to sam's voice that ain't the guy from that 70's show :/



The guy that That 70's Show never voiced him to begin with.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm not ready. I haven't prepared.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW EA and kinect





Scorp A Derp said:


> SLOWMO NOSTEALTH ACTION CINEMATIC HEADSHOT PRESS X TO WIN SPLINTER CELL



My impression.
MGS without the slowmo.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Ugh, sports games.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh, sports games...


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

INNOVATION

TAKE A DRINK


----------



## Sotei (Jun 4, 2012)

Hmm, I take that back. It's not like the old Splinter Cells from what they showed. I'll have to see more but it's certainly not on my list at the moment. Gimme some amazing stealth and I'll change my mind.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

That's pretty decent use of Kinect I suppose.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sports with Kinect...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> They don't start showing footage until the MS conference I think.



Their not showing anything right now, according to the schedule they won't start their E3 stuff till 3:00 pm EST. Last year I watched the Microsoft on G4TV, this year I had to watch it on Spike.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

HAHAAHAHAHA SWEARING IN FIFA WILL GET YOU CARDED


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

Link plz guys? ^^


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

I like how GT's realtime feedback meter just dipped when this kinect/sports crap started


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

That's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

joe who    ?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Bring back Kobe Brant.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

No more raging and cursing, unless you wanna get carded.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Darc said:


> Link plz guys? ^^





Oh joy, more celebrities that probably don't know jack shit about gaming.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Darc said:


> Link plz guys? ^^





Link is on the main page.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Poor Joe Montana.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> The guy that That 70's Show never voiced him to begin with.



 i always get him confused with Michael Ironside i should have said "that guy from Total Recall"

I really liked Conviction so yeah i'm sold on Blacklist


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

I should probably walk my dog while this sports crap is on.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

M$ broke the rules again!!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2012)

Splinter Cell looks amazing + Mercs vs Spys is back? Yeah...goty.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Bring back Kobe Brant.



Kobe is too good for the microsoft conference .


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

lets move on.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Ugh, Fable. -_-


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Eww fable time.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

The real time meter just fuckin flat lined :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

kinect based game and I was liking it for a second.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Kobe is too good for the microsoft conference .



True. Kobe for the Nintendo conference instead.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 4, 2012)

Already went and preordered the new Splinter cell


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

well we saw this coming XD


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

I wanna punch this guy in the face but don't know why.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

eww Fable Kinect shit


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Only the best games are on Xbox?  What a damn lie.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Great games
can't find non exclusive games elseware
more hate for the hategod


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Only the best games are on Xbox?  What a damn lie.


He speaks the truth.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Gears of War prequel time.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

thank god they brushed over it


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

Gears of War lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I wanna punch this guy in the face but don't know why.



He's just got one of those faces. It's his purpose.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Time for Gears.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 4, 2012)

halo 4 and splinter cell looked awesome

plus madden  with kinect awesome


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

New Gears of War...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Kinect  me is not amuzzed


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

eww forza  .


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

That's a pretty racing game.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

dat totally appropriate for racing music.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Gears of war tells us nothing at all.
Racing game looks okay.


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking dub step


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone else streaming on there XBOX?


----------



## Corran (Jun 4, 2012)

I WON'T BE SICK OF DUBSTEP BY END OF E3 I SWEAR  lol


----------



## Sotei (Jun 4, 2012)

:yawn I'm bored. Where's the new shit?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

>Implying E3 EVER has new shit.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

FORZA 5: LISTEN TO DAT DROP EDITION


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Sotei said:


> :yawn I'm bored. Where's the new shit?



Kinect Kinect and..............Kinect.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Forza = Open world arcade style? awesome awesome.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Implying E3 EVER has new shit.



E3 does have new stuff like the Wii U at last year's E3.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

THIS IS SO TOTALLY IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

So far, nothing but pretenders. Where's ma Pikmin 3???


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

xbawks good games


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Well it was nice to focus on games before the boring tech part....


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Boring stuff time, interest level at an all time low.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

WHO CARES ABOUT SPEAKING SPANISH ON BING


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Nothing at E3 is ever new because it's leaked a month or two before.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

God Kinect in Spanish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my ears!!!!!!!!


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Sooo boooring


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

They should of had a hot latina chick doing this to make it somewhat interesting.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> FORZA 5: LISTEN TO DAT DROP EDITION



Stop typing in caps, you look like a 4 year old.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Nothing at E3 is ever new because it's leaked a month or two before.



Kid Icarus wasn't leaked...I think.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Machinima stuff on XBox is pretty coo'.

Everything else sucks.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

OMFG SPORTS AGAIN?!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

LOL, someone in the audience goes "OOOHH" when they mention Machinima.


----------



## Corran (Jun 4, 2012)

NO! Don't talk about sports dammit!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Wait they got Univision? wow that is huge!! the Hispanic Community is going to jump to that


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

spanish thing was cool.
Not very entertaining though this.
GOD DAMMTI SPORTS!


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Kid Icarus wasn't leaked...I think.



It wasn't - it was announced before.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

lolol microsoft never disappoints now i can speak spanish to my xbox!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

YAY NBA!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

League pass coming to xbox.

Hell yeah .

Lol at the few claps when he asks if people love hockey .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Sports...... :l


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> It wasn't - it was announced before.



Well shit. 

I hope that we get back to the games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

DO you love de hockey ehehehehe?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Not even going to bother pressing the hate button anymore.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

I shouldn't have been excited for this conference. -_-


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

why are they clapping? this shit ain't clap worthy smh


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Microsoft trying really hard to get last place this year again.
You have to put in actual effort to be this boring...


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

Lol @ that forced diversity


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Yay for token black guy.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Time for Xbox music.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Music?
Xbox music HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## valerian (Jun 4, 2012)

Where did the video games go?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Xbox Music might do well I suppose.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

I like sports and music as much as the next guy but can we get back to games plz :/


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Exbawx ran out of games.



crazymtf said:


> Stop typing in caps, you look like a 4 year old.



KEEP CRYING BITCH ^ (use bro).


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Ugh geezus... 

When is Nintendo's conference showing again?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

valerian said:


> Where did the video games go?



They took a permanent vacation.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Apple must be shitting themselves


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Lololol.

You kids were expecting games.

That's adorable.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

SO who was excited for this? Eternal?


----------



## Corran (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> I like sports and music as much as the next guy but can we get back to games plz :/



Would you like some more Kinect games?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Ugh geezus...
> 
> When is Nintendo's conference showing again?



Tomorrow at 9 AM.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Ugh geezus...
> 
> When is Nintendo's conference showing again?


As if its going to be any better.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Yay! Fitness! Almost as awesome as sports!!


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Kinect and fitness?  Ingenious!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Not fitness crap .

Gamers like to be out of shape and fat microsoft know your core audience!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Why microsoft why.
You are crashing like I thought you would why you do this to me.


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

This is Microsofts response to Nintendo stealing their controller.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Time to go play Diablo, shit is boring.


----------



## valerian (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey Xbox.

Stop trying to be the Wii.


----------



## Lishenron (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Apple must be shitting themselves



lmao

/10 char


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> As if its going to be any better.



IT will be fun.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

I just want games and consoles. NNNNOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

But in the bright side, this year's MS conference is much better compared to last year's.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

NIKE?! motherfucking...

overpriced shoes


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel, that's not saying much.



ExoSkel said:


> As if its going to be any better.



oh              u


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

How long is this conference supposed to be?  An hour?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Man i don't think this could be going any worse


----------



## J. Fooly (Jun 4, 2012)

IF YOU HAVE A BODY, YOU ARE AN ATHLETE.

I hope your bodies are ready.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> But in the bright side, this year's MS conference is much better compared to last year's.



But it's boring and turning out like I thought it would.
That's not a bright side


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

WiiXbox Fit
WiiXbox Music


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> As if its going to be any better.



I don't get it. 

What is this guy like one of those "haters" I've been hearing about?


----------



## Corran (Jun 4, 2012)

1.10am here, having trouble staying awake


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

Who is this appealing to? Most of your buyers are fat fucks


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

J. Fooly said:


> IF YOU HAVE A BODY, YOU ARE AN ATHLETE.
> 
> I hope your bodies are ready.



 nice one.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

I guess they got the best out of the way right in the beginning.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Nike does know their shit about training though I doubt the kinect can even do it a fraction as well.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

my body is ready to fall asleep wake me up tomorrow


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

HA my hate button is stuck now!
Oh wait...


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 4, 2012)

Jesus. This is the worst conference ever. Just one big commercial for all of Microsoft's whores. 

Show 4 games no one cares about... now SPORTS! MOVIES! MUSIC! NIKE! KINECT, KINECT, KINEEEECT!... a new KINECT FITNESS GAME THING! WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!

Fucking embarrassing.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Darc said:


> Who is this appealing to? Most of your buyers are fat fucks



To the super casual fitness freaks that purchased the Wii U.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Shoes are not video games.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Atleast Sony stopped trying to copy once they failed hard at it  Does Microsoft need a similar kick in the arse? 

To be fair, we all knew this was going to be services, kinect, third parties and a few first parties. Next year can't come soon enough


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

We need to end on a high note microsoft.

Announce something please.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

This doesn't sound like something from a game convention, this sounds like fuckin tv-shop...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

I actually heard that gamers are 4% more likely to be engaged in some sort of physical activity than non-gamers.

But maybe that's just bullshit.

Anyway, games please.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Atleast Sony stopped trying to copy once they failed hard at it  Does Microsoft need a similar kick in the arse?



Microsoft is too stubborn and will keep on trying and trying to succeed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

SMART phones and tablets now...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

At the end of the conference: "Here's the 720! "


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

"Can you imagine life without your smartphone devices?"

As a matter of fact I can you grungy looking tool. -_-


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> SMART phones and tablets now...



It will get even worse soon enough.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.
GO RIGHT AHEAD.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Atleast Sony stopped trying to copy once they failed hard at it  Does Microsoft need a similar kick in the arse?
> 
> To be fair, we all knew this was going to be services, kinect, third parties and a few first parties. Next year can't come soon enough



Because $ony = bunch of quiter


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Microsoft is too stubborn and will keep on trying and trying to succeed.



Tell that to Zune


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

Because fast forwarding is SO HARD


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

game of thrones LMFAO, OH MICROSOFT


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

xbox smartglass...?
Well it looks useful, but it's not what I really want to hear
WINDOWS 8
says xbox favs 2 times.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Tell that to Zune



Well, even Microsoft can see reason every once in a while.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

lol GoT being advertised.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

XBOX WATCH BLURAY


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Okay the smart glass thing with the map of westeros is pretty fucking cool.

Still rather see games. This is shit that shoudl be saved for a tech conference.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm guessing you people don't remember the last 3 Microsoft Conferences?

They were exactly the same.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

"I LOVE Game of Thrones!"

*knocks over table*


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

oh no they didn't


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Couldn't they come up with a better name for a tool?
Smartglass makes it sound like it can take hits.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Wishful thinking, Krory.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm guessing you people don't remember the last 3 Microsoft Conferences?
> 
> They were exactly the same.



I never watched them before. But now I see how fucking embarrassing and awful they are compared to Sony's conferences. This is pathetic.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Using tablets as a controller?  I love it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony can be pretty bad  but atleast they have many more games to even it out, i don't want to see services for an hour Microsoft


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

When did immersion mean literally distracting?


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

I want games.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

OH FUCK YEAH, INTERNET EXPLORER WOOOO


----------



## beasty (Jun 4, 2012)

xbox wii u


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

HAHA, internet explorer.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

>Claims never watched E3 before
>Posted in the past two E3 threads...


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Prometheus


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Halo blue prints?
that's cool.
But how much does smartglass cost.
Notice they aren't saying 
screw your bing.


----------



## Lishenron (Jun 4, 2012)

Lol internet explorer


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

And now it's advertising prometheus :/.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 4, 2012)

This is the worst thing I have ever witnessed.

I thought the complete and total rape of the Splinter Cell games was as bad as it could get... but boy was I wrong.

What they hell is this guy even going on about? Who gives a shit about any of this crap? Uhh... E3? Games pls?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

fuck that's a massive Prometheus spoiler


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

"I don't know about you guys bu-" 

THAT'S RIGHT YOU DON'T KNOW!! 

Why do I do this to myself every year? I hate you E3.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Claims never watched E3 before
> >Posted in the past two E3 threads...



Never watched past Microsoft conferences.

Dope.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

AHAHAHAH haaaaaaaaa
that's my reaction as well.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Halo blue prints?
> that's cool.
> But how much does smartglass cost.
> Notice they aren't saying
> screw your bing.



Comes with gold. Silver members get reduced features


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

I wish Reggie would just bust through the wall and say "Ready for Nintendo, bitches!?"


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Too much time was spent on Smartshit.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

>FAVORITE WEBSITE
>REDDIT
>REDDIT
>REDDIT
>REDDIT
>REDDIT
>TUMBLR
>TUMBLR
>TUMBLR
>TUMBLR


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Why not use firefox M$?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wish Reggie would just bust through the wall and say "Ready for Nintendo, bitches!?"


Nope. Don't care.


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

SMART GLASS


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Nothing short of Xbox 720 can save this now. Maaaaybe.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Eww windows 8.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

BACK TO GAMES FINALLY JESUS FUCK


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

TOMB RAIDER!!!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wish Reggie would just bust through the wall and say "Ready for Nintendo, bitches!?"



Oh if only.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Nope. Don't care.



lol             u


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Tomb Raider


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Screw your crappy windows 8.
wait I heard the word game..


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Holy shit! I thought i heard someone say "Game"! Could it be?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Yaaaaay Tomb Raider.


----------



## Sotei (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> League pass coming to xbox.
> 
> Hell yeah .
> 
> Lol at the few claps when he asks if people love hockey .




So you pay for league pass and you also pay for live in order to watch league pass which you can watch on your regular TV subscription?

You're great at saving money aren't you?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

The game looks fantastic.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Tomb raider, baby! "Hunger Games" those drunkards, Lara!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh hey, Tomb Raider.

That's still relevant, right?


----------



## Sotei (Jun 4, 2012)

This conference... sucks.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

"Heeeeey, I'm on fire!"


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

Tomb Raider isn't enough to save this abominabtion...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

"I'm on fire! AHAGHAGHAGHA"


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Might just be the best Tomb Raider so far.


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

This is like Uncharted hardcore lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Tomb Raider actually looks good, and yay she got wet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

The end. wow short game.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 4, 2012)

Reminds me of Uncharted.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Lara Croft gets beat up the game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

HAHAH she hit a tree.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

>All that moaning
Looks like they remember the Tomb Raider formula.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

The developers sure do like hurting Lara.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

Wait, I'll take back what I said. This Tomb Raider actually might bring M$ back.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Bleeding to death internally hurts right?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

I like how, instead of scarring her for life, all this awful stuff Lara went through just inevitably makes her breast bigger.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Lara Croft gets beat up the game.



Pretty much this. 

And it's still awesome.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> >All that moaning
> Looks like they remember the Tomb Raider formula.



Damn skippy.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

That was the sexiest thing EVER.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

TOMB RAIDER DLC.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

NEW STORIES????

NEW IPS???


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

NO DON"T COME BACK NOOOOOOO!!!!!
Oh he's talking about games.


----------



## J. Fooly (Jun 4, 2012)

That sounded like a really violent porno flick.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Still talking about games, that's good.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

They talked about DLC before the game is even released. Wow.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

This looks interesting.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

What are they showing now? Missed the title.

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Is this Witcher         3?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Xbox's answer to God of War.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

welp Ascend looks shit


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Ascend actually looked pretty awesome for a company that made TOY SOLDIERS.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

toy soldiers the game that was on the n64 and ps1(?)?
Well you are reaching there.


----------



## Sotei (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm not feeling Tomb Raider at all... I was never fan to begin with, maybe that's why I'm not hyped or see anything great about it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Its an XBLA title, so it's moot.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

LOL these games.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

LocoCycle


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

HAHAHAH tron.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

A Pokeball!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

WE KNIGHTRIDER NOW


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

>Made for Kinect

No thanks.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

HAHAHA RESIDENT EVIL 6


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

From Tomb Raider to that shit? Ugh


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

OH SHIT IT'S CAPCOM TIME


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Ascend looks pretty aight.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Code Lyoko video game.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

RESIDENT EVIL 6


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Note the emphasis on the movie director being involved... the industry is really changing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

YES RESIDENT EVIL 6.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Resident Evil, sweet. :byakuya


----------



## valerian (Jun 4, 2012)

Two robot penises touching.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Crapcum engrish


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

RE can you save it?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

LEEEEEOOONNNNN!!!!!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

RE6 looking good.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

"I have a feeling things are about to get worse"


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 4, 2012)

Er, headshots genius.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Lol Leon just fucking jammed that knife right through the zombie's throat.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Resident Evil 6: No Survival Horror Edition.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh lol, Hunnigan returns as Leon's guide.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Explosions!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Jesus tap dancing Christ, Explosions: The Game


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Not my cup of tea.



you prefer super mario, huh?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Feeling more like RE5 than RE4.... 

not a good thing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

A train a train...


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> you prefer super mario, huh?



I prefer Elder Scrolls.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

SO BEAUTIFUL.

ACTUAL ZOMBIES


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

RE6 huge let down.. MEH!!


----------



## Sotei (Jun 4, 2012)

Resident Evil 6: We survive everything edition.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

RE6 looked pretty rad.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Tatoo on your arm don't make you look professional hoe.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Kinect shit oh god just stop.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

More kinect .

Can we get some exclusives that aren't for kinect please.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

OH MY GOD, ZOMBIES ARE BACK

THE KNIFE IS USEFUL


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Destroying things with Kinect.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

oh god please no. NOOOOOO


----------



## Sotei (Jun 4, 2012)

What the fuck is this shit!


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks like a boring game. >_>


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

RE6=action adventure + zombies


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 4, 2012)

I thought Leon's segments were supposed to be like RE4. Capcom you morons. ACTION ACTION ACTION!

Why do these developers not realize WHY their earlier games were so much better?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Resident Evil: Attack of the Set Pieces.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

She's really overplaying this.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 4, 2012)

Here comes the Kinect presentations.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm starting to wonder how the fuck Leon gets out of that mess at the end of the trailer, does he shoot the glass beneath his feet or something?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Looking more RE:Awesome than RE:5


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

angry birds teh kinect game


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

YEEAAAH, more and more I am getting why Mikami turned his back on Capcom.  

Not even an attempt at suspense and atmosphere. RE6 looks like a bunch of stuff happening quickly. Not at all interested. 

-----------

I have no words for Racketeer....


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Haha South Park.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

lol South Park game


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

This should only be enjoying for an hour or so at best.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh southpark.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

Nintendo is going to solo this year. M$ is really trying to fail with all this kinect.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

South Park


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

South Park?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

fuck yeah south park game


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

HOLY SHIT. NOW I CAN BE THE SOUTH PARK


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2012)

How fucking lame.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

South Park was never funny or decent, so how could a game be good?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

TREY AND MATT ON STAGE :33?

ahahaha they are burning the press conference


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Can they save the show?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

South Park is game of the forever


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Haha Trey.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> YEEAAAH, more and more I am getting why Mikami turned his back on Capcom.
> 
> Not even an attempt at suspense and atmosphere. RE6 looks like a bunch of stuff happening quickly. Not at all interested.
> 
> ...




I have a word for Racketeer. Bullshit.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

haha, Matt and Tray.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Jun 4, 2012)

matt and trey


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Also...

>Implying RE4 wasn't action when you were RIDING A SPEED BOAT AROUND THE LOCH NESS MONSTER, DROPPING BOULDERS ON GIANTS, AND RUNNING FROM A GIANT ROBOT OF A MIDGET.

Yeah. No action in RE4.


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

South Park game, will buy.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> South Park was never funny or decent, so how could a game be good?



The last couple seasons haven't been that great imo, but I still think it was good and funny before then.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Also...
> 
> >Implying RE4 wasn't action when you were RIDING A SPEED BOAT AROUND THE LOCH NESS MONSTER, DROPPING BOULDERS ON GIANTS, AND RUNNING FROM A GIANT ROBOT OF A MIDGET.
> 
> Yeah. No action in RE4.



RE4 at least had atmosphere.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

RE6 might be my first RE game that I am going to skip..really I don't see the point of me buying the game.."just the characters"


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

TIME TO DANCE.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

And fighting cultists that wield rocket launchers and infected military with gatling guns and electric stun batons.

NOTHING ACTION.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

and then it dipped.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Dance crap


----------



## ssjsuperman (Jun 4, 2012)

Is that tyler perry?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

More dancing shit


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> RE4 at least had atmosphere.



Don't bother. Krory seems to be stuck on full-retard today.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> RE4 at least had atmosphere.



It had the atmosphere of that awful Dagon movie. That's about it. That's not exactly say much.

Until you got to the military base when you had Mike in a helicopter following you for an hour.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

>Usher Singing

Fuck this conference.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

No Star Wars Dancing, no buy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Usher concert!


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Really?........


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

I CANNOT BREATHE


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

well at least they can dance some.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

I WANT THE CAMERAS TO SHOW THE FACES OF THE AUDIENCE RIGHT NOW. AT THIS VERY SECOND.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

RE6 will be better than RE5 just because of Jake and Leon.

Real zombies is also a big bonus.

Everything else is just whipped cream on top.

If RE6 is as entertaining as REvelations was it'll be worth the money.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 4, 2012)

Damn they got Usher to perform.......Microsoft spending more money on things they don't need


----------



## ssjsuperman (Jun 4, 2012)

Wait hes really dancing, I thought that was just on screen. XD


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

ZOMBIES. OH, ZOMBIES.

IT IS SO GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK WITH A REAL VIRUS.

INSTEAD OF MORE PARASITES.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Lmao this conference lol.. M$ didn't let me down..


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

MS conference turned into superbowl half time.

This shit sucks balls.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I WANT THE CAMERAS TO SHOW THE FACES OF THE AUDIENCE RIGHT NOW. AT THIS VERY SECOND.



We won't see a single person smiling or happy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Yea sure teh game can totally do this I believe you.


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2012)

What the fuck is this shit. Seriously.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 4, 2012)

lmao a low point


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Well at least we have avoided the child actors.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Is just wanting to see new games really such an alien concept for these fuckin people??

Jesus christ...


----------



## valerian (Jun 4, 2012)

Just Dance like black people.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 4, 2012)

What... the fuck... am I watching?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> ZOMBIES. OH, ZOMBIES.
> 
> IT IS SO GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK WITH A REAL VIRUS.
> 
> INSTEAD OF MORE PARASITES.



No no no, it was parasites infected with a black goo, remember? And then those parasites were infecting people.

Infectception.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Well at least we have avoided the child actors.



True, it could have been worse.


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

THIS IS TOO MUCH MAN


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Is that really usher?
He really changed.


----------



## Memos (Jun 4, 2012)

Heh, Microsoft.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't understand guys. I just wanted to see video games.

Where are they?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

I wanna see more Halo 4 and Tomb Raider 

What i can say about Microsoft's conference is....i like having internet explorer on live  Nothing else really grabs me atm

Usher, why must you degrade yourself to this level


----------



## ssjsuperman (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck can't go anywhere without a dancing black guy popping these days.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

valerian said:


> Just Dance like black people.



It's the only way to dance, white people can't dance.......except Rick Astley.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

O wow, that pun.... disgrace.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 4, 2012)

in before GTA5


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Microsoft last place at E3 2012 confirmed.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I WANT THE CAMERAS TO SHOW THE FACES OF THE AUDIENCE RIGHT NOW. AT THIS VERY SECOND.



They probably have faces of of kids who just found out there will be no christmas this year.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Call of Duty time.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

God damn it call of duty .


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 4, 2012)

Big announcement please Microsoft.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

HAHA CALL OF DUTY!


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 4, 2012)

FUUUUU cod


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

HAHAH ushering in.
Fuck you man


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

cowwadooty black cocks


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 4, 2012)

Same fucking engine.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Show GTA 5 you bastards.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

It's ADORABLE how surprised you people are at how bad it was.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 4, 2012)

Black Ops 2.............man this looks even more convulted then before


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah this conference was shit lol.

I'll give it a D solely due to Halo 4 and the potential the glass thing has.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> Same fucking engine.



There will only be a new engine when the next Xbox comes out.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 4, 2012)

MICHAEL BAY SPLOSIONS!


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's ADORABLE how surprised you people are at how bad it was.



To be fair, this is the worst year easily.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Wonder if sony will manage to be better...
at least they have vita right?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Yeah this conference was shit lol.
> 
> I'll give it a D solely due to Halo 4 and the potential the glass thing has.



You're being far too generous.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Taking down those drones sure was difficult.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

KABOOM KABOOM


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Haha president is a woman huh.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Yeah this conference was shit lol.
> 
> I'll give it a D solely due to Halo 4 and the potential the glass thing has.



Sony and Nintendo get an automatic C at the very least.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

I like that sniper rifle.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Is GT messing with the feedback?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

That rifle looks OP'd.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> You're being far too generous.



I'm a halo fanboy what can I say .

Also microsoft is making baby steps guys. No child actors, maybe next year we won't have adult kinect actors.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Darc said:


> To be fair, this is the worst year easily.



It's as equally bad as the past two years. They've shown quite literally the EXACT same formula. To say otherwise is simply idiotic.


----------



## Sotei (Jun 4, 2012)

Nothing creative, nothing innovative, nothing but mainstream shit. Well children, it's clear as day now, games are not the focus for MS, they only care about taking over the living room as a set top box that has games as well.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

I was still hoping for an Alan Wake, what with the info cropping up and all. Guess it'll be an off-the-wall announcement in a few months.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony gets an F unless proven otherwise.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm pissed there's no GTA 5 mentions anywhere


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Nothing creative, nothing innovative, nothing but mainstream shit. Well children, it's clear as day now, games are not the focus for MS, they only care about taking over the living room as a set top box that has games as well.



Welcome to three years ago. Thanks for joining us.


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's as equally bad as the past two years. They've shown quite literally the EXACT same formula. To say otherwise is simply idiotic.



Maybe it seems worse cause its fresh in our minds lol, either way this has been another let down indeed.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm not expecting much from Sony but it BETTER be able to top Usher.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 4, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Nothing creative, nothing innovative, nothing but mainstream shit. Well children, it's clear as day now, games are not the focus for MS, they only care about taking over the living room as a set top box that has games as well.



Well its actually been proven as fact that more people use the Xbox to watch videos on netflix or hbogo then they actually use it to play games.

They have next to no incentive to work on games and instead expand their multimedia platform.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

I really really like that sniper.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

man this some bland shit even for COD standards


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, is this still playing??!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Usher had nothing better to do than dance so they don't have to show a terrible game.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

It's nice to see Michael Bay getting work designing both Tomb Raider, Resident Evil, and the new COD.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Wow, is this still playing??!



Microsoft has nothing else.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

lol COD... man XD


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2012)

That overpowered sniper rifle is going to make alot of kids rage, lulz


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

OH cool escort missions.
yawn


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> It's nice to see Michael Bay getting work designing both Tomb Raider, Resident Evil, and the new COD.



Sad but true,  even though I'm still interested in Tomb Raider.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

IT'S STILL FUCKING GOING. HOLY SHIT. WHY?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

THE FUTURE IS BLACK


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

the lack of colour is really disturbing so much tea brown in the future


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp still sounds butthurt.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

The demo never ends...


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Eh, it looks alright.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Vault said:


> That overpowered sniper rifle is going to make alot of kids rage, lulz



I think that it will be neutered for multiplayer or at least perks will be provided that will let people counter it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

82% hated it.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

"Alright everyone, have a great E3!" 

I doubt that's possible now.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 4, 2012)

Microsoft officially had the worst presentation in the history of E3.

And that's saying a LOT


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Also if you guys thought this was bad just wait until the ubi and ea conferences.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> [sp][/sp]



So true.


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

Is the conference over for today?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

I have faith in Nintendo being able to save this E3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Wasn't any worse than last year's IMO 

Atleast they had Halo 4 and TR  those games i'm actually excited about


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

problem for nintendo?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 4, 2012)

Yay its over


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Also if you guys thought this was bad just wait until the ubi and ea conferences.



They each only have one good game, so...


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Darc said:


> Is the conference over for today?



Sony will have a conference later on today.  Ubisoft and EA will have conferences as well.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I have faith in Nintendo being able to save this E3.


Sony is going to save E3, not nintendo you mariofags.


----------



## Darth (Jun 4, 2012)

link to the conference?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Video games... video games had a hard life...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Nikkei claims 3DS redesign on the way, talks Wii U pricing and services*

The following comes from Nikkei. Remember, this is not confirmed until Nintendo says so.

3DS revision

- 4.3 inch screen, making it 1.5 times the current size
- release in North America, Japan and Europe could happen as early as Summer

Wii U pricing and content

- 30,000 yen (roughly $380)
- will see distribution of non-game content
- this includes car navigator and books
- also mentioned is a karaoke service with around 10,000 songs


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

No Alan Wake 2?

No surprise Rare Announcement?

Nothing surprising at all? Par for the course, oh well.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Nintendo almost always saves E3 and makes it not completely suck.

At least they're getting the bad shit out of the way.


----------



## Sotei (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Welcome to three years ago. Thanks for joining us.




Actually, this was the theory going back to when MS first announced their foray into the game industry. It's just now I realize that their next system won't be anywhere near my home after watching the past couple of their E3 pressers.


----------



## Kensei (Jun 4, 2012)

only game that made me excited was south park so far.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Darc said:


> Is the conference over for today?



For Microsoft yeah.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Jun 4, 2012)

It's over already.


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Sony will have a conference later on today.  Ubisoft and EA will have conferences as well.



what time tho?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Sony is going to save E3


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Sony is going to save E3, not nintendo you mariofags.



>Sony saving E3

Good one.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony is here to save the day.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

One day microsoft will announce a new ip at an e3.

Probably in 3056 but it will happen.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Kensei said:


> only game that made me excited was south park so far.



So you only like shit?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Sony is going to save E3, not nintendo you mariofags.


 when was the last good E3 for Sony?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I have faith in Nintendo being able to save this E3.



With what's been leaked so far, they've pretty much have this in the bag (Pokemon BW 2 ).


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

April Fool's was 2 months ago, Exo.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Lolol, Peter Molyneux. He sounds SO fucking miserable and butthurt.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Spikes is still running.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> >Sony saving E3
> 
> Good one.


Nintendo saving e3.

LOL, nice one. But no cigar.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Darc said:


> what time tho?



Darc you posed the schedule in two threads from what I'm aware of. 





> ===== Microsoft Press Conference ======
> Stream:
> Date: June 4th
> Time: 12:30pm EST
> ...


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Interesting. Apparently according to Rod, Baird was the most beloved male character in Gears according to polls they did.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> when was the last good E3 for Sony?


When was the last good e3 for nintendo? Remember, announcing another fucking mario and zelda title is not considered "saving" e3.

When was the last time nintendo announced a fresh new title in E3?

nintendo is just bad as microsoft. They are just subtle about it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> When was the last good e3 for nintendo? Remember, announcing another fucking mario and zelda title is not considered "saving" e3.


 2010,2011? deal with it?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

lol you guys.

NOTHING is going to save this E3. Nothing. Not Sony, not Nintendo. E3 has been complete shit for YEARS now.

Your fandoms don't mean shit, because they ARE shit.

You lost. I lost. Everyone lost.

[sp]Except PC gaming master race. Suck it plebs[/sp]


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Haha ExoSkel's hate for Nintendo is strong.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

I think it's time to ignore Exo, because he clearly has no idea what he's talking about. Riding Sony's dick so hard when they always do as shitty as Microsoft, while Nintendo is always the only one with a substantial amount of worthwhile hardware and software.

Always more than Sony and Microsoft at the very least.


Also, stfu Scorp ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> 2010,2011? deal with it?


They both sucked. 

Deal with it.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 4, 2012)

*YOOO ANY LINKS TO THE E3 STREAM????????????????*


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> [sp]Except PC gaming master race. Suck it plebs[/sp]



I can't wait to see what fun PC exclusives will be announced.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Guys I am going to miss EA and Ubisoft conferences. Any faith on those?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *YOOO ANY LINKS TO THE E3 STREAM????????????????*



ur kinda l8 bro


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I think it's time to ignore Exo, because he clearly has no idea what he's talking about. Riding Sony's dick so hard when they always do as shitty as Microsoft, while Nintendo is always the only one with a substantial amount of worthwhile hardware and software.
> 
> Always more than Sony and Microsoft at the very least.
> 
> ...


haters gonna hate.

Enjoy your piece of shit garbage motion control dickwad plastic machine.

I rather enjoy my PS3 and 360.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Are you guys only JUST realizing Exo is one of the biggest braindead trolls here?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> haters gonna hate.
> 
> Enjoy your piece of shit garbage motion control dickwad machine.
> 
> I rather enjoy my PS3 and 360.



Have fun with your Move and Kinect.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2012)

An unbelievable train-wreck of massive proportions.

You're too fucking good at this , Microsoft.

Good: 

Tomb Raider.

Halo 4. (Much more interesting than any other game since 3)

South Park RPG and Matt and Trey shitting on the whole conference.

Bad:

Every-fucking-thing else. Even RE6. I knew the game was going to feature explosions and shit but when that's the ONLY thing you want to show in a Resident Evil clip, something's very fucking wrong. And this was filled with seconds long, CGI only trailers up the ass.


----------



## Kensei (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> So you only like shit?



Tomb Raider - Really terrible. How are water hexagons getting everywhere and just how is lara croft moving when sliding when she's moving neither her hips or arms.
RE6 - Terrible. This isn't Resident Evil. It's Call of Duty: Zombie Warfare with guests.
Gears of War: Judgement: Terrible. Nothing needs to be said.
Wreckateer. - Lol.
Fifa 13 and Madden 13 - These are yearly franchises. I'm not surprised there's a madden and fifa game in 2012.
Nike+ Training - Yea okay.
Internet Explorer for XBox - Welcome to 2006 microsoft. I can't wait to get trojans on the XBox 360.
Call of Duty: Black Ops II - It's call of duty alright.
Those two games with brief logos - A logo does not get me excited.
The game with mobile integration - Amazing they managed to make a sub-15 fps game.


South Park wins by default and that it has an interesting story premise.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> I rather enjoy my PS3 and 360.


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 4, 2012)

"Xbox ain't got gayymes, it ain't got gayymes"


                                                             - Chad Warden


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> haters gonna hate.
> 
> Enjoy your piece of shit garbage motion control dickwad machine.
> 
> I rather enjoy my PS3 and 360.


^Is this guy trolling or actually serious?


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Darc you posed the schedule in two threads from what I'm aware of.



//stop trying to kill my post count whoring


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2012)

I like how this thread devolved into /v/. That's also a plus.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Uncharted, Tomb Raider, Splinter Cell, Halo, Last of Us > entire what nintendo has to offer at every E3.

Argue that.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

It always does during E3.

The games people rave about all year they suddenly hate during E3.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

KLoWn said:


> ^Is this guy trolling or actually serious?



Trolling, it's just that feeding him is leagues more fun than Microsoft's conference was.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Trolling, it's just that feeding him is leagues more fun than Microsoft's conference was.


I'm actually serious.

You guy should just stop trolling and just let go.

Say it with me. Nintendo sucks.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

When's EA start?
I want to see sport games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica

‪#IwataSays‬ Miiverse will be available at launch of Wii U. The access from other devices like smartphones will be available later.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> When's EA start?
> I want to see sport games.



Like 4pm EST. Only Dead Space 3 is worth it.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

I do agree though that no one innovates at e3. Not even nintendo guys, announcing the 800th mario is not innovating


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Guys I am going to miss EA and Ubisoft conferences. Any faith on those?



I have no faith in EA.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Like 4pm EST. Only Dead Space 3 is worth it.


That and Assassins Creed 3 Americana version.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm wondering if I should just go back to playing Fallout 3 and ignore the other conferences.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony not airing til' 9PM?!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> I do agree though that no one innovates at e3. Not even nintendo guys, announcing the 800th mario is not innovating



It's not a matter of innovation, it's a matter of having stuff that doesn't bore you to tears.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm wondering if I should just go back to playing Fallout 3 and ignore the other conferences.


 Do not ignored Ubisoft Wii U games are going to be there.. You have to give me details when I come back.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Why would you guys NOT watch the other conferences? They're fucking hilarious. Sure no games, but what did you expect?

Don't worry guys. EA is next. We can get some GOOD laughs from them.

[sp]It'll suck[/sp]


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Sony not airing til' 9PM?!


Perfect time for both dinner and conference.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> It's not a matter of innovation, it's a matter of having stuff that doesn't bore you to tears.



Bingo      .


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> That and Assassins Creed 3 Americana version.



Last I checked, ACIII isn't EA.

Thanks for playing, kid.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> It's not a matter of innovation, it's a matter of having stuff that doesn't bore you to tears.


Announcing same shit counts as boring you to tears.


----------



## geG (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh dang, I got the dates mixed up and missed Microsoft.

How was it, was it as bad as last year?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony:

"WHO LIKES TO MOVE WITH THEIR VITA?"


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Do not ignored Ubisoft Wii U games are going to be there.. You have to give me details when I come back.



Aye aye sir, I will not let you down.  I owe you for telling me that Code of Princess is getting localized.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Last I checked, ACIII isn't EA.


You're right. I got confused there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Like 4pm EST. Only Dead Space 3 is worth it.



But I'm central time D:


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

More like:

"DON'T WORRY GUYS. THE VITA ISN'T DEAD. VITA MEANS LIFE, REMEMBER?"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Geg said:


> Oh dang, I got the dates mixed up and missed Microsoft.
> 
> How was it, was it as bad as last year?


 worst imo...


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Geg said:


> Oh dang, I got the dates mixed up and missed Microsoft.
> 
> How was it, was it as bad as last year?



A metric shit-ton of Kinect shit, some crap about smartphone and tablet support with movies/music/games in XBL, more sports package bullcrap, partnership with Nike, Machinima and Univison on XBL.

Only games shown were Halo 4, sports and racing bullshit, Splinter Cell, Tomb Raider, Resident Evil 6, and Black Ops 2.

At least the few games they showed will top Sony's. They only have one in their repertoire right now.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Geg said:


> Oh dang, I got the dates mixed up and missed Microsoft.
> 
> How was it, was it as bad as last year?



It was around the same level of shit as last year.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Geg said:


> Oh dang, I got the dates mixed up and missed Microsoft.
> 
> How was it, was it as bad as last year?



........ I-.... its was..... 

*burst into tears*


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

Geg said:


> Oh dang, I got the dates mixed up and missed Microsoft.
> 
> How was it, was it as bad as last year?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Honestly, OWNING an Xbox360.

How fucking stupid do you have to be?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey guys, watch, Nomura comes out, shows Versus XIII and gives a July 15th 2012 release date, and then strolls off the stage as the crowd roars.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> It's not a matter of innovation, it's a matter of having stuff that doesn't bore you to tears.



Well yeah that's why they win. But it's not innovation. I do find it hilarious how you will see rabid nintendo fanboys claim that nintendo is the only innovator left and tell everyone 'go enjoy your Halo and COD ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) i'm going to play something original. Like Mario or Zelda."


Anyways if we get any Luigi's mansion two info nintendo wins. 

Sony's only chance of maybe beating nintendo is announcing Kingdom Hearts 3 and The last of us blowing everyone away.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Well yeah that's why they win. But it's not innovation. I do find it hilarious how you will see rabid nintendo fanboys claim that nintendo is the only innovator left and tell everyone 'go enjoy your Halo and COD ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) i'm going to play something original. Like Mario or Zelda."
> 
> 
> Anyways if we get any Luigi's mansion two info nintendo wins.
> ...


Sony only have to announce David Cage's next Heavy Rain game and deliver a fatality to rest of E3.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Hey guys, watch, Nomura comes out, shows Versus XIII and


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

What's surprising is EA is showing off like eight or nine things in an hour, but Ubisoft only has two for almost two hours.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Honestly, OWNING an Xbox360.
> 
> How fucking stupid do you have to be?



PC gaming is the way to go.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Honestly, OWNING an Xbox360.
> 
> How fucking stupid do you have to be?


Not as much as actually owning a wii.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

No one wins at E3. They're only varying levels of shit.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Hey guys, watch, Nomura comes out, shows Versus XIII and gives a July 15th 2012 release date, and then strolls off the stage as the crowd roars.



And show a trailer with the same PS2 graphics that we got with DNF and people go, "Wait, that's a new game?"

And no one buys it.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> What's surprising is EA is showing off like eight or nine things in an hour, but Ubisoft only has two for almost two hours.



Ubisoft will only show two things?  

That's going to be one hell of a bore-fest.


----------



## αce (Jun 4, 2012)

> Honestly, OWNING an Xbox360.
> 
> How fucking stupid do you have to be?



I'd feel more stupid if I had a Wii.
Good thing I PC game as well.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Not as much as actually owning a wii.



Or worse - a PS3.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I'd feel more stupid if I had a Wii.
> Good thing I PC game as well.


Good thing I have all three.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

If you own any kind of videogame related contraption you are clearly mentally retarded in teh head.

Fact.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

I still can't get over how seriously butthurt Peter Molyneux was.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Ubisoft will only show two things?
> 
> That's going to be one hell of a bore-fest.



Well, the only things they've announced to have with them are ACIII and FarCry 3.

They could have a lot of NEW shit.

It'd be asking too much for a new PoP.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Well yeah that's why they win. But it's not innovation. I do find it hilarious how you will see rabid nintendo fanboys claim that nintendo is the only innovator left and tell everyone 'go enjoy your Halo and COD ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) i'm going to play something original. Like Mario or Zelda."
> 
> 
> Anyways if we get any Luigi's mansion two info nintendo wins.
> ...



Nintendo only has "innovation" with the shit they constantly try that somehow ends up being popular, like putting a tablet in your controller.

I love Nintendo to pieces, but I'm not going to sit here and say that Nintendo is the only one with originality or some shit like that, because that's objectively wrong.  Though I am glad they have been doing "new" things, such as Pokemon Rumble Blast, Kid Icarus: Uprising, Luigi's Mansion 2 and Pikmin 3. All of which most people didn't think would ever get a sequel and didn't get a sequel for a very long time. Hell, even Super Mario 3D Land was a bit of something new, combining aspects from 2D and 3D Mario games into one game. I'm also still excited to know what "new" things Miyamoto has been working on.

To be honest, we probably are going to get a release date for Luigi's Mansion 2 as well as more footage, considering that it was shown at last year's E3.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> I still can't get over how seriously butthurt Peter Molyneux was.


The guy was clearly bitter about something.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh look, Exo thinking that M$ and Sony stand a chanc against Nintendo this year.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

There is a rumor about a new PoP Krory.. 2 days ago hit the internet.. We have to wait and see.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Well, the only things they've announced to have with them are ACIII and FarCry 3.
> 
> They could have a lot of NEW shit.
> 
> It'd be asking too much for a new PoP.



Ah.  Hopefully we will have a new exciting IP.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Spike's Kate.... SHE is definitely a gamer girl. Why would anyone deny it? Look at the glasses!


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 4, 2012)

Microsoft confirmed for nearly killing me to boredom and nearly killing E3 in general.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 4, 2012)

happy about halo glad i pre ordered last month even before seeing this guy said it would come out in november


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Utopia Realm said:


> Oh look, Exo thinking that M$ and Sony stand a chanc against Nintendo this year.


Because nintendo never delivers.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Tomb Raider is looking amazing so bummed that it got pushed to next year


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh yeaaaaah, Transformers.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Because nintendo never delivers.



You're trying WAAAY too hard bro


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> There is a rumor about a new PoP Krory.. 2 days ago hit the internet.. We have to wait and see.



Yeah, saw the rumors and the pictures. Looked like shit from what was shown. If it is a new PoP, then they need to step that shit up because a Kratos-looking asshole with a crossbow is not PoP.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Honestly, OWNING an Xbox360.
> 
> How fucking stupid do you have to be?



why but it is cool to own a ps3, 360 and 

so what time does nintendo have there conference and others


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

God Movement said:


> You're trying WAAAY too hard bro


Not as much as these nintendo fanboys in here, bro.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Tomb Raider is looking amazing so bummed that it got pushed to next year



It's only a few weeks before my birthday so I know what my gift is. 

Unless LoS2 is around then as well.

Or Dead Space 3...


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Not as much as these nintenfags, bro.



>MFW Exo is the only one going out of his way to troll.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Not as much as these nintendo fanboys in here, bro.



I own all three: PS3, Wii, 360. Too bad too sad.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

LOL, troll because I speak the truth.

Truth is like a bittersweet pill. You all should take it once in a while.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 4, 2012)

Nintendo will win this years e3 again, that's a 3 year winning streak...


I'm not angry at Microsoft just disappointed


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Get those image editors ready.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Utopia Realm said:


> I own all three: PS3, Wii, 360. Too bad too sad.


Doesn't change the fact that nintendo conferences never delivered.

Apparently, people are so adamant about defending god-awful nin. conference.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah guys let's play bingo.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Get those image editors ready.



I would weep with joy if TWEWY 2 gets announced.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Doesn't change the fact that nintendo conferences never delivered.
> 
> Apparently, people are so adamant about defending god-awful nin. conference.



what the fuck are you smoking Nintendo is the only of the three that delivers at E3

with the shitty level of trolling you're showing you'd be better off posting on gamefaqs


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

To be perfectly honest. All you need is a good PC and a PS3.

Play exclusives on PS3.
Emulate Wii games.
360 has no games.

Owning all 3 consoles is just a waste of money.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Just saw the Halo 4 trailer. Looks decent.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Utopia Realm said:


> I own all three: PS3, Wii, 360. Too bad too sad.



thats one scary Alakazam man


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> I would weep with joy if TWEWY 2 gets announced.



iirc, Nomura has been heavily hinting at TWEWY 2.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

I really want Sony to do good..


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> what the fuck are you smoking Nintendo is the only of the three that delivers at E3


Which show have you been watching, kid? 

Exactly how did they deliver? Announcing same shit as mario is consider delivering it?

With that kind of logic is that?

Seriously, shame on you people.

Stop bitching about trolling because I hate nintendo conferences. Butthurt kid.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

So...

Peter Molyneux got me thinking.

How many of you people want to see new IPs?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I really want Sony to do good..



They have the Vita - how could they lose?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I really want Sony to do good..


They'll have to actually try to be worse than MS so I wouldn't worry.



Krory said:


> They have the Vita - how could they lose?


Isn't that thing already dead?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> So...
> 
> Peter Molyneux got me thinking.
> 
> How many of you people want to see new IPs?


 Me...


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I really want Sony to do good..



Don't we all. It won't though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> I would weep with joy if TWEWY 2 gets announced.


Wonder what they would do with it.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

You are forgetting that people fucking love Zelda and Mario. Doesn't matter to casuals if Nintendo keeps rehashing them. As long as they get that new version of guy with boots jumping on things and guy with green clothes that fights bosses that take only 3 hits to kill.

Technically, they do deliver.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Maybe they'll actually show something worthwhile for the Vita.

By the way, when is Ubisoft's conference?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I really want Sony to do good..


Oh they will.

Worry about nintendo instead.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> So...
> 
> Peter Molyneux got me thinking.
> 
> How many of you people want to see new IPs?



I want good new IPs.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Exo getting his hopes up, smh.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Oh they will.
> 
> Worry about nintendo instead.


 no thanks, I don't have to be worry about them. btw thanks for the bait..


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Me...



Even though this is basically the last year for this generation of consoles?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

God damn, why is everything in Black Ops 2 so brown.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> By the way, when is Ubisoft's conference?



4PM                    .


> God damn, why is everything in Black Ops 2 so brown.


Because it's realistic.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> no thanks, I don't have to be worry about them. btw thanks for the bait..


But you should. They always crash and burn like how MS usually does in conference.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> You are forgetting that people fucking love Zelda and Mario. Doesn't matter to casuals if Nintendo keeps rehashing them. As long as they get that new version of guy with boots jumping on things and guy with green clothes that fights bosses that take only 3 hits to kill.
> 
> Technically, they do deliver.



They do freshen things up with those though.
Especially mario, but Mario has done it all now.
So what do they do now...
SE x mario game do it again


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Even though this is basically the last year for this generation of consoles?


 yes, I don't mind. Also any project can be move to next Gen if they have to do that..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Screw this, I don't wanna see more Black Ops 2, I'm gonna play more Fallout 3 until 4 PM.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

How long till shit starts

I want a countdown, not American fucking hours.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Especially mario, but Mario has done it all now.
> So what do they do now...


Super Mario Universe~


I'd buy it.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> iirc, Nomura has been heavily hinting at TWEWY 2.



Which is why i'm cautiously optimistic it might happen. 

I would flip.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel Sony will do the best don't worry.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

They already made that. It's called Galaxy. And it's not very good.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Oh they will.
> 
> Worry about nintendo instead.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ExoSkel Sony will do the best don't worry.


They always do.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Come at me.

Reggie got nothing on both MS and Sony.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> 4PM       .



According to the schedule I'm looking at right now EA is airing at 4PM and Ubisoft is at 6PM (EST)....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Btw who decided the order of conferences? I am fucking tired of the same order...


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> They always do.



which is why it's so hilarious when they fall flat on their face


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

KLoWn said:


> Super Mario Universe~
> 
> 
> I'd buy it.



Hmm you do have something there.
If your character had done everything why not just make it all one big game?
It would probably top the charts of most sold game of all time.
Who needs sports,rpg,etc. games when you got super mario universe


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> yes, I don't mind. Also any project can be move to next Gen if they have to do that..



So, you mean Peter Molyneux is a fucking moron?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> which is why it's so hilarious when they fall flat on their face


Like what nintendo does every year? Yeah I know, right?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 4, 2012)

Nintendo always needing to save E3 from itself


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> They already made that. It's called Galaxy. And *it's not very good*.


You must be thinking of the wrong game


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

SOMEONE LINK ME A STREAM


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> How long till shit starts
> 
> I want a countdown, not American fucking hours.



Then maybe you should learn to do math.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Then maybe you should learn to do math.



Don't feel like it


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

People always want new ips or claim to want them at least. But guess why developers don't make them? Because most of them fail spectacularly and a failed triple a title can roll a company. Just look at Amalur which didn't even do half bad. People rarely support new ip's which is why companies go for the safe bets.

Speaking of this though:

EA can do one thing at their conference to make me happy.

Mirror's Edge 2 make it happen.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> SOMEONE LINK ME A STREAM


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

"Will black ops 2 raise the bar for fps games?"


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Mirror's Edge 2 make it happen.



They won't have time with all of their SUPER AWESOME SPORTS GAMES.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

So is Ubisoft at 4 PM EST or 6 PM EST?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Like what nintendo does every year? Yeah I know, right?



those bitter tears


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh Mr. Caffeine.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> So, you mean Peter Molyneux is a fucking moron?


 yes he is.. is not like the first time that this happened. who remember the new ips getting move from N64 To Gamecube or PS1 to PS2? I guess he lacks of memories.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> They won't have time with all of their SUPER AWESOME SPORTS GAMES.



NBA 2K is the only sports game worth caring about.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

People sure are wising up.  Now all they have to do is stop buying the games.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> those bitter tears


Exactly, those bitter nintendo tears.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Here ya go....



			
				 da schedule said:
			
		

> Microsoft Press Conference
> 
> Time: 9:30 AM PST / 12:30 PM EST / 5:30 PM UK
> Place: Microsoft E3 Site, Xbox Live
> ...



Had to make Nintendo fancy-like.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

I like Peter. The guy fucking loves video games. And he really does want you to do EVERYTHING, but he just doesn't understand the word "limitations".

Poor guy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

KLoWn said:


> You must think of the wrong game



A mario universe game would be to big to do a project on though.
Game would be huge.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I like Peter. The guy fucking loves video games. And he really does want you to do EVERYTHING, but he just doesn't understand the word "limitations".
> 
> Poor guy.



He is pretty wise. He's right that new IPs are not worth an attempt and that the only future is in mobile and social gaming.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

He's lost his path.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 4, 2012)

That was the worst panel I have ever seen. Wasn't even bad enough to laugh at just straight boring from top to bottom.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> People sure are wising up.  Now all they have to do is stop buying the games.



I'm pretty sure CoD players don't follow E3


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Exoskel raising that sony % by 10 all by himself.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

yay new Borderlands stuff


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm sad we didn't get to see any of bungie's new game.



Krory said:


> He is pretty wise. He's right that new IPs are not worth an attempt and that the only future is in mobile and social gaming.



Fuck mobile and social gaming.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Man the internet really hated it the MS conference...


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm disappointed with what they're showing with Borderlands 2.

Doesn't show anything really new or interesting.

Maybe later.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

Borderlands 2 looks good.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Never got into Borderlands.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

"Dye-ah-blow"


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

i'm just happy to see a colourful shooter after two hours of Brown Ops 2


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 4, 2012)

Brown ops. :rofl


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> i'm just happy to see a colourful shooter after two hours of Brown Ops 2



We went from brown to gray.

Glorious.

Bordergrays 2.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

At least... gray doesn't look like shit?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Gray = Stale shit that has been sitting there for a while.

...ironically like Duke Nukem Forever, right Randy?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Lol. Peter Molyneux autographed consoles.

I would actually pay to NOT have him autograph it.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Lol. Peter Molyneux autographed consoles.
> 
> I would actually pay to NOT have him autograph it.



      .


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

i forgot where i was posting for a second


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Starwars 1313


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh screw you screw you faking me out like that.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

mantlers.......what the fuck


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> mantlers.......what the fuck



mantlers what you watching man?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't think Peter Molyneux even remembers where he is.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

"I DON'T UNDERSTAND, I AM CONFUSED, WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO BE USING TO CONTROL THIS GAME."

He's confused by Kinect.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Sooo guys.... 

*what would you need to see from Sony's conference in order for it to not suck?*


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

I love how Peter Molyneux gets cut off by Geoff every time he tries to finish a sentence.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Molyneux is silly.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Sooo guys....
> 
> *what would you need to see from Sony's conference in order for it to not suck?*



PS4 **


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> mantlers what you watching man?



it's a commercial on Spike  

YES YES YES YES


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> I love how Peter Molyneux get cuts off by Geoff every time he tries to finish a sentence.



I assume because Geoff probably realized Peter has no idea what he's talking about.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Sooo guys....
> 
> *what would you need to see from Sony's conference in order for it to not suck?*


Last of Us gameplay and the next Heavy Rain.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh wait.

I forgot, the South Park RPG is made by Obsidian.

GLITCHES GALORE.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Sooo guys....
> 
> *what would you need to see from Sony's conference in order for it to not suck?*


 to be honest, I don't even know...but one thing for sure they have to focus on Vita.. the conference better be 80% Vita 20% PS3 for their own sake..


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Sooo guys....
> 
> *what would you need to see from Sony's conference in order for it to not suck?*


All they need to do is show some interesting games, and nothing else.
And no Vita games, I so do not care about that shit.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

At least they admitted nothing about South Park is interesting or "fresh."


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

"YOU PLAY HALO AND CALL OF DUTY? WOW, YOU ARE A TRUE GAMER! SO HARDCORE!"


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory beat me to it


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

KLoWn said:


> All they need to do is show some interesting games, and nothing else.
> And no Vita games, I so do not care about that shit.



Eh, I'm not into handhelds really but they actually NEED to show Vita games this conference. That little bastard's failure is costing them a lot of money.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Oh wait.
> 
> I forgot, the South Park RPG is made by Obsidian.
> 
> GLITCHES GALORE.



Those aught to be interesting to see.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> "YOU PLAY HALO AND CALL OF DUTY? WOW, YOU ARE A TRUE GAMER! SO HARDCORE!"



Hardcore gaming sure has come a long way.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Being in a south park game, I hope at least they lampshade the glitches.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Those aught to be interesting to see.



Sorry, you used the wrong attack against this enemy.

You have to start the game over.

Oh, you started a new game? TIME TO FALL THROUGH THE FABRICS OF SPACE AND TIME.

Your game is now corrupt and you can never play again.

PLEASE BUY OUR NEXT GAME!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Oh wait.
> 
> I forgot, the South Park RPG is made by Obsidian.
> 
> GLITCHES GALORE.



Sometimes we have to sacrifice something for RPGs with actual quality.

Obsidian makes the best modern RPGs of today while having the worst QA of the industry. It's just how it goes.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Eh, I'm not into handhelds really but they actually NEED to show Vita games this conference. That little bastard's failure is costing them a lot of money.


Oh I'm fully aware that they REALLY need to show some new games for the Vita if they want it to actually live past this year, it's just that I couldn't care less about it 

I'd rather they spend their time showing us some awesome new PS3 games.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Aliens: Colonial Marines actually looks pretty cool.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

It better be good. The last Alien related game was below mediocre.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sometimes we have to sacrifice something for RPGs with actual quality.
> 
> Obsidian makes the best modern RPGs of today while having the worst QA of the industry. It's just how it goes.



Is this mother fucker serious?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

i don't know why it exists but yeah it looks pretty cool


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 4, 2012)

For those of you watching it on TV, are you watching it on Spike or G4?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Stream master race.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

what the fuck i thought they were talking about Splinter Cell


----------



## Kensei (Jun 4, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sometimes we have to sacrifice something for RPGs with actual quality.
> 
> Obsidian makes the best modern RPGs of today* while having the worst QA of the industry. It's just how it goes*.



No, that would be Bethesda.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> For those of you watching it on TV, are you watching it on Spike or G4?



G4 just started airing E3 stuff so I'll be watching the rest of the day's conferences with them.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Quantic Dream's Beyond, bitches.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Kensei said:


> No, that would be Bethesda.



No, Bethesda simply has none. They make no effort.

Obsidian actually goes out of their way to make it worse and add MORE glitches.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

I was really hoping for a new Alan Wake, but alas...


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Obsidian actually goes out of their way to make it worse and add MORE glitches.


And they blame the publisher for pushing the due date of making the game.

They blamed Sega for Alpha Protocol, and blamed Bethesda for New Vegas.

Excuses, excuses, excuses.


----------



## Kensei (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> No, Bethesda simply has none. They make no effort.
> 
> Obsidian actually goes out of their way to make it worse and add MORE glitches.



That's only cause they typically inherited others' shitty engines.

The one game they made on their own engine had few bugs (DS3).

I've never had a bethesda game just boot up on PC. Typically, I must suffer at least one crash before I can actually play.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

X-com looked decent.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> X-com looked decent.



Agreed. Gonna have to research the game a bit more.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

"Bows are sexy right now."


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

EA is up in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

It seems the reticule for Tomb Raider shows what is a kill-shot.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Tomb Raider looks fucking awesome.

Must get.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> I was really hoping for a new Alan Wake, but alas...



That would actually improve the conference. You think Microsoft want people to actually like E3?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

An analyst just said that he saw West and Zampella from Respawn.

It would be GREAT to see them on-stage with EA.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]l8HiuOWMTp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

LOL PACHTER


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

WILL WE SEE DEAD SPACE 3?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> An analyst just said that he saw West and Zampella from Respawn.
> 
> It would be GREAT to see them on-stage with EA.



Heh, it could be good I suppose or at least amusing.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> WILL WE SEE DEAD SPACE 3?



That's like asking if we would see Kinect at M$'s conference.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Heh, it could be good I suppose or at least amusing.



I want their game announcement.

And according to GT, Top 3 trending games for E3 seem to be, in order, Black Ops 2, Dead Space 3, and Tomb Raider.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Dead Space is all i want


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

"What was EA's best game last year"
"Battlefield 3"


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "What was EA's best game last year"
> "Battlefield 3"


Dead Space 2


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> I want their game announcement.



At best we might get a small cgi teaser.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Dead Space 2



It's not even on the list try again 


Eternal Goob said:


> At best we might get a small cgi teaser.



That barely tells you anything about the game and the story.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Why is Mass Effect 3 on last year's list?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Why is Mass Effect 3 on last year's list?



Because it's so last year  (ME2?)


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That barely tells you anything about the game and the story.



Well, it will do wonders for hype.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

"Dead Space is a horror game"


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't like racing games, but the FORZA thing sounds interesting.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 4, 2012)

More military shooters.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Time to see what EA has in store for us.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

four things = lots of big things for EA


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Only thing of worth they have is Dead Space 3.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

TORtanic.

HAHAHA


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

>Simcity Social

Don't like the sound of that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Fix your mic bro


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Short but sweet trailer.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

10 developers
10 games

They already won. E3 is over. Please. Before Sony and Nintendo ruin it.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

DS3 looks decent.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Still haven't seen it because I'm behind. >:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

New locations like space....


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

cant see shit: the game


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

What's the point of watching a fucking feed if they can't keep it going for five minutes?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

I hate this POV.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Working fine for me. Must be a problem on your end.

Also, it's just a reskinned Gears of War.

Wow, it's fucking nothing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

fuck this planet


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Gears of War IN SPACEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

seems like Dead Space got the Resident Evil Treatment


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

Needs more Usher


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

We have new location's like space.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Being eaten alive.


----------



## valerian (Jun 4, 2012)

Gears in Space 3.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

WAR OF SPACE PLANETS 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

i take that back


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 4, 2012)

Dead Space  is now Gears of War.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

wow been awhile since someone has been eaten in a game.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

I kinda see Lost Planet and Gears of War in there.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Never got into the Dead Space series so don't know how radical/disappointing these changes are....


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

FOOOOOOOOOOOOOTBALL


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

damn some drama goign on with the football.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Sports games


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Meh. Typical.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Ray Lewis talking crazy lol.


----------



## valerian (Jun 4, 2012)

Someone tell me when the sports stuff is over.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Never got into the Dead Space series so don't know how radical/disappointing these changes are....



Gameplay was, there's virtually none from DS2. Same with the level of action.

People just like being whiny little bitches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

so before seeing Dead Space 3, what did i miss?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Run-time physics!


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

game looks cool don't see what the big deal is


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

To bad it's the same old same old.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Mirrors Edge 2 or fuck off.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

It's EA of course there are going to be fucking sport games.


----------



## Mael (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm sure some people won't be liking this co-op "drop in, drop out."


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Mirrors Edge 2 or fuck off.



I hope so    .


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

i won't be playing co-op so it has zero effect on me


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

The Co-op stuff seems the most out of place. 

Isn't dead space supposed to be claustrophobic horror? Having dumb ass friends kind of ruins that.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Mirror's Edge 2 was cancelled.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Yay, another celebrity who probably knows nothing about games.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> The Co-op stuff seems the most out of place.
> 
> Isn't dead space supposed to be claustrophobic horror? Having dumb ass friends kind of ruins that.



Dead Space was never "claustrophobic" so not really.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

IT'S MADDEN IN REAL LIFE!


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> The Co-op stuff seems the most out of place.
> 
> Isn't dead space supposed to be claustrophobic horror? Having dumb ass friends kind of ruins that.



it's completely optional though


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Bite off AMHM


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Handegg 13 is an RPG.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh did you just call NFL an rpg all my hate EA.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

I understand why sports games are covered because, no matter how we feel about them, they sell a crap ton.

I don't know why sports are covered SO much though... how much money did it cost E3 to get Lewis to appear there and for what? No one terribly interested in E3 really cares. A total waste.


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 4, 2012)

Madden '13: YOU CAN BE* JOHN MADDEN!!!!*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

fake twitter feeds


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Mirror's Edge 2 was cancelled.



Shut your whore mouth .



Krory said:


> Dead Space was never "claustrophobic" so not really.



Never really played it but it seemed like that.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

Damn handeggs


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I understand why sports games are covered because, no matter how we feel about them, they sell a crap ton.
> 
> I don't know why sports are covered SO much though... how much money did it cost E3 to get Lewis so appear there and for what? No one terribly interested in E3 really cares. A total waste.



They probably spent a small, small fraction of what they earn on ONE of those sports games.


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 4, 2012)

I couldn't see that lewis dude at all


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Simcity time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

The feedback is red dead. deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Never really played it but it seemed like that.



You remind me of the guy on this forum that gave Prototype 2 a 9/10 because he watched a few videos of it.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Eww facebook games.

No one cares.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Simcity Social will probably do well.


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

Haven't played Sims in years.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Facebook Simcity.

Just kill me now.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

sim city king of the builders smh


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> You remind me of the guy on this forum that gave Prototype 2 a 9/10 because he watched a few videos of it.



I played dead space for 2 hours . 

Then had to send it back to gamefly .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

dat new sim city.. all my money


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

This is like watching a Rape happening.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Why can't Sim City more like Tropico? Able to nuke your own cities?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Sim City looks good, the real sim city.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

>dynamic
>social
>core
>Feel
>realistic
>deep
>rich
>fun

ALL THESE FUCKING BUZZWORDS. STOP IT!


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> This is like watching a Rape happening.



I didn't know you were enjoying this conference that much.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh shit was that godzilla ?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

I won't be getting this due to Origins.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

WHOA WHAT THE FUCK

Fucking red Godzilla


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

West is there.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Oh shit was that godzilla ?



Never played a Simcity game before? Not exactly new.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Battlefield 3 ?

We want games that didn't come out months ago.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> West is there.



We already knew that. Both him and Zampella.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Never played a Simcity game before? Not exactly new.



All I remember were natural disasters and ufos. It's been a while.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

dat wub wub


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

LOL no one clapped.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

>Battlefield 3 Premium

Boring crap.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> >dynamic
> >social
> >core
> >Feel
> ...



No no no, you don't get it. You have to* move *the brand.

Feel the paradigm shift beneath your feet to get a real sense of the scope and scale of all the immersion that goes into these epic offerings. Stupid.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

I've noticed that every word in the English language is now considered a "buzzword" by kids these days.


----------



## Bobby Emerald (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> 10 developers
> 10 games
> 
> They already won. E3 is over. Please. Before Sony and Nintendo ruin it.



lolwat? Microsoft's done a horrible job as is xD
...Dead Space 3 looks great, but I don't give a damn about anything Sims related.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

No one cares about battlefield 3 ea.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

So, how's everyone enjoying the EA conference so far?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

Battlefield 3.5 eh?

Why I spend money on the first one...


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

TOR stuff now. :/


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

EA talking about 10 games, half of which came out months ago.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> So, how's everyone enjoying the EA conference so far?



Dead Space 3 looked okay.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

TORtanic damage control incoming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> EA talking about 10 games, half of which came out months ago.



This


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

NF MATH:

2=5


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

That guy sure was sweaty.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Old Republic free-play saw that from a mile away


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> NF MATH:
> 
> 2=5



its just rounding up


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 4, 2012)

I remember having such high hopes for that, failed miserably.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

I have yet to play Dead Space 1 and 2, so DS 3 doesn't interest me right now.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

MOH time.  Should be pretty boring.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Khris said:


> its just rounding up



So don't you mean 10?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

YES YES. MEDAL OF HONER: BATTLEFIELD FRONTLINES!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

How cute, EA is still pushing Medal of Honor.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Impressive character models in MoH, I must admit.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

MoH hasn't been good since Frontline


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> How cute, EA is still pushing Medal of Honor.



Don't you mean Medal of Duty?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Man look at all that sweet gray and brown.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Somalia is a cool locale though I have to admit.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Everyone just overlooked HK-51.

You heathens.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Impressive character models in MoH, I must admit.



Frostbite 2 is a wonderful engine.


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice physics on that explosion there.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Everyone just overlooked HK-51.
> 
> You heathens.



nobody cares about Old Republic


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

fuck this level design


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

Stop playing shitty games Patty

in b4 Onimusha 4 announcement


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Stop playing shitty games Patty
> 
> in b4 Onimusha 5 announcement



Nice edit.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

IKR        .


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Not seeing that much bloom. They're kind of getting better.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

I would fucking love another Onimusha game.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

As far as military shooters go that doesn't look too bad... MUCH better than Black Ops 2.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I would fucking love another Onimusha game.



After the last abortion of a game and the social, I wouldn't.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Ho boy, more social games.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> As far as military shooters go that doesn't look too bad... MUCH better than Black Ops 2.



i agree it looks pretty decent


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

this counts as a "game" btw


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2012)

Kenny stop making me hope only to be crashed. 

A new Onimusha would be amazing. I still haven't given up


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

It's just you and me, friend


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Vault said:


> Kenny stop making me hope only to be crashed.
> 
> A new Onimusha would be amazing. I still haven't given up



You already got the social game - just be glad that's all they're doing to ruin an already half-assed series.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

inb4 Ninja Theory should do an Onimusha reboot


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

i sweat if i hear the word "connect" again


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> inb4 Ninja Theory should do an Onimusha reboot



No. Nooooooooo! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I DON'T WANT THEM TO TURN IT INTO DmC.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Social games .


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

I want a proper sequel to 3. DoD DOESN'T FUCKING COUNT. Thank fuck Krory has a little sense. Only part in DoD worth looking at is the Oni transformation scene.

anyway

AGUEROOOOO


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> inb4 Ninja Theory should do an Onimusha reboot



That would be amazing. It would be nice for Capcom to have them fix TWO of their series.


----------



## Sotei (Jun 4, 2012)

I love Battlefield but fuck Premium, I have plenty of games, I'm in no rush to get some maps 2 weeks early.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

People liked DoD?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

football club sounds like a fun game.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Messi


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Social is the new buzzword.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Onimusha and DMC have two things in common.

Four games in the series, and only one was halfway decent.


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2012)

Messi is 97 in Fifa? Old ryoma.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2012)

I thought MOH looked okay for a military shooter. Much better than black ops 2.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

I take what I said back

Krory still doesn't know shit


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Wait, why are they talking about football but showing soccer shit?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

"lets pretend to be good at kicking a ball the game"


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Fun fact: It was a Brit that came up with the term "soccer."


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Americans don't care about soccer EA.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> I take what I said back
> 
> Krory still doesn't know shit



You JUST realized that? Krory has the worst taste in video games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey speaking of worst taste of games where is esua?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony needs to show up right now or I'll die of boredom soon...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 4, 2012)

I FINALLY HAVE INTERNET AGAIN

What did I miss?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Hey speaking of worst taste of games where is esua?



Complaining somewhere that FFXIII-3 isn't at E3.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

So many sports games.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

UFC FIGHTAN GAEM.

I don't know what to say anymore.


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory troll harder


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Utopia Realm said:


> Sony needs to show up right now or I'll die of boredom soon...



Yeah, I agree.

We need some more hilariously bad conferencin'.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I FINALLY HAVE INTERNET AGAIN
> 
> What did I miss?



Nothing worthwhile.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> You JUST realized that? Krory has the worst taste in video games.


Nah, hence the 'still'.

Just thought I'd give him another chance


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> So many sports games.



Well it IS EA.... 

y'know, "its in the game"?


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

Lol fuckin Daffy Duck up on stage


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

I AM DANA WHITE LOOK AT ME YELL AND SHIT...... GAMES!


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Vault said:


> Krory troll harder



Not a troll if it's true.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Americans don't care about soccer EA.



Fifa 12 was the highest grossing sports game ever, they don't care


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Well it IS EA....
> 
> y'know, "its in the game"?



I know, I wish they would just break it up. Too many at once.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Fifa 12 was the highest grossing sports game ever, they don't care



Internationally. 

Hence I put the qualifier americans .


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> I know, I wish they would just break it up. Too many at once.



It's hard to break it up when it's all they have.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Nah, hence the 'still'.
> 
> Just thought I'd give him another chance



I missed that. Sorry.



Krory said:


> Not a troll if it's true.



But it isn't true.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Nothing worthwhile.



I figured.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 4, 2012)

I was hoping for further information on Overstrike, because that looked enjoyable and seemed to have a good sense of humor, which I've come to expect from Insomniac.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

dude you're trying to SELL the game.. why are you so fucking bored?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's hard to break it up when it's all they have.



Mirrors Edge 2..... .

Need for Speed: The Franchise Zombie Edition


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Khris said:


> dude you're trying to SELL the game.. why are you so fucking bored?



The game is just that boring.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 4, 2012)

Need for Speed......god how this takes me back


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, I agree.
> 
> We need some more hilariously bad conferencin'.



bad>boring>really bad>bad AND boring


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

So EA had even less than Microsoft.

Not surprising.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Why has racing games become so violent? 

Those guys you're forcing into awful crashes.... they have families.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Why are you guys looking forward to sony's 90 minutes of charts and stats?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

At least Ubisoft will be better.

Oh wait, they only have one good game, too...


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> bad>boring>really bad>bad AND boring



Really bad > bad > boring > Microsoft


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

That poor cop car.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Why are you guys looking forward to sony's 90 minutes of charts and stats?



Isn't that Nintendo's Fort??


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Need For Speed: These Cars are Made of Admantium Edition


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

'l give car games this they have more diversity than sport games nowadays.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Really bad > bad > boring > Microsoft



Your math makes no sense unless you're implying Microsoft was good.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Need for Speed: Destroy Fucking Everything Edition


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

God save the queen?! WTF?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Crysis 3


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

JUBILEE WAS DAYS AGO YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Isn't that Nintendo's Fort??



Nah nintendo's is a bunch of talk about how waggle and tablets will bring us all closer together followed by 3 main nintendo games and a surprise announcement aka nintendo bringing back a 10 year old series which causes fanboys to cream themselves.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

looks intense....


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

These graphics are pretty. Crytek gonna crytek.


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> God save the queen?! WTF?



It's jubilee week.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Crysis 3, huh?

Day one pirate.

I'll make Crytek cry some more.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Nah nintendo's is a bunch of talk about how waggle and tablets will bring us all closer together followed by 3 main nintendo games and a surprise announcement aka nintendo bringing back a 10 year old series which causes fanboys to cream themselves.



 At least someone creams themselves at e3


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

who are you supposed to be playing as? sounds like Prophet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

my eyes fucking hurt


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Crysis 3, huh?
> 
> Day one pirate.
> 
> I'll make Crytek cry some more.



I'll assist you by pirating the game.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Nah nintendo's is a bunch of talk about how waggle and tablets will bring us all closer together followed by 3 main nintendo games and a surprise announcement aka nintendo bringing back a 10 year old series which causes fanboys to cream themselves.



With people posting reggie pics about "getting my body ready" and other homo-erotic dialect and humor while getting upset at the lack of video games with Reggie and 1 other talking about Wii and Wii U boring monologue.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

this games looks to be one of those games that is worth the 60 bucks


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> These graphics are pretty. Crytek gonna crytek.



I can't tell, but I'll take your word for it.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Look at all that grey. I'm drowning in it.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Got a big response from the crowd with that one...


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, this was a pretty boring conference.  Time to take a nap until Ubisoft's conference.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

No Mirror's Edge 2 .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

cya in a hour..


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

well that was better than Microsoft at least


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

EVERYBODY (everybody)
COME TAKE MA' HAND...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Got a big response from the crowd with that one...


I would call that a small response.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

It'll be hilarious when Ubisoft brings out Mr. Caffeine and he ruins E3 again.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 4, 2012)

EA was a borefest, still better than microsoft. That conference is a legend already.
Konami level.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I would call that a small response.



It was bigger than just about anything else EA showed...

-------- 

Oh hi Sessler.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Nothing tops 2010 konami conference. That shit is legend of its own. Konami surpassed 2006 sony conference.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> It'll be hilarious when Ubisoft brings out Mr. Caffeine and he ruins E3 again.



At this point he can only save todays.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> It'll be hilarious when Ubisoft brings out Mr. Caffeine and he ruins E3 again.



Gonna be the highlight. After Kojima of course (given he shows)

miss translator-san though


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh the one time they show the poll


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

man that host is a twat


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

wth sess you bald


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Lololol.

It's cute when Peter Molyneux pretends to know what he's talking about.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Gabe Newell is scheduled to be at the Sony conference, and he promises that it is not about Half Life 2 Episode 3.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> wth sess you bald



He's been bald for months.

And that's funny, since Valve said numerous times that none of them are even AT E3.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 4, 2012)

This makes me cry for the future of gaming.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't like how the guy for GameTrailers pronounced Ubisoft as "You be soft."


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nintendo is doing a 3DS conference on Wednesday woop woop


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't like how the guy for GameTrailers pronounced Ubisoft as "You be soft."


I see what you did there...


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> This makes me cry for the future of gaming.



You act like you've never seen an E3 before.

E3 has long since been the DOWN point of anything gaming-related.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Aw man. Gabe could single handedly save this entire thing. He doesn't even need to announce a game, just show up.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Nothing tops 2010 konami conference. That shit is legend of its own. Konami surpassed 2006 sony conference.



Howb bad was that conference again?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Utopia Realm said:


> Howb bad was that conference again?


A fucking LEGEND.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6OCnvvkSLM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

It was so bad that it warped reality and became good.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

oswald will catch up, but he never catched up. de end


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> It was so bad that it warped reality and became good.


It was so good that I actually feel nostalgic for 2010 E3.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh, that legend. Was so bad I completely forgot about it.

EDIT: Now I remember. Fucking priceless.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Gabe Newell is scheduled to be at the Sony conference, and he promises that it is not about Half Life 2 Episode 3.



Well, there won't be an Episode 3.  There will be Hal-life 3.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Speaking of konami, how come they aren't doing any more conferences at E3?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 4, 2012)

This E3 has been shit.


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2012)

This E3 has been fucking garbage.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Gabe Newell announces HL3, and it's Co-op only.

And GOD DAMN. You guys are implying that the E3's years before this one where somehow good.

They were ALWAYS SHIT.

[sp]Except that one Konami conference[/sp]


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Gabe Newell doesn't have to announce anything. He can just show up and stand there and people will cheer regardless.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

It's like he can barely comprehend DMC.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

TAMEEM ON SPIKE! TAMEEM ON SPIKE!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, he can't. He's turned the DMC name into shit.

"HUUR DUUR LIKES PUNK MUSIC AND SMOKES CIGS. SO DARK N EDGY! RAISED IN AN ORPHANAGE RAN BY DEMONS XDDDDDDDDDD"


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, there won't be an Episode 3.  There will be Hal-life 3.



But they said they're going SMALLER, not bigger.

So Half-Life 3.0.0.1.

They'll announce 3.0.0.2 later which adds one new weapon.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Screw the nasayers, the game doesn't look THAT bad.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

fuck it i like the look of it hopefully it will be their first good game


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2012)

DMC is equivalent to Nolan's batman according to this cunt.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Screw the nasayers, the game doesn't look THAT bad.



Revengence better be mentioned at sony.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Vault said:


> DMC is equivalent to Nolan's batman according to this cunt.



Sounds right. Severely improving something vastly outdated.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Have any of the shows today been bad enough to watch?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> But they said they're going SMALLER, not bigger.
> 
> So Half-Life 3.0.0.1.
> 
> They'll announce 3.0.0.2 later which adds one new weapon.



Half-Life 3.0.0.3 will then add a new multipler game mode.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> You act like you've never seen an E3 before.
> 
> E3 has long since been the DOWN point of anything gaming-related.



I know. But this year feels so much like last year it depresses me more.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> I know. But this year feels so much like last year it depresses me more.



And the year before that.

And the year before that.

And the year before that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> But they said they're going SMALLER, not bigger.
> 
> So Half-Life 3.0.0.1.
> 
> They'll announce 3.0.0.2 later which adds one new weapon.



you're thinking to big Krory.
It's Half-Life 3.0.0.0.1
You start out with 1 bullet for every weapon even the ones with no bullets.
And then for each upgrade you have to pay 15$
3.0.0.0.2 would introduce an extra bullet and so on forth.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Ubisoft is in 30 minutes.

Should be hilarious.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh joy, Metal Gear QTE.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

That HUD for Revengeance is AWFUL.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

And I'm pretty sure they doubled the size of Raiden's ass.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Ubisoft is in 30 minutes.
> 
> Should be hilarious.



Lets go back in time to last years press conference.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Don't give a darn about Revengance.

GIMMIE MORE KOJIMA.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Kojima doesn't make games anymore, so why bother?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

fuck Kojima give me ZOE3


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

^ (use bro) you don't know shit. Kojima is a sexy mother fucker.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

MERCILESS KILL!
REVENGANCE!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Revengeance


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

He was until he became a bigwig and stopped making games.

I'd call Revengeance QTE: THE GAME but we already had many God of War games.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

So Spike is done with E3 coverage for the day, right?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

OH SHIT GEKKO'S GRAB WITH YOU WITH THEIR PENIS


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory, just go to bed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> So Spike is done with E3 coverage for the day, right?



Nope still need to do sony right?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> So Spike is done with E3 coverage for the day, right?



There's still Ubisoft and Sony.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

REVENGEANCE: SUPER QTE EDITION


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

why do all the good games come out next year smh


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

They all got pushed back.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Nope still need to do sony right?



I know but I'm talking about Spike airing it. 

Right now 1000 Ways to Die is on and the TVschedule says E3 coverage won't continue until 10PM EST.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

That means they aren't gonna cover sony conference.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Turning it into an rpg bitches I swear.
And they are acting like this crap is NEW for madden.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

No mercyrui!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Switching over to G4 now...


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

I was hoping they'd let him live. Kinda like "The One Who Lived" or some shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Working your way up to being a badass?
More like working your way out of the hospital.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

REGASIM


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

yeah the amount of tree's she hit she's bound to have some internal bleeding


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

give us Rayman Legends


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Spike stopped showing E3 coverage.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 4, 2012)

So far I only Halo4 and MG Rising, ZOE are on my watch list.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 4, 2012)

I honestly think the EA conference was more underwhelming than the Microsoft conference.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> yeah the amount of tree's she hit she's bound to have some internal bleeding



Then all of the other shit before hand.
She should be rescued and told she can never walk again right in the beginning  and then you slowly try to get her to walk again for several months.
Not that many games that get that amount of gameplay.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Spike stopped showing E3 coverage.



Not online.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Lolol. Prachter says nobody wants AC.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> I honestly think the EA conference was more underwhelming than the Microsoft conference.



I honestly think you're nuts.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Lolol. Prachter says nobody wants AC.



I agree with him for once.
Well just me actually.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Customizing Sam Fisher's suit?

YES. PLZ.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Sony Conference Begins
Smoke fills the theatre
A balloon falls to the ground
It bounces off the ground for a minute
The balloon sprouts arms and legs
It Stands up
It's Gaben
He announces that HL3 is delayed forever
He ate the Source Code
Was apparently worth the weight


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Lolol. Prachter says nobody wants AC.


He meant PoP.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

i dunno about that this is the only AC i've wanted


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I honestly think you're nuts.



Microsoft's conference at least had Halo 4, Tomb Raider, Resident Evil 6...

All EA had was DS3.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Microsoft's conference at least had Halo 4, Tomb Raider, Resident Evil 6...
> 
> All EA had was DS3.


MS also had Splinter Cell.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> i dunno about that this is the only AC i've wanted



I got that feel as well, but if it ends up being about the same gameplaywise or just a shooter...


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

yeah Splinter Cell is definitely on my watch list


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> Microsoft's conference at least had Halo 4, Tomb Raider, Resident Evil 6...
> 
> All EA had was DS3.



Tomb Raider hardly counts and RE6 is not a positive. 

And you have to take into account the fact that EA actually presented video games at their video game conference while MS, through a slew of obnoxious spokesmen, tried to sell you their derivative shovelware.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

AssCreed Murrka Edition


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

I want to customize my Sam Fisher in Splinter Cell. That sound epic.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Tomb Raider hardly counts and RE6 is not a positive.
> 
> And you have to take into account the fact that EA actually presented video games at their video game conference while MS, through a slew of obnoxious spokesmen, tried to sell you their derivative shovelware.



But they are all sports and social games. And games that are already out.

How is that NOT shovelware? You count games that are already released?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> But they are all sports and social games. And games that are already out.
> 
> How is that NOT shovelware? You count games that are already released?



No, I don't consider Sports games shovelware because they aren't. 

Also, Usher.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

This new Splinter Cell is an abomination. A slight against humanity. It should burned and forgotten the moment it is released. The mere fact that it was made and will eventually enter into peoples' homes is proof that there is no god and that we will all die alone and then go back to nothingness, from whence we came. If you have but an ounce of goodness in your hearts, you will go beyond pirating and plan elaborate heists of the delivery vehicles carrying this sin against nature so that is never sees the light of day.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Start already.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

So any hopes for Ubisoft, people?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Also you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Krory.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Mr Caffeine spotted at the Ubi conference.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> No, I don't consider Sports games shovelware because they aren't.
> 
> Also, Usher.



Yeah, because EA didn't pull out two NFL stars and use a LINKIN PARK SONG in their game premiere.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Rayman Legends


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Mr Caffeine spotted at the Ubi conference.



Wouldn't surprise me. Ubi has no class and nothing exciting, so...


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> So any hopes for Ubisoft, people?



Rayman and maybe a nod to B&G2


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> So any hopes for Ubisoft, people?



No real hopes for me.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

I hope Mr. Caffine will be there. That counts, right?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Ubisoft just lost already.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Starts off with music and dancing, I'm not happy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

no bras 

EDIT: OH 

EDIT2: OH


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Ubi starting this off on a shit note.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

OFF TO A GOOD START!


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Casual games


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

OFF TO SHITTY START.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Ohhh God.... we're starting early this time....


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh dear lord...


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

HAHAHA, UBI LOST ALREADY.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Well at least it sounds good.
Could have had the women wear somethign better.
nvm WHo is singing?


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow! that dude's microphone............


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

WILD WILD WEST


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

At least I'm not bored to death, this actually amuses me.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

NOOOOOO!!!! PUT YOUR HANDS DOWN, YOU TRAITORS!!!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

RAPPER COUNT: 2


----------



## The Max (Jun 4, 2012)

wii u gamepad spotted


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Ubisoft wins e3


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

The mic is all kinds of awesome.


----------



## valerian (Jun 4, 2012)

OH GOD THE AUDIENCE


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Hahaha. This is so awful. Oh my God.

Microsoft must feel relieved.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Ubisoft lost already.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

why does he have gold bananas on his mic...


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Usher was better.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah Ubisoft, time to dance.


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2012)

What the fuck is this shit :rofl

Fit birds though


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

THIS SHIT IS JUST UNREAL


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Well the women speaking sounds good.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

She wants his dick.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't like this Toby guy...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Toby turner.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Who is this douchebag?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck off Toby, no one wants you.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

She should get naked.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

See what the people online are saying?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Who the fuck is tobuscus?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

God I want someone to execute this bitch.

She's more full of shit than anyone who spoke for EA.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

why is she the host waste of money Ubi


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

This is so fuckin embarrassing...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

HAHA WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Lesbians were talked about and yet I'm still frowning.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Who is this douchebag?


Did lyrics for games then cute win fail.
got known.


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

At least this chick can talk.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

Why does Ubisoft want to look more terrible than Microsoft. Is there some kind of prize for singing and getting singers/stars to walk on stage for 5 minutes, just to show off some lulzy product...


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Farcry 3


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

This bitch is making some lame ass jokes.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Who the fuck is tobuscus?



Totalbiscut. Some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who goes on Reddit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

i will buy the game, just dont rape me mister


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

I like the girl, and I like this farcry.
I also like this guy.
Ubisoft can talk it appears really good audio.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

What porn am I watching?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

NAKED CHICK!


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

I see nipples :byakuya


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Haha, G4 can't censor that out since its live.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

WHOA. Starting off with some tits.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Damn that is some skanky ass body paint.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

So, Ubisoft has nothing good.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

PORNCRY          3


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Holy shit farcry.
you better lead me to glory


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Ubisoft looking kewl so far.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Back to the games...


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Haha, G4 can't censor that out since its live.



G4 probably regrets that.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

YO MANG. I EVER TELL YOU THE DEFINITION OF INSANITY? I THINK I DID. AHH FUCK IT, I'LL JUST TELL YA AGAIN.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Wait a second the controller.
that's the wii u right?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

well Far Cry jumped the shark pretty quick


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

This game is intense


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

"FarCry 3 is the worst game we ever made, so we added nipples.

Back to you, Niglet."


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

UBI STOCKS +2389572847238947%


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

Wait, didn't Tomb Raider do this earlier?


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

He's standing in the open... why does no one see him?

Here's your stealth game people - you don't even need to use stealth.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

no that's the sony controller boo


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

The censor beeps are over 9000!


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Wait a second the controller.
> that's the wii u right?



Looks like a PS3 controller.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

FUCKING TIGERS EVERYWHERE


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Least useful grenades EVER.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

This is... fucking hilarious.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2012)

Censor beeps.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

A lot of censoring and whatnot. Live broadcasts are awesome.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

I guess that is to make up for being able to stealth without hiding.


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

Farcry 3, stop KONY


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

i like the variation between enemies smh


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

FarCry just went Max Payne.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh look. Far Cry 2, only this time it's 3.


----------



## Darth (Jun 4, 2012)

looks lame.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm decently interested in this game.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Darc said:


> Farcry 3, stop KONY



 10/10


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

That was the dumbest thing this E3.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

50 TV's on the floor? What the fuck is going on?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 4, 2012)

Farcry 3: IM GETTING TRIPPED OUT EDITION.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Not 1, not 2, not 3, but an entire.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Eh, s'alright I guess.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

"There's a ton of islands for you to explore, but only when the story says to. And when you're not being stabbed with magic daggers."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

but guys tits.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Vox is pretty cool the rest looks shit


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

YOU SUCK, LADY!


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

This bitch is as bad as Mr. Caffeine. And that is awful.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Look guys, it's Far Cry. FAAAAR CRRRRRY!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

More Splinter Cell time?  Eh.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Damn woman you cold using tiger as a weapon then shooting it.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Teh fuck is going on.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm fairly sure most of these people don't have their mics on.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Tobiscus? You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAHHHHH I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

Cool, lets kill Muslims.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Ubisoft has had the most positive conference so far.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Sam Fisher looks exactly like Shepard in this.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Ubisoft has had the most positive conference so far.



That seems unlikely with only negatives.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Way too much action for a Splinter Cell game.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 4, 2012)

Darc said:


> Cool, lets kill Muslims.



MoH was in Somalia as well.

Wonder if they are trying to tell us something.

/politics


----------



## Darth (Jun 4, 2012)

Now that looks like a good game.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

That trailer was just bad.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

This woman presenter is extremely lame.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Splinter Cell Solid


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Girl wood... I feel so embarrassed for her....


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh look, a Kinect game.

And it's not even M$' conference.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Wolvs verus Venom


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

oh fuck yeah


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Kinect is so cool.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Magneto vs spiderman HAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> That seems unlikely with only negatives.





Been like this since the beginning. Every other conference was in the red.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

A Kinect and Wii U exclusive. Lulz.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Wii U games time?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

OH look Wii U.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Been like this since the beginning. Every other conference was in the red.



Except when BLOPS was on.

That tells you about the internet.


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

That Marvel game looked awesome.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Been like this since the beginning. Every other conference was in the red.



That's.... really surprising.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Bleeding Edge Iron Man on mah WiiU? i got girl wood


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

RAYMAN


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Rayman Legends


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh shit I thought we were going to get rabbids for a second, thank god.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Darc said:


> That Marvel game looked awesome.



Just a shame you need a Kinect or Wii U.


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2012)

Lol magneto jobbing.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

Good times maybic.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Which game is it for the WiiU?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Liking this...


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

This is pretty nice so far.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

'tis a sad day when the only good thing about Ubisoft was Rayman.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

they just showed the pro controller.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 4, 2012)

This rayman looks good. 5 players at one time.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> 'tis a sad day when the only good thing about Ubisoft was Rayman.



Rayman's always been awesome what's your problem?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks cool, but I REALLY don't understand why it has to be on the WiiU.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Rayman's always been awesome what's your problem?



I don't recall saying it wasn't.

Get the bug out of your ass.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 4, 2012)

Does anyone give two shits about Rayman? Give us BG&E 2!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
my ears.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

*reason to buy a WiiU*


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

"I mainly play shooters..."

Big surprise there, you dumb fucking cunt.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Wii U M-Rated exclusive?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

KILL THIS BITCH


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Rayman is the first thing i've been genuinely impressed today


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2012)

Rayman gave me girl wood.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Someone shoot me a link to a live stream? Since Spike stopped showing coverage.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

What it was real.
will I have to target the glands?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 4, 2012)

This is the worst host ever. They should just kick her off the stage and let Toby host the whole thing.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Someone shoot me a link to a live stream? Since Spike stopped showing coverage.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't recall saying it wasn't.
> 
> Get the bug out of your ass.



You're not nice!


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> This is the worst host ever. They should just kick her off the stage and let Toby host the whole thing.



So you want it to be worse?


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 4, 2012)

BG&E 2 will never happen.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Dead Island all over again


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN
GOD SAVE THE QUEEN


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm liking this trailer though I would have preferred gameplay.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Damn that was a pretty dark trailer lol.


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes Nintendo, that game looks good.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh yay, another zombie game


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 4, 2012)

BWahahahaha retarded name


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Preet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

ZombU hahah


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh look, it's Dead Island Wii U.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Now to see if it will be a good game.


----------



## Darc (Jun 4, 2012)

I think she'd be better without having to pander to Toby.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

I like how natural and not forced their conversation is.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2012)

Trailer was almost as bad as the Dead Island trailer


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Ewww, casual Wii U games.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

SUPER COOL WII U FITNESS


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> So you want it to be worse?



Yeaaaah. Toby is far better than this walking buzzkill.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2012)

Darc said:


> I think she'd be better without having to pander to Toby.



Yeah, because she's the brain-child of "girl wood" and "I mainly play shooters."


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 4, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

